# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - April 2014



## editor (Apr 1, 2014)

Following on from last month's thread, here's the April 2014 edition for your delectation.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2014)

It was only a matter of time: 
Brixton to be renamed East Clapham under forthcoming rebranding policy


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 1, 2014)

The Guns of Clapham: just wouldn't be right.


----------



## ash (Apr 1, 2014)

editor said:


> It was only a matter of time:
> Brixton to be renamed East Clapham under forthcoming rebranding policy



A pinch and a punch !!!!


----------



## Winot (Apr 1, 2014)

Very good. Love the first comment.


----------



## aussw9 (Apr 1, 2014)

editor said:


> It was only a matter of time:
> Brixton to be renamed East Clapham under forthcoming rebranding policy



Come on, you didn't use 'vibrant' enough... easy pickings


----------



## Rushy (Apr 1, 2014)

Ms Rutherford must have been having a restless night.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, that went better than expected


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2014)

(((South Chelsea School of English)))


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2014)

There's a benefit at Kaff Bar on Thursday for Sean from Tidy Hair.
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...dy-hair-brixton-at-kaff-this-thurs-3rd-april/


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2014)

My friend got this through the door of her council flat.

 

#scum


----------



## Rushy (Apr 1, 2014)

editor said:


> My friend got this through the door of her council flat.
> 
> View attachment 51343
> 
> #scum


I'm curious about how companies (or individuals) like this get away with it. Have you thought about "exploring your options" with them to see exactly what they say? Catch it on a secret pen camera or recorded call. It would certainly make an interesting feature!


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2014)

Say, is this an attempt to discourge outsiders from browsing the Brixton forum?


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2014)

T & P said:


> Say, is this an attempt to discourge outsiders from browsing the Brixton forum?


I think that's just a browser glitch your end.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2014)

Ooh, 'Biting satire' according to the Guardian. 

Big thanks to the urbanite who submitted it!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 51353
> 
> Ooh, 'Biting satire' according to the Guardian.
> 
> Big thanks to the urbanite who submitted it!


i like the byline.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 1, 2014)

T & P said:


> Say, is this an attempt to discourge outsiders from browsing the Brixton forum?



It's cos a thread that you've got on ignore is the thread with newest posts on it I believe.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 1, 2014)

The hawthorn's in bloom near the top of Tulse Hill.  Happy Beltane, even if this is worryingly early.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2014)

Greebo said:


> The hawthorn's in bloom near the top of Tulse Hill.  Happy Beltane, even if this is worryingly early.


yeh we've not even got to walpurgis night yet


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2014)

colacubes said:


> It's cos a thread that you've got on ignore is the thread with newest posts on it I believe.


 Aaaahh... that makes sense. In the last couple of days I've been cleaning up the forums of sticky threads I never read.


----------



## passivejoe (Apr 1, 2014)

Anyone got a landscaping rake that I can borrow for a few hours?
Basically just a wide rake.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 1, 2014)

T & P said:


> Say, is this an attempt to discourge outsiders from browsing the Brixton forum?



Gated community forum innit.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 1, 2014)

editor said:


> It was only a matter of time:
> Brixton to be renamed East Clapham under forthcoming rebranding policy


Finally! At long last I can invite nice, civilised people around! 


On an entirely unrelated note, where is the best place in East Clapham to meet nice, civilised people?


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2014)

_Not_ The Albert.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 1, 2014)

The George IV is a good start.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 1, 2014)

T & P said:


> Not The Albert.


In East Clapham it's now called 'The A-Bar'.

No trainers.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2014)

That April Fools' post has gone a little bit viral - it's now had nearly 18,000 views today!


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2014)

editor said:


> That April Fools' post has gone a little bit viral - it's now had nearly 18,000 views today!


 T'was a good one


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2014)

T & P said:


> T'was a good one


There's still some people believing it's true and letting off steam in the comments section of the post!


----------



## leanderman (Apr 1, 2014)

editor said:


> That April Fools' post has gone a little bit viral - it's now had nearly 18,000 views today!



I think Clapham should become West Brixton


----------



## mxh (Apr 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I think Clapham should become West Brixton


That would have shook up the Claphamites, outrage 20% off their house prices instantly.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I think Clapham should become West Brixton


Not possible im afraid Clapham is now South Battersea.


----------



## choochi (Apr 1, 2014)

editor said:


> My friend got this through the door of her council flat.
> 
> View attachment 51343
> 
> #scum


disgusting! I can't believe companies would stoop so low.


----------



## Onket (Apr 1, 2014)

choochi said:


> disgusting! I can't believe companies would stoop so low.


They've been at it for years. It is a genuine actual disgrace.

The people who do this are complete scum.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 1, 2014)

editor said:


> My friend got this through the door of her council flat.
> 
> View attachment 51343
> 
> #scum



And where in London would £50,000 be enough for a deposit on a comparable sized home? you would need a new colosal sized morgage to buy again. It wouldn't leave you with much change for buying luxuries if you did. If you wanted to pocket the profit you would have to pay private rent forever after, so how long would it last then? Is this from some private loan company wanting to profit from your friend buying in some way?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> Anyone got a landscaping rake that I can borrow for a few hours?
> Basically just a wide rake.


I've got a normal sized rake you can borrow…..

(Never had any complaints about the size before


----------



## Onket (Apr 1, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> And where in London would £50,000 be enough for a deposit on a comparable sized home? you would need a new colosal sized morgage to buy again. It wouldn't leave you with much change for buying luxuries if you did. If you wanted to pocket the profit you would have to pay private rent forever after, so how long would it last then? Is this from some private loan company wanting to profit from your friend buying in some way?


I've also heard of a cash payment and the resident stays in the property as a tenant.


----------



## ash (Apr 1, 2014)

I've been fairly neutral about this gentrification lark until today. Walking past the (recently gentrified) pub in my road, the road I've live in for 10 years and walked down for 20 odd - I was verbally abused!! Some bearded 20 something in Harry Potter glasses and a baseball hat (all factors ok individually but in combination .....)  called after me as I was almost out of earshot ' get back to where you came from strange lady'.  Now I am heading rapidly towards 50 and obviously don't hit the current demographic of the pub but I walk my daughter past that pub every day on the way to school and back. I will be here when he's headed back to the shires or Shoreditch or from whence he came.  The bloody cheek of it.


----------



## ash (Apr 1, 2014)

ash said:


> I've been fairly neutral about this gentrification lark until today. Walking past the (recently gentrified) pub in my road, the road I've live in for 10 years and walked down for 20 odd - I was verbally abused!! Some bearded 20 something in Harry Potter glasses and a baseball hat (all factors ok individually but in combination .....)  called after me as I was almost out of earshot ' get back to where you came from strange lady'.  Now I am heading rapidly towards 50 and obviously don't hit the current demographic of the pub but I walk my daughter past that pub every day on the way to school and back. I will be here when he's headed back to the shires or Shoreditch or from whence he came.  The bloody cheek of it.


Forgot to mention I was wheeling my flowery shopping trolley but ......


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 1, 2014)

ash said:


> I've been fairly neutral about this gentrification lark until today. Walking past the (recently gentrified) pub in my road, the road I've live in for 10 years and walked down for 20 odd - I was verbally abused!! Some bearded 20 something in Harry Potter glasses and a baseball hat (all factors ok individually but in combination .....)  called after me as I was almost out of earshot ' get back to where you came from strange lady'.  Now I am heading rapidly towards 50 and obviously don't hit the current demographic of the pub but I walk my daughter past that pub every day on the way to school and back. I will be here when he's headed back to the shires or Shoreditch or from whence he came.  The bloody cheek of it.


I agree about the Harry Potty look - the bloody cheek. Are you strange? I do hope so. London is full of all sorts of strange - that is the attraction!  Lots of us came to London to get away from his small town minded attitude - you can get shouted at where I grew up for wearing a loud jumper. 
Hope you shouted back.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 1, 2014)

It must be nearly spring - woman wearing a bikini top walking down Brixton Road today. 
Saw same woman last year in a bikini, just a bikini at 7am ish - thats how I knew it must be summer.
No body seemed to be paying too much attention - perhaps she needs a trolley if she really wants to get noticed.


----------



## Smick (Apr 1, 2014)

ash said:


> I've been fairly neutral about this gentrification lark until today. Walking past the (recently gentrified) pub in my road, the road I've live in for 10 years and walked down for 20 odd - I was verbally abused!! Some bearded 20 something in Harry Potter glasses and a baseball hat (all factors ok individually but in combination .....)  called after me as I was almost out of earshot ' get back to where you came from strange lady'.  Now I am heading rapidly towards 50 and obviously don't hit the current demographic of the pub but I walk my daughter past that pub every day on the way to school and back. I will be here when he's headed back to the shires or Shoreditch or from whence he came.  The bloody cheek of it.


 
You should get on to the manager and if he doesn't do anything complain to the licensing authority about badly behaved clientele there. And if that bears no fruit, I'll bring my wife's flowery shopping trolley and wear my most decrepit jumper and join you round there for a drink...and hope several others here do the same.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 1, 2014)

ash said:


> I've been fairly neutral about this gentrification lark until today. Walking past the (recently gentrified) pub in my road, the road I've live in for 10 years and walked down for 20 odd - I was verbally abused!! Some bearded 20 something in Harry Potter glasses and a baseball hat (all factors ok individually but in combination .....)  called after me as I was almost out of earshot' get back to where you came from strange lady'  Now I am heading rapidly towards 50 and obviously don't hit the current demographic of the pub but I walk my daughter past that pub every day on the way to school and back. I will be here when he's headed back to the shires or Shoreditch or from whence he came.  The bloody cheek of it.



Say it in a Nathan Barley voice........maybe  "get back to where you came from strange lady' is a form of ironic compliment in _hipsterese_


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 1, 2014)

Should have said 'I've just come from Lidls. I don't want to go back.  '


----------



## ash (Apr 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> You should get on to the manager and if he doesn't do anything complain to the licensing authority about badly behaved clientele there. And if that bears no fruit, I'll bring my wife's flowery shopping trolley and wear my most decrepit jumper and join you round there for a drink...and hope several others here do the same.





cuppa tee said:


> Say it in a Nathan Barley voice........maybe  "get back to where you came from strange lady' is a form of ironic compliment in _hipsterese_



Thanks you both made me laugh a lot. I was a bit offended initially but ended up tittering to myself by the end of the road so maybe it was a self fulfilling prophecy. 

I like the idea of an urban trolley meet up ??


----------



## ash (Apr 1, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I agree about the Harry Potty look - the bloody cheek. Are you strange? I do hope so. London is full of all sorts of strange - that is the attraction!  Lots of us came to London to get away from his small town minded attitude - you can get shouted at where I grew up for wearing a loud jumper.
> Hope you shouted back.


I agree, strange just means different to some and it would be so boring if everyone was the same. I think that's what pissed me off. Different should be good and not odd but maybe odd is good as well. Insulting someone  because they don't  fit your very tight demographic of cool is strange IMO.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

Ruddy hell, that turned out to be a record breaking day for Brixton Buzz with the 'East Clapham' article attracting over 33,000 page views alone, sparking a very lively debate that's _still _going in on the comments section!

Even the Standard liked us and we got mentioned in other mainstream news sites too.


----------



## gabi (Apr 2, 2014)

Shouldn't it be Clapham East?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> It must be nearly spring - woman wearing a bikini top walking down Brixton Road today.
> Saw same woman last year in a bikini, just a bikini at 7am ish - thats how I knew it must be summer.
> No body seemed to be paying too much attention - perhaps she needs a trolley if she really wants to get noticed.


If it's who I think it is she has mental health issues.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 2, 2014)

ash said:


> I've been fairly neutral about this gentrification lark until today. Walking past the (recently gentrified) pub in my road, the road I've live in for 10 years and walked down for 20 odd - I was verbally abused!! Some bearded 20 something in Harry Potter glasses and a baseball hat (all factors ok individually but in combination .....)  called after me as I was almost out of earshot ' get back to where you came from strange lady'.  Now I am heading rapidly towards 50 and obviously don't hit the current demographic of the pub but I walk my daughter past that pub every day on the way to school and back. I will be here when he's headed back to the shires or Shoreditch or from whence he came.  The bloody cheek of it.


What a twat.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 2, 2014)

Shall I stand for counsellor in Ferndale ward? I can't decide if standing as an independent is a lost cause.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 2, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Shall I stand for counsellor in Ferndale ward? I can't decide if standing as an independent is a lost cause.



Ultimately it's your call.  Independents don't often win.  The ones who do campaign their arse off and have to have a good sell to get people to vote for them.  It's doubly hard because people who always vote are likely to be voting for one of the main parties.  So you have to get some of them to change their mind, but also get people who probably wouldn't normally vote to come and vote for you.  And it will cost you money in terms of leaflets through the door, and time in terms of both delivering leaflets and knocking on doors and actually talking to people.  You probably won't be able to cover the whole ward alone, so do you have people who would be willing to help out?

If you can do the above and reckon you've got a unique selling point, go for it   You'll need 10 people to nominate you, and it's worth bearing in mind that you actually need to be on the electoral roll to stand I think.  Bit more info here:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/elections-and-council/councillors/become-a-councillor


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 2, 2014)

"Brixton Brixton" graffiti on side of Clifton Mansions is disappearing fast:

August 2013:






March 2014:





Just think, once the thingy next door is built, it might be _hundreds_ of years before anyone ever sets eyes on that again!


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

There goes your view of the Albert too


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

I might stick something like this on the doors of the building just before they start having viewings:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/thinking-of-moving-to-vibrant-brixton-here-read-this-thanks/


----------



## yardbird (Apr 2, 2014)

"Please turn around"
Except for the unsightly build and the types who would move in, the turn around would have me sold. A pad opposite The Albert would mean not far to stagger after a heavy Friday night!


----------



## Onket (Apr 2, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Ultimately it's your call.  Independents don't often win.  The ones who do campaign their arse off and have to have a good sell to get people to vote for them.  It's doubly hard because people who always vote are likely to be voting for one of the main parties.  So you have to get some of them to change their mind, but also get people who probably wouldn't normally vote to come and vote for you.  And it will cost you money in terms of leaflets through the door, and time in terms of both delivering leaflets and knocking on doors and actually talking to people.  You probably won't be able to cover the whole ward alone, so do you have people who would be willing to help out?
> 
> If you can do the above and reckon you've got a unique selling point, go for it   You'll need 10 people to nominate you, and it's worth bearing in mind that you actually need to be on the electoral roll to stand I think.  Bit more info here:
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/elections-and-council/councillors/become-a-councillor


TUSC are actively looking for peole to stand at the moment and they should help with the issues you mention.

www.tusc.org.uk

http://www.tusc.org.uk/16952/27-03-2014/tusc-election-challenge-reaches-349-candidates-and-counting


----------



## Kevs (Apr 2, 2014)

ash said:


> I've been fairly neutral about this gentrification lark until today. Walking past the (recently gentrified) pub in my road, the road I've live in for 10 years and walked down for 20 odd - I was verbally abused!! Some bearded 20 something in Harry Potter glasses and a baseball hat (all factors ok individually but in combination .....)  called after me as I was almost out of earshot ' get back to where you came from strange lady'.  Now I am heading rapidly towards 50 and obviously don't hit the current demographic of the pub but I walk my daughter past that pub every day on the way to school and back. I will be here when he's headed back to the shires or Shoreditch or from whence he came.  The bloody cheek of it.


what boozer was this?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 2, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> "Brixton Brixton" graffiti on side of Clifton Mansions is disappearing fast:
> 
> August 2013:
> 
> ...



House of Bottles is considering legal action as it's going to ruin how sunny it is out front on a Saturday morning with its shadow. Well, that's what I was told when I pointed it out while sunning myself Saturday lunchtime


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> There goes your view of the Albert too


And it's ruined my plans for building a zip line from my bedroom window to the Albert front door...


----------



## Ms T (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm doing the house prices story at work today - up by 30% in Lambeth apparently!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I'm doing the house prices story at work today - up by 30% in Lambeth apparently!


In one year?!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 2, 2014)

Crispy said:


> In one year?!



I know!


----------



## Rushy (Apr 2, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I'm doing the house prices story at work today - up by 30% in Lambeth apparently!


A flat I agreed the sale of in December 2012* is back on the market 16 months later for 45% more. And I reckon it will get very close to it too.

*It was newly refurbished and sold for what was considered a high price back then.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 2, 2014)

Madness.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

I have actually, honestly just overheard some bloke with a posh accent in a meeting in a Brixton cafe say how he was thinking about serving up shared cocktails (presumably for some bar about to open up in the neighbourhood) in "police riot helmets.'

I kid you not. Riot cocktails. Maybe he'll move on to Death In Custody food platters next.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I have actually, honestly just overheard some bloke with a posh accent in a meeting in a Brixton cafe say how he was thinking about serving up shared cocktails (presumably for some bar about to open up in the neighbourhood) in "police riot helmets.'
> 
> I kid you not. Riot cocktails. Maybe he'll move on to Death In Custody food platters next.


Will this be on the Front Line?


----------



## leanderman (Apr 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> A flat I agreed the sale of in December 2012* is back on the market 16 months later for 45% more. And I reckon it will get very close to it too.
> 
> *It was newly refurbished and sold for what was considered a high price back then.



A two-bed in Josephine Avenue, Brixton Hill, sold for £399,000 a year ago.

Without any obvious refurbishment, it is back on at £599,000. 50 per cent.

Madness.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 2, 2014)

The BBC online story quotes an estate agent who recently sold a flat in Balham for £100,000 more than the asking price.  It's incredibly depressing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 2, 2014)

Smick said:


> You should get on to the manager and if he doesn't do anything complain to the licensing authority about badly behaved clientele there. And if that bears no fruit, I'll bring my wife's flowery shopping trolley and wear my most decrepit jumper and join you round there for a drink...and hope several others here do the same.





ash said:


> ....I like the idea of an urban trolley meet up ??



Lets do it! count me in - my decrepit trolley is at the ready and I could wear my best (strangest?) hat!

Seriously as Smick said you should complain to the pub.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> It must be nearly spring - woman wearing a bikini top walking down Brixton Road today.
> Saw same woman last year in a bikini, just a bikini at 7am ish - thats how I knew it must be summer.
> No body seemed to be paying too much attention - perhaps she needs a trolley if she really wants to get noticed.





Ms T said:


> If it's who I think it is she has mental health issues.



Possibly. In Brixton it is hard to tell.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I have actually, honestly just ovrheard some bloke with a posh accent in a meeting in a Brixton cafe say how he was thinking about serving up shared cocktails (presumably for some bar about to open up in the neighbourhood) in "police riot helmets.'
> 
> I kid you not. Riot cocktails. Maybe he'll move on to Death In Custody food platters next.



Riot themed drinks have been done to death over the years but I've never seen one in a helmet.

Not sure about your food platter idea, but Death in Custardy would be a novel desert.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 2, 2014)

Reminds me of a joke.

A nice chap invites his friends to a fancy dress party, and being a touchy feeling kind of guy he chooses "emotions" as the theme.
The first person turns up dressed head to toe in green with the letters N and V on his outfit "Ah, super. You must be green with envy!"
The next guest turns up in head to toe pink and covered in feathers "Oh how wonderful. You're tickled pink!"
Then he opens the door and two fellas are stood there stark bollock naked, one hiding his knob behind a piece of fruit and the other dangling his widgit in a bowl of yellow slop.
"Gentlemen, I think you may have the wrong house" he cries averting his gaze.
"Not at all" says one of the fellas "You see, I'm fucking dis custard and my mate here, well he's deep in dis pear.."

[Erm, I think this may have happened in Brixton once so is appropriate for this thread.]



On second thoughts, I'll get my coat.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I have actually, honestly just overheard some bloke with a posh accent in a meeting in a Brixton cafe say how he was thinking about serving up shared cocktails (presumably for some bar about to open up in the neighbourhood) in "police riot helmets.'
> 
> I kid you not. Riot cocktails. Maybe he'll move on to Death In Custody food platters next.



If thats true what a wanker the geezer is. Maybe he could hire some local youths to petrol bomb the place and recreate that realistic back in the day vibe.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> A flat I agreed the sale of in December 2012* is back on the market 16 months later for 45% more. And I reckon it will get very close to it too.
> 
> *It was newly refurbished and sold for what was considered a high price back then.



Update: I just noticed that the asking price is 25K more than I'd thought. A mere 52% in 16 months!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow
Have you any links?


Ms T said:


> I'm doing the house prices story at work today - up by 30% in Lambeth apparently!



Hsvr


----------



## teuchter (Apr 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Riot themed drinks have been done to death over the years


----------



## madolesance (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I have actually, honestly just overheard some bloke with a posh accent in a meeting in a Brixton cafe say how he was thinking about serving up shared cocktails (presumably for some bar about to open up in the neighbourhood) in "police riot helmets.'
> 
> I kid you not. Riot cocktails. Maybe he'll move on to Death In Custody food platters next.



Some what out of date regarding the naming!

The 'Brixtonian' behind M+S used to mix a rum based cocktail in the early 90's called 'A riot in a glass'.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> A two-bed in Josephine Avenue, Brixton Hill, sold for £399,000 a year ago.
> 
> Without any obvious refurbishment, it is back on at £599,000. 50 per cent.
> 
> Madness.


Six months or so ago I was seeing 2 bed flats around Brixton hill being advertised for £500,000 and thinking crikey - they would have been £300,000 or so just a couple of years back.

Now seeing _one-bed_ flats around Brixton Hill being advertised for £500,000.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Six months or so ago I was seeing 2 bed flats around Brixton hill being advertised for £500,000 and thinking crikey - they would have been £300,000 or so just a couple of years back.
> 
> Now seeing _one-bed_ flats around Brixton Hill being advertised for £500,000.



WHERE IS THE MONEY COMING FROM?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> WHERE IS THE MONEY COMING FROM?


Oligarchs.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> --


----------



## Ms T (Apr 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> WHERE IS THE MONEY COMING FROM?



Parents/grandparents apparently in some cases.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 2, 2014)

Yep, super posho next door neighbour renters have just moved out and Mummy and Daddy have bought them a flat. Overheard them braying in the garden about it..


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2014)

I came home via Brockwell Park and the smog was so bad I couldn't see the Shard at all.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I came home via Brockwell Park and the smog was so bad I couldn't see the Shard at all.


Here's how it looked this afternoon from Brixton.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's how it looked this afternoon from Brixton.


worse than that in hackney, couldn't see the other side of the borough let alone london bridge.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2014)

It seemed normal in SE but I had my eye on the road


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> WHERE IS THE MONEY COMING FROM?



It seems that 40% of house purchases are cash buyers. 
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/apr/02/london-house-prices-rise-bubble-nationwide

40%!?!


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> It must be nearly spring - woman wearing a bikini top walking down Brixton Road today.
> Saw same woman last year in a bikini, just a bikini at 7am ish - thats how I knew it must be summer.
> No body seemed to be paying too much attention - perhaps she needs a trolley if she really wants to get noticed.



I think I know who you mean. If it is the same person, I think she's from the shelter opposite Tescos on Acre Lane.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 3, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I'm doing the house prices story at work today - up by 30% in Lambeth apparently!



snap


----------



## leanderman (Apr 3, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Yep, super posho next door neighbour renters have just moved out and Mummy and Daddy have bought them a flat. Overheard them braying in the garden about it..



Just got chatting to new owner of overpriced flat in Josephine Ave. 

Pretty posh, saying things like 'v dodge' in relation to the workshops out back. 

Lives with her sister.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> It seems that 40% of house purchases are cash buyers.
> http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/apr/02/london-house-prices-rise-bubble-nationwide
> 
> 40%!?!



The article says



> One of the Bank's key powers beyond making changes to Help to Buy is putting restrictions on mortgage lending, however it could struggle to limit price growth, as around 40% of purchases are believed to be made in cash.



I doubt most cash purchases are truly cash. Many of those will come from another asset being mortgaged and that cash being used to finance the purchase. So the bank would still have the power to restrict it in some way on many of these sales, if they wished to.


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2014)

A 'cash sale' is not a suitcase full of used notes.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> A 'cash sale' is not a suitcase full of used notes.


It has been known to be!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It has been known to be!



yeah, my aunty was offered a suitcase full of notes for her property but turned it down because it was clearly a money laundering exercise that would fuck her up.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Just got chatting to new owner of overpriced flat in Josephine Ave.
> 
> Pretty posh, saying things like 'v dodge' in relation to the workshops out back.
> 
> Lives with her sister.



Are they Scottish?


----------



## Manter (Apr 3, 2014)

How much in half a million in notes?  Big suitcase? Completely full?

I've always wanted to know


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

Manter said:


> How much in half a million in notes?  Big suitcase? Completely full?
> 
> I've always wanted to know


No idea. But a mate of mine used to be hired to accompany a billion dollars in cash from NY to Iraq every few months. Fits on one pallet.


----------



## Black Halo (Apr 3, 2014)

Manter said:


> How much in half a million in notes?  Big suitcase? Completely full?
> 
> I've always wanted to know


This is 1 million US Dollars in $100 bills:
http://usdebt.kleptocracy.us/images/kleptocracy.us-1_million_dollars-1,000,000_USD.jpg

From here:
http://usdebt.kleptocracy.us/


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 3, 2014)

Black Halo said:


> This is 1 million US Dollars in $100 bills:
> http://usdebt.kleptocracy.us/images/kleptocracy.us-1_million_dollars-1,000,000_USD.jpg



looks like someone nicked a bit


----------



## Crispy (Apr 3, 2014)

Manter said:


> How much in half a million in notes?  Big suitcase? Completely full?
> 
> I've always wanted to know


http://www.reviewmylife.co.uk/blog/2010/05/09/what-does-one-million-pounds-look-like/
5 briefcases, or a small suitcase.

EDIT: You said 1/2 a mill. Maybe a really big briefcase. One of those ones with the two overlapping lids and the handle that pokes through.


----------



## Manter (Apr 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> No idea. But a mate of mine used to be hired to accompany a billion dollars in cash from NY to Iraq every few months. Fits on one pallet.


I've seen really big amounts (in a bank vault in Switzerland) but I was struggling to imagine 'real' amounts iykwim. 


Crispy said:


> http://www.reviewmylife.co.uk/blog/2010/05/09/what-does-one-million-pounds-look-like/
> 5 briefcases, or a small suitcase.
> 
> EDIT: You said 1/2 a mill. Maybe a really big briefcase. One of those ones with the two overlapping lids and the handle that pokes through.


Blimey, only just taller than a bus....


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

Crispy said:


> http://www.reviewmylife.co.uk/blog/2010/05/09/what-does-one-million-pounds-look-like/
> 5 briefcases, or a small suitcase.
> 
> EDIT: You said 1/2 a mill. Maybe a really big briefcase. One of those ones with the two overlapping lids and the handle that pokes through.


A pilot's case - I think you mean.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> No idea. But a mate of mine used to be hired to accompany a billion dollars in cash from NY to Iraq every few months. Fits on one pallet.



When I sent some money to a bloke in Iraq I just used Western Union.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> When I sent some money to a bloke in Iraq I just used Western Union.


The commission was too high. Much cheaper to hire an ex commando and a cargo jet.


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It has been known to be!


You know what I meant.  etc


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 3, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> When I sent some money to a bloke in Iraq I just used Western Union.


Had you received an email from him saying you'd won the Iraqi National Lottery?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 3, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Had you received an email from him saying you'd won the Iraqi National Lottery?



 

No!   


*taps nose*


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 3, 2014)

If we're talking crazy house prices (or at least were), this place is selling for in the region of 75% more than I paid for my, almost identical flat 18 months ago: http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-45287363.html

Madness.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 3, 2014)

My flat hasn't gone up much in value in the last couple of years.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Reminds me of a joke.
> 
> A nice chap invites his friends to a fancy dress party, and being a touchy feeling kind of guy he chooses "emotions" as the theme.
> The first person turns up dressed head to toe in green with the letters N and V on his outfit "Ah, super. You must be green with envy!"
> ...


Lol, that's my mate lynch4046 's favourite joke, I think it's well funny if told properly but no-one ever seems to laugh


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2014)

As for this house price lark, this is why me and plenty others will be priced out of our homes in Brixton in the not too distant future. 

One and two bed flats on my road are going for £400k/£500k and upwards, who the fuck can afford that? Rents are rocketing up too. I'm an assured shorthold tenant but there's nothing 'assured' about it - the landlord can put your rent up every year and if you don't like it they tell you to fuck off and rent it to someone else. Almost my entire road is buy-to-let now, with a smattering of remaining council tenants, plus a few  English and Carribbean families who bought years ago who the parasites/estate agents are desperately trying to get to sell up


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone know who's filming at The Hoot? Big crew, lots of trucks down Brixton Water Lane, looks like a wind machine in the back of one of them! Signs say "WE LOC" and "WE TECH".


----------



## Ms T (Apr 3, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> As for this house price lark, this is why me and plenty others will be priced out of our homes in Brixton in the not too distant future.
> 
> One and two bed flats on my road are going for £400k/£500k and upwards, who the fuck can afford that? Rents are rocketing up too. I'm an assured shorthold tenant but there's nothing 'assured' about it - the landlord can put your rent up every year and if you don't like it they tell you to fuck off and rent it to someone else. Almost my entire road is buy-to-let now, with a smattering of remaining council tenants, plus a few  English and Carribbean families who bought years ago who the parasites/estate agents are desperately trying to get to sell up



The prices are too high even for the buy-to-letters now, I would have thought.  There has to be a limit to the rent you can charge on a one-bed flat, surely?


----------



## Winot (Apr 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Anyone know who's filming at The Hoot? Big crew, lots of trucks down Brixton Water Lane, looks like a wind machine in the back of one of them! Signs say "WE LOC" and "WE TECH".



From Twitter:

@BrixtonBlog: That filming is actually in @HootanannyBrix and is for a film called "Kill your friends" apparently...


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 3, 2014)

Ms T said:


> The prices are too high even for the buy-to-letters now, I would have thought.  There has to be a limit to the rent you can charge on a one-bed flat, surely?



People need to live somewhere. I think what we are going to see more of is overcrowding.


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2014)

I have mentioned this before, but when we sold our (two bed terraced) house in Peckham a couple of years ago, we only had one person interested who wasn't a buy-to-let person, and his parents were buying the house for him. This was a house for sale at £250k, no-where near the £400/£500k being asked for a flat in Brixton. It's a madness, people just can't get on the 'ladder' these days.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

Ms T said:


> The prices are too high even for the buy-to-letters now, I would have thought.  There has to be a limit to the rent you can charge on a one-bed flat, surely?



 I think a lot of buy to letters are actually people who have been priced out of the place they live, so they are renting where they need to be and buying further out to get a foot on the ladder. My gf moved down from Scotland a couple of years ago, lives in a flatshare in Camberwell and is thinking of buying out in the suburbs because even on her good qualified professional wage she cannot contemplate buying around here. (It doesn't help that she is only just getting out of neg equity in Glasgow, mind you).


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 3, 2014)

Bit of a thread derail, but whereabouts in Glasgow is her place Rushy?

Having been up there a fair few times I'm surprised there's much in the way of negative equity.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 3, 2014)

Ms T said:


> The prices are too high even for the buy-to-letters now, I would have thought.  There has to be a limit to the rent you can charge on a one-bed flat, surely?



You'd have thought that... my lovely landlord has recently decided that he's too old to keep his Brixton properties so notified us he was selling up. We started looking for somewhere else to rent in the immediate area and its clear that that was no longer affordable. 

My inverse snobbery came out yesterday, when I saw 'Ben and Sophie' being shown the upper floor 1 bed flat across the road from me. 

It's £1800 pcm.  

That's close to my entire rent for a 5 bedroomed house, with a garden, a shed, it's own front door.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Bit of a thread derail, but whereabouts in Glasgow is her place Rushy?
> 
> Having been up there a fair few times I'm surprised there's much in the way of negative equity.


I'll ask her - I can never remember. She bought in 2007 with a small deposit so seems to have been unlucky. Loads of places on her street have been on for a couple of years and are only just starting to move. My ex's brother has fared much better up there but he bought a flat in the West End and then exchanged that for a large house in an ok suburb.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> You'd have thought that... my lovely landlord has recently decided that he's too old to keep his Brixton properties so notified us he was selling up. We started looking for somewhere else to rent in the immediate area and its clear that that was no longer affordable.
> 
> My inverse snobbery came out yesterday, when I saw 'Ben and Sophie' being shown the upper floor 1 bed flat across the road from me.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's a lot.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 3, 2014)

What's the asking price for a room in a house share within ten or fifteen minutes walk of brixton tube these days, then?


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 3, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> You'd have thought that... my lovely landlord has recently decided that he's too old to keep his Brixton properties so notified us he was selling up. We started looking for somewhere else to rent in the immediate area and its clear that that was no longer affordable.
> 
> My inverse snobbery came out yesterday, when I saw 'Ben and Sophie' being shown the upper floor 1 bed flat across the road from me.
> 
> ...


When I bought my flat, a couple of years ago, the estate agent told me what the identical flat downstairs was being rented for (he'd automatically assumed I was a BTL'er...) and, even at 2011 prices, I couldn't have afforded to rent my own flat. God knows what they're charging for rent these days, but I'm guessing it's gone up a hell of a lot more than my mortgage...


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 3, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What's the asking price for a room in a house share within ten or fifteen minutes walk of brixton tube these days, then?



The 2 double + 1 single bedroom house next door to use was rented for £1650 - but cash in hand and it was pretty run down. Same size house a couple of doors away was up for rent last year for over £2k a month


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 3, 2014)

£1200 - 1400 for a one bed lower ground with a bit of a garden is typical for East Dulwich. I stopped looking in Brixton as it was making me depressed.

Then we found a hidden gem and we're staying in the area, but losing a garden. We realised there was no point in living in West / East Dulwich and having to get on a bike every time we wanted to come and visit friends and carry on doing what we do here.

Besides, I've only just worked out who FriendofDorothy and Buscador are in real life, so we can't leave now.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 3, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What's the asking price for a room in a house share within ten or fifteen minutes walk of brixton tube these days, then?



my  landlord was charging £650 a month for some of his rooms, though i paid less than that.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 3, 2014)

Winot said:


> From Twitter:
> 
> @BrixtonBlog: That filming is actually in @HootanannyBrix and is for a film called "Kill your friends" apparently...



That should be a mighty film; book was great.
Only downside is that Corden is in
http://www.musicweek.com/news/read/...hoot-in-next-five-weeks-cast-confirmed/057861


----------



## teuchter (Apr 3, 2014)

.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 3, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> my  landlord was charging £650 a month for some of his rooms, though i paid less than that.



I shudder to think what the rooms in the old nu urban towers are going for. Three hundred and something, sparra was paying, bills included. On Kellet Road. I bet there's some for a grand now.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 3, 2014)

My rent in Kellett Rd when I moved there in 1993 was £240 per month.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

Ms T said:


> My rent in Kellett Rd when I moved there in 1993 was £240 per month.


Mine was £80pw (346) in 1995 just off Clapham Common, for a huge room and my own bathroom. Probably discounted because Jeremy Clarkson lived on the street. We had to move because the house was sold for £160,000 (there is one for sale on that street for 1,400,000 now).


----------



## Smick (Apr 3, 2014)

Ms T said:


> My rent in Kellett Rd when I moved there in 1993 was £240 per month.


 2009 I was paying £1,300 per month to an absentee landlord for a 2 bed flat with yard in Kellett Road.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 3, 2014)

Christ I've been doing well for the last 5 years then... it almost merits an emoticon, but they're for kids so I won't.


----------



## Kevs (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## boohoo (Apr 3, 2014)

If you can find a place to live where the landlord will keep any rent increases to a  minimum, you will be lucky. Even in the suburbs, we are at risk of being priced out.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 3, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> £1200 - 1400 for a one bed lower ground with a bit of a garden is typical for East Dulwich. I stopped looking in Brixton as it was making me depressed.
> 
> Then we found a hidden gem and we're staying in the area, but losing a garden. We realised there was no point in living in West / East Dulwich and having to get on a bike every time we wanted to come and visit friends and carry on doing what we do here.
> 
> Besides, I've only just worked out who FriendofDorothy and Buscador are in real life, so we can't leave now.



See you down the pub again soon.


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> See you down the pub again soon.


Late May.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> Late May.



Nag nag nag. I may just need a drink before then ...


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Nag nag nag. I may just need a drink before then ...


Of course.

But you're not allowed to miss that one.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> Of course.
> 
> But you're not allowed to miss that one.



Would say I'm writing it in my diary - but you've not set date and venue yet... get a move on ..


----------



## madolesance (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's a rather depressing planning application for the site where Bickles and the 2 properties beside stand-

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...iveTab=externalDocuments&keyVal=N28G8SBO67000


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, since you ask....

I'm not sure the Elm Park Tavern on a Thursday is the best option if there's a quiz on that's going to be heaving.

Do we change the day or the venue?  It's a tough one but I reckon we keep the day & move to another pub. 

What do people think?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> Well, since you ask....
> 
> I'm not sure the Elm Park Tavern on a Thursday is the best option if there's a quiz on that's going to be heaving.
> 
> ...



I agree with you.  Thursday is a good day for drinks.  Maybe the Trinity or Effra Social?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I agree with you.  Thursday is a good day for drinks.  Maybe the Trinity or Effra Social?



I'm happy with either (or both) of those. Or Effra Tavern. Or White Horse. Or Wine Parlour.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'm happy with either (or both) of those. Or Effra Tavern. Or White Horse. *Or Wine Parlour.*


----------



## Winot (Apr 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'm happy with either (or both) of those. Or Effra Tavern. Or White Horse. Or Wine Parlour.



Fuck it, let's just meet in Windrush Square with a bottle.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 3, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What's the asking price for a room in a house share within ten or fifteen minutes walk of brixton tube these days, then?



£650pm?


----------



## leanderman (Apr 3, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> People need to live somewhere. I think what we are going to see more of is overcrowding.



Agreed. Nothing makes me think that housebuilding will keep up with population growth, let alone exceed it, as needs to be the case in the short run


----------



## leanderman (Apr 3, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> If we're talking crazy house prices (or at least were), this place is selling for in the region of 75% more than I paid for my, almost identical flat 18 months ago: http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-45287363.html
> 
> Madness.



My sister in law must live next to you!


----------



## leanderman (Apr 3, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> When I sent some money to a bloke in Iraq I just used Western Union.



Only time I used Western Union it was to pay some bloke in Turkey £90 for something. He never sent the something. Scammed.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2014)

There's a fundraiser going on at Kaff tonight till midnight to help raise funds to get Sean from Tidy Hair back to the UK.
I'll pop down later.
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...dy-hair-brixton-at-kaff-this-thurs-3rd-april/


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Only time I used Western Union it was to pay some bloke in Turkey £90 for something. He never sent the something. Scammed.


I used WU to get £700 sent to me in Uzbekistan. Some fucker crept into my van and nicked it that night whilst I was sleeping (the doors were only lockable from the outside using a padlock).


----------



## Manter (Apr 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I used WU to get £700 sent to me in Uzbekistan. Some fucker crept into my van and nicked it that night whilst I was sleeping (the doors were only lockable from the outside using a padlock).


I've never used western union but I have been robbed in Uzbekistan


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

Manter said:


> I've never used western union but I have been robbed in Uzbekistan


Well WU wasn't that exciting (although finding it was quite eventful) - sounds like you managed the interesting bit.
I found that dealing with the police after was the dodgiest part. Shifty buggers!


----------



## Manter (Apr 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Well WU wasn't that exciting (although finding it was quite eventful) - sounds like you managed the interesting bit.
> I found that dealing with the police after was the dodgiest part. Shifty buggers!


My robbery was by the police


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2014)

Manter said:


> My robbery was by the police


That really does not surprise me one little bit!


----------



## Manter (Apr 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> That really does not surprise me one little bit!


Properly dodgy.... 

One mate was the subject of an attempted shakedown- they turned up in his rented room, waving guns and saying he gad the wrong sort of visa to be in rented rooms rather than a hotel etc, and threatening him with prison if he didn't pay a fine. He had the presence of mind to tell them they needed to come back in a few hours as he'd been out late and was too tired to go with them to the bank right now (!) so they left- at which point, he packed, and left too! He got the next train out of town- he was v cross as he'd only just arrived, but it was in Fergana so I don't reckon he missed that much...


----------



## teuchter (Apr 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> £650pm?



That doesn't seem hugely different from 3 or 4 years ago. Rents haven't gone up at the same rate as buying prices, then.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> Well, since you ask....
> 
> I'm not sure the Elm Park Tavern on a Thursday is the best option if there's a quiz on that's going to be heaving.
> 
> ...



the words piss up and brewery come to mind... we could all die of thirst in the mean time! name it and we will come....


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> the words piss up and brewery come to mind... we could all die of thirst in the mean time! name it and we will come....


I'm no dictator and I make no apologies for that.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'm no dictator and I make no apologies for that.



... goes away ....  and dies of thirst . . .


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 4, 2014)

Windrush Square, April 8th, one year on, bring a can of beer or a carton of milk.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2014)

The benefit at the Kaff Bar tonight raised an impressive £780 for Sean O'Sullivan of Tidy Hair. 

There'll be some pics on Brixton Buzz in the morning. Well done all those who came down!


----------



## gabi (Apr 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I agree with you.  Thursday is a good day for drinks.  Maybe the Trinity or Effra Social?



The trinity's quiz is every thursday too. its worth going along for tho. the quizmaster is such a tit its actually comical.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2014)

Some, frankly rather poor, pics from the benefit last night here. The cake was_ lush. _












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/benefit-at-brixton-kaff-bar-raises-780-for-seans-hospital-bills/


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I agree with you.  Thursday is a good day for drinks.  Maybe the Trinity or Effra Social?





gabi said:


> The trinity's quiz is every thursday too. its worth going along for tho. the quizmaster is such a tit its actually comical.



That only leaves the Effra Social or The Albert, then.

I'm happy to do either. The dates are the 15th, 22nd or 29th May 2014.


----------



## Manter (Apr 4, 2014)

Onket said:


> That only leaves the Effra Social or The Albert, then.
> 
> I'm happy to do either. The dates are the 15th, 22nd or 29th May 2014.


I'd prefer the social, living as I do possibly-not-in-Brixton. 

And any of those dates is fine by me.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd be happy with either, but I'd say with the Effra Social we might be able to book the back room and therefore be guaranteed some space.  There is also a better real ale selection for people who like that sort of thing.  It is however more expensive.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2014)

Anyone know if Rixton are playing Brixton this year?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Windrush Square, April 8th, one year on, bring a can of beer or a carton of milk.


Thats on tues next week, see you there! what shall I write on my banner this time? Can we retire to the Albert later on?


----------



## Winot (Apr 4, 2014)

Onket said:


> That only leaves the Effra Social or The Albert, then.
> 
> I'm happy to do either. The dates are the 15th, 22nd or 29th May 2014.


 
Prefer Effra Social. 
Prefer 22nd. 
29th possible.
15th I'm in Tokyo so will raise a glass of sake to you if it happens then.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I'd be happy with either, but I'd say with the Effra Social we might be able to book the back room and therefore be guaranteed some space.  There is also a better real ale selection for people who like that sort of thing.  It is however more expensive.



Effra social is such a big place always space available in or out - shouldn't be difficult to bag some tables. and it convenient from Brixton and near buses etc. See they sometimes have DJs on Thurs - but nothing anounced for May yet. Any date ok for me and buscador


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 4, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thats on tues next week, see you there! *what shall I write on my banner this time?* Can we retire to the Albert later on?



You could write, "She's not returning but we have." Or the more snappy, "Drinks are on me." Or your brilliantly succinct opening gambit, "That woman!"


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm around on Tuesday. What time are people assembling?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 4, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'm around on Tuesday. What time are people assembling?



I'm flexible with time, how about 5pm? Followed by a drink in The Albert.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 4, 2014)

The lido couldn't open until late this morning as the staff couldn't find the keys - according to twatter


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2014)

Tonight is a bit of a special night at the Albert - I've got two great local acts playing live, an urbanite or two on the decks, and it's also the 10th birthday of the Offline Club and my birthday party. Starts at 10pm , free all night - feel free to pop in!






http://www.urban75.org/offline/brixton-dub-collective-april-2014.html


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2014)

Cheap bar?


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Cheap bar?


Oh no, you've started posting again.

 etc.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Cheap bar?


You won't find a bar with live music and DJs any cheaper in the area tonight!


----------



## colacubes (Apr 4, 2014)

editor said:


> You won't find a bar with live music and *DJs any cheaper *in the area tonight!


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm flexible with time, how about 5pm? Followed by a drink in The Albert.


Perfect.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 4, 2014)

Onket said:


> That only leaves the Effra Social or The Albert, then.
> 
> I'm happy to do either. The dates are the 15th, 22nd or 29th May 2014.



I can do 15th and 22nd. I think... That's so far into the future... Prefer the social especially if we could reserve a room.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 4, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I can do 15th and 22nd. I think... That's so far into the future... Prefer the social especially if we could reserve a room.



Have booked their front room a couple of times. Decent space.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 4, 2014)

Is Tooting the new Brixton?
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/apr/04/lets-move-to-tooting-south-london


----------



## teuchter (Apr 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Is Tooting the new Brixton?
> http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/apr/04/lets-move-to-tooting-south-london


What's more new Brixton out of West Norwood and Tooting I wonder.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 4, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What's more new Brixton out of West Norwood and Tooting I wonder.



Neither! They are quite different and neither will become either old or new Brixton.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Is Tooting the new Brixton?
> http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/apr/04/lets-move-to-tooting-south-london



The Times last week had Tooting as 'the next Brixton or Shoreditch'.

It's not cheap though.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 4, 2014)

Nowhere in London is cheap anymore.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The Times last week had Tooting as 'the next Brixton or Shoreditch'.
> 
> It's not cheap though.



It's not been cheap for a long time. I really don't want the market there gentrified and full of braying youth.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 4, 2014)

Or the cheap Indian food places go


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2014)

I think this summer is the one where it's going to be really, really obvious just how much of the old Brixton has been lost forever and how the demographic has radically shifted 'upwards'. 

Walking down Coldharbour Lane just now was like walking through a different town. One that looked very much like Clapham, in fact.


----------



## dbs1fan (Apr 4, 2014)

[QUO. TE="editor, post: 13044415, member: 22"]I think this summer is the one where it's going to be really, really obvious just how much of the old Brixton has been lost forever and how the demographic has radically shifted 'upwards'.

Walking down Coldharbour Lane just now was like walking through a different town. One that looked very much like Clapham, in fact.[/QUOTE]
Yawn


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I think this summer is the one where it's going to be really, really obvious just how much of the old Brixton has been lost forever and how the demographic has radically shifted 'upwards'.
> 
> Walking down Coldharbour Lane just now was like walking through a different town. One that looked very much like Clapham, in fact.



Change is good, the nature of the change is another matter. Upwards you put in quotation marks, rightly so because the change is just about more affluent people moving into an area, changing the area to suit their needs, oblivious to and often denying what was there before them; they don't even see us being forced out, they don't see us at all. They are comfortably wrapped up in their own demographic, not only can't they see us they turn a deliberate deaf ear.

It's all about them, they are setting the narrative and that is where we are going wrong; reacting to that narrative when we have our own.

A legacy of thirty years of Thatcherism and a neo-liberal mindset that has indelibly stained much of our generation but not all of it. The generation coming after us know nothing different, their blueprints are different. They can't be converted, neither should we try to do so.

I think as one that is struggling with the change, being threatened by it via broader economic and political paradigms, that only seem to intensify in their hostility and targeting of the non people, the old timers, the working class, the socially excluded, the barbarians (I see the occupying middle class as the barbarians); i have to fight back even though the war is lost. The war is truly lost on a macro scale, economically and politically; it's gone.

But there are other ways of fighting back, other ways of resisting the worst aspects of social cleansing taking place in Brixton and elsewhere. That's the challenge now for all of us who care about living in a neighbourhood that adds to our quality of life.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 5, 2014)

It's all about Them and Us. It really is as simple as that. Demonisation is the only sensible response.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I think this summer is the one where it's going to be really, really obvious just how much of the old Brixton has been lost forever and how the demographic has radically shifted 'upwards'.
> 
> Walking down Coldharbour Lane just now was like walking through a different town. One that looked very much like Clapham, in fact.



Of course, once, Brixton was like Clapham. Mutatis mutandi


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's all about Them and Us. It really is as simple as that. Demonisation is the only sensible response.



I always thought you were a shit stirrer but you are not.
You just spray your shit over everyone.
Your posts are petty, personal and full of impotent poison. Mewling and puking is all you have.


----------



## gabi (Apr 5, 2014)

I do wonder what he/she gets out of it.

Has anyone actually ever met teuchter?


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

Gets out of it? Read the post FFS.


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

I really do think that quite a few people should start to look at the content of posts and not decide whether they are in agreement basd on who posted it.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 5, 2014)

This place makes me laugh


----------



## teuchter (Apr 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I always thought you were a shit stirrer but you are not.
> You just spray your shit over everyone.
> Your post are petty, personal and full of impotent poison. Mewling and puking is all you have.


Eh? What a bizarre response.

My post wasn't personal at all but a comment on yours which seemed to make sweeping generalisations and assumptions about a whole group of people, that I feel are simplistic and maybe even a little bit offensive.

I don't see how expressing that deserves what you have written above. I think you should take it back.


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

I think Dexter Deadwood and teuchter both need to take a step back here. The shit-stirring post is the one that initially only got yawned at (the correct response). It's a shame either of you bit, tbh.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Eh? What a bizarre response.
> 
> My post wasn't personal at all but a comment on yours which seemed to make sweeping generalisations and assumptions about a whole group of people, that I feel are simplistic and maybe even a little bit offensive.
> 
> I don't see how expressing that deserves what you have written above. I think you should take it back.


I thought you were agreeing with Dexter - i missed the irony!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 5, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I thought you were agreeing with Dexter - i missed the irony!


Really? Since when would anyone seriously say that demonisation was a "sensible response"?

It seems that everything has to be laboriously spelled out in entirely literal terms on here.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 5, 2014)

Can people on this thread allow others to have different opinions, being as we are of different ages, background, experience - our only unifying feature is an interest in Brixton.

If anyone think teuchter is shit stirring, then ignore his comment - best thing to do when anyone is stirring. However, as Onket says, read the post not who posted it.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's all about Them and Us. It really is as simple as that. Demonisation is the only sensible response.


It would be nice to think it isn't this clean cut, but growing up next door to the very well off of Stockwell, it was pretty cleanly cut between the haves and the have nots. They didn't mix with the poorer people.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> It would be nice to think it isn't this clean cut, but growing up next door to the very well off of Stockwell, it was pretty cleanly cut between the haves and the have nots. They didn't mix with the poorer people.


a few years ago when my daughter was about 16-17 she said that london had loads and loads of layers and that young people found their layer across london (north south and east - but interestingly not west) but that they didn't mix too much out of their layer - don't know if that's just her or if that's something many young people experience

I wonder about the polarisation
In a gentrification debate - I am a gentrifier - whatever way you slice it I had a middle class upbringing and I work in a professional occupation
I was able to buy property some time ago in east london and then was able to sell that and buy somewhere in south london contributing to the property have/have not divide in tulse hill.  If I was to buy again I'd be buying in forest hill/penge/sydenham/crystal palace/anerly cos of the overground - and I would be changing that area by buying in there ....all the while I just want to live my life and house myself etc but my choices have a detrimental impact on people less fortunate than me.  

And what Dexter says about incomers - it's not that I don't see people or even willfully ignore them but my professional life takes me out of the house for about on average 13 hours a day 5 days a week (and this weekend I'm inside completing more work) and I have little time to put into a local community
When I lived in east london I knew more people from different parts of the community but I never felt embedded and it took ages to build up the connections I did have and that was only because I worked locally in the community for 15 years.   

this post isn't an answer just a liberal hand wringing apology I guess....


----------



## buscador (Apr 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I think this summer is the one where it's going to be really, really obvious just how much of the old Brixton has been lost forever and how the demographic has radically shifted 'upwards'.
> 
> Walking down Coldharbour Lane just now was like walking through a different town. One that looked very much like Clapham, in fact.



Oi! We were doing our bestest to lower the tone.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2014)

buscador said:
			
		

> Oi! We were doing our bestest to lower the tone.



Yeah  I was drinking in the street as often as I could.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 5, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> In a gentrification debate - I am a gentrifier - whatever way you slice it I had a middle class upbringing and I work in a professional occupation
> .




Same here.  Even though my grandparents were born in Brixton and lived their entire lives here.   My entire family have lived in Brixton/Streatham hill area for the best part of 80 years.  But to some,  being a middle class professional gives me no right to be here.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 5, 2014)

Well if their fearful predictions are correct, this place will be nothing but middle class posters.... Or bizarrely, filled with people who used to live in Brixton once


----------



## Manter (Apr 5, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Same here.  Even though my grandparents were born in Brixton and lived their entire lives here.   My entire family have lived in Brixton/Streatham hill area for the best part of 80 years.  But to some,  being a middle class professional gives me no right to be here.


I don't come from here, none of my family are from here, I haven't lived here for over a decade, but I have as much right to be here as anyone else. I have given up apologising- if I am to be condemned on the basis of accent and parental occupation, so be it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Eh? What a bizarre response.
> 
> My post wasn't personal at all but a comment on yours which seemed to make sweeping generalisations and assumptions about a whole group of people, that I feel are simplistic and maybe even a little bit offensive.
> 
> I don't see how expressing that deserves what you have written above. I think you should take it back.



Fuck off.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> . I have given up apologising- if I am to be condemned on the basis of accent and parental occupation, so be it.



Its the need to condemn that baffles me. I can't imagine how damaging the constant negative and pessimistic outlook on ones own community must be. Very emotionally destructive I'm sure. Such negativity will often spiral out of control.  These people must be consumed with anger every time they leave their own home.  WHy would someone even live in London with that attitude.

Check out this hatred blog.   Very very odd.

http://fuckoffbacktoclapham.wordpress.com/


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh dear.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 5, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Its the need to condemn that baffles me. I can't imagine how damaging the constant negative and pessimistic outlook on ones own community must be.


 if an area changes and you can't afford to shop and eat in the new places or don't feel you have the social capital to feel welcome or don't even want that social capital to join in because it isn't about your values and interests then perhaps you begin to feel like a shabby stranger in what used to be your home?  I saw that in Homerton/viccy park as the area became knee deep in deli's and hobby shops - the launderette became a fresh fish shop and the pub became a wood fired pizza place with dj's (although the secret porn mag shop was replaced with a Vietnamese restaurant so it wasn't all bad)


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2014)

Get yer luxury flats! Guaranteed NO social housing! No riff raff!


----------



## madolesance (Apr 5, 2014)

And this is planned for a few doors down where 'Bickles' is.


----------



## Manter (Apr 5, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Its the need to condemn that baffles me. I can't imagine how damaging the constant negative and pessimistic outlook on ones own community must be. Very emotionally destructive I'm sure. Such negativity will often spiral out of control.  These people must be consumed with anger every time they leave their own home.  WHy would someone even live in London with that attitude.
> 
> Check out this hatred blog.   Very very odd.
> 
> http://fuckoffbacktoclapham.wordpress.com/


There is a fuck of a lot wrong with the process of gentrification, and the gentrification in Brixton is happening suddenly and very fast. And there are bigger issues with polarising societal trends and the current government's vicious, divisive policies. I completely understand that it's both destructive and alienating, and locally have done my fair share of wincing and eye rolling at some of the tits around the place. 

But there have always been tits around the place, and everyone moving in is not some amorphous evil mass 'the middle class'. Everyone has a backstory, a history- we've all experienced joys, and sadness, had days when we've been insensitive to our fellow man and days when we've done amazing things to help them. Being dismissed as some sort of dead eyed horde braying mindlessly as I steamroller all around me is as hurtful as it is tedious and bizarre.


----------



## T & P (Apr 5, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Check out this hatred blog.   Very very odd.
> 
> http://fuckoffbacktoclapham.wordpress.com/


 Jesus fucking wept


----------



## Manter (Apr 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> It would be nice to think it isn't this clean cut, but growing up next door to the very well off of Stockwell, it was pretty cleanly cut between the haves and the have nots. They didn't mix with the poorer people.


You make connections with people through shared experience IMO. On the 7.20 thameslink into Blackfriars my shared experience is with other wage-slaves leaving the houses round me to commute. Whereas now, I go to the local mother and baby group and mix with a whole different group of people because we have a shared experience. We can talk about the comedy bum wiggling as they try to crawl, and how to get food out of babygrows.... And then our life paths will diverge again when I go back to work. I don't think not mixing is conscious or universal (there are always horrible, snobby exceptions) it's circumstantial.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 5, 2014)

Most of these unwanted incomers don't want to come in here anyway - but foreign cash has priced them out of their natural habitats.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> I really do think that quite a few people should start to look at the content of posts and not decide whether they are in agreement basd on who posted it.



Advice you could do with taking yourself, to be frank.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Well if their fearful predictions are correct, this place will be nothing but middle class posters....



Except, of course, that some of us who live on them have made it clear for years that what "this place" (Brixton) will be is actually islands of (relative) deprivation (AKA council estates) in a sea of (relative) privilege, and that those imbalances, which aren't currently insurmountable, may become so.



> Or bizarrely, filled with people who used to live in Brixton once



What's "bizarre" about that?  Pretty much every "local" forum I've ever seen has former as well as current residents posting.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> I don't come from here, none of my family are from here, I haven't lived here for over a decade, but I have as much right to be here as anyone else. I have given up apologising- if I am to be condemned on the basis of accent and parental occupation, so be it.



Where's me fackin' burning brand!!!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 5, 2014)

Just spend a fantastic couple of hours at the flea market on Brixton Station Road chatting with an Urbanite stallholder. It was good shooting the breeze with passers by. Couldn't find any fleas for sale.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Its the need to condemn that baffles me. I can't imagine how damaging the constant negative and pessimistic outlook on ones own community must be. Very emotionally destructive I'm sure. Such negativity will often spiral out of control.  These people must be consumed with anger every time they leave their own home.  WHy would someone even live in London with that attitude.



Because, just perhaps, the attitude you're representing as prevelant isn't the *actual* (ever-so-slightly more ambivalent) attitude that many of us who worry about gentrification and its effects actually hold?



> Check out this hatred blog.   Very very odd.
> 
> http://fuckoffbacktoclapham.wordpress.com/



Yes, and so totally representative of criticism of gentrification.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just spend a fantastic couple of hours at the flea market on Brixton Station Road chatting with an Urbanite stallholder. It was good shooting the breeze with passers by. Couldn't find any fleas for sale.



I've been to flea markets far and wide, and there are rarely fleas for sale unless you find a stall selling '60s-vintage Astrakahn coats.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Most of these unwanted incomers don't want to come in here anyway - but foreign cash has priced them out of their natural habitats.



I disagree.  I'd say that *some* of them don't want to be here, but that others have moved her at least partly due to the perceived cultural cachet the area currently has.


----------



## fortyplus (Apr 5, 2014)

We moved to Brixton 25 years ago because we couldn't afford a house in Clapham.  Within   days we realised what  a lucky escape we'd had; Brixton felt like home from the minute we moved in which Clapham could never have done. Contemporaries who could afford Clapham didn't stay, they moved to the 'burbs. We've just paid off the mortgage on the house we bought back then, when the outside perception of Brixton was of a riot-torn ghetto. Now, thanks to Jay Rayner and people like us, the outside perception is much more positive, and it has changed the sort of people who move here. People who complain about the noise from the 414.... who weren't born when Brixton was in the news for social unrest...  and I'm not sure I like the change, but I'm not sure I have any right to complain about it, because we were incomers too once. 

I do however have a right to complain about the polarisation in society, the huge income disparities which have been growing since 1979 and in particular between 1997 and 2010 (as big an indictment of Labour's time in office as the war in Iraq imo) , because it's that inequality that's really the problem, not anyone's accent however grating it sounds.


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 5, 2014)

I hear the two small new blocks being built just off Christchurch Road / Brixton Hill junction on Garden Lane are ALL social housing. 37 new flats. Refreshing news!


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 5, 2014)

I said I think a forum about Brixton entirely populated by people who don't live in Brixton would be bizarre.


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Advice you could do with taking yourself, to be frank.


Absolute proof you've not got a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion that Deptford is better than Brixton.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> Absolute proof you've not got a clue what you're talking about.



So, you're so saintly that none of your "likes" are ever because you have a tendency to "like" posts by posters whose opinions echo your own, then?
Pull the other one.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I have come to the conclusion that Deptford is better than Brixton.



But only because you're there, obviously.


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> So, you're so saintly that none of your "likes" are ever because you have a tendency to "like" posts by posters whose opinions echo your own, then?
> Pull the other one.



I like posts that I like. Feel free to go back and look.

You may do it a different way but you'd do well not to try to tar me with that chilishly simplistic brush.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 5, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because, just perhaps, the attitude you're representing as prevelant isn't the *actual* (ever-so-slightly more ambivalent) attitude that many of us who worry about gentrification and its effects actually hold?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and so totally representative of criticism of gentrification.



Which wasn't the point i was making at all.   Another fine example of you chopping up and dissecting peoples posts to suit your own agenda.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> I like posts that I like. Feel free to go back and look.
> 
> You may do it a different way but you'd do well not to try to tar me with that chilishly simplistic brush.



Then why are you trying to tar others with a similar brush, hmm?


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Then why are you trying to tar others with a similar brush, hmm?


What are you on about? It was your claim!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Which wasn't the point i was making at all.   Another fine example of you chopping up and dissecting peoples posts to suit your own agenda.



I haven't chopped up and/or dissected your post.  Your entire post is quoted. 
It is, however, quoted in logical blocks, so that each point you make could be replied to.  I do that because it stops people (well, most people who aren't idiots) getting confused as to what I'm replying to.
If that's too bothersome for you, or too taxing, then tough shit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> What are you on about? It was your claim!



You said: "I really do think that quite a few people should start to look at the content of posts and not decide whether they are in agreement basd on who posted it.".
In other words, you're claiming that some posters don't read posts, they like them because of *who* wrote them.

I asked you if you were too saintly to have done the same.

You then accused me of tarring you with a brush.

To which I replied along the lines of "why are you trying to tar others with a similar brush, then?", referring to your original statement.

So, you originally made a claim, to which I responded, and so on. Simple enough for you?


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> You said: "I really do think that quite a few people should start to look at the content of posts and not decide whether they are in agreement basd on who posted it.".
> In other words, you're claiming that some posters don't read posts, they like them because of *who* wrote them.
> 
> I asked you if you were too saintly to have done the same.
> ...


Incorrect again.

I never mentioned likes. Try reading before jumping to conclusions.

The example that made me post, was Dexter making wildly inaccurate claims about teuchter's post and using terms that others have used about other posts of his.

It's all there if you'll look.


----------



## zenie (Apr 5, 2014)

In other news a little bird tells me Joy are coming back to Brixton


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> Incorrect again.
> 
> I never mentioned likes. Try reading before jumping to conclusions.
> 
> ...



Where he goes you follow. You are like the Chuckle Brothers without the comedy.
If you are going to mention me at least have the courtesy of tagging my Username.


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Where he goes you follow. You are like the Chuckle Brothers without the comedy.
> If you are going to mention me at least have the courtesy of tagging my Username.


Apologies for not tagging you. It's not like you'd not see the post!

You're way off the mark with the rest of your post, sorry.


----------



## Kevs (Apr 5, 2014)

anyone know where I can get blister proof running socks in the Brixton area this late on a Saturday? due to a fuck up, I have none for the Brighton marathon tomorrow!

is there a 24 hour asda with a running aisle?!


----------



## Manter (Apr 5, 2014)

Your best bet would be the big tesco in streatham, I reckon


----------



## colacubes (Apr 5, 2014)

Kevs said:


> anyone know where I can get blister proof running socks in the Brixton area this late on a Saturday? due to a fuck up, I have none for the Brighton marathon tomorrow!
> 
> is there a 24 hour asda with a running aisle?!



Nowhere in Brixton tbh.  You'd be best trying the Asda at Clapham Junction or the new Utopian Tescos in Streatham.  Even then I think you might be lucky...


----------



## T & P (Apr 5, 2014)

Failing that, Lillywhites in Piccadilly will deffo have them, and they're open until 10 pm. If you think they are vital to your run, I'd head straight there. It's just 15 minutes to Green Park on the Victoria Line and a 5-minute walk from there.

Good luck tomorrow btw


----------



## boohoo (Apr 5, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Nowhere in Brixton tbh.  You'd be best trying the Asda at Clapham Junction or the new Utopian Tescos in Streatham.  Even then I think you might be lucky...


Utopian Tescos does not sell potting soil - so not utopian. (And it's ugly, takes up too much space and it isn't very busy and it is TESCOS!)


----------



## Kevs (Apr 5, 2014)

T & P said:


> Failing that, Lillywhites in Piccadilly will deffo have them, and they're open until 10 pm. If you think they are vital to your run, I'd head straight there. It's just 15 minutes to Green Park on the Victoria Line and a 5-minute walk from there.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow btw



thank you so much!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> It would be nice to think it isn't this clean cut, but growing up next door to the very well off of Stockwell, it was pretty cleanly cut between the haves and the have nots. They didn't mix with the poorer people.


I can't comment on your childhood in Stockwell, of course, because I wasn't there. But I think I'm reasonably well qualified to comment on the Brixton that I've lived in for some time now.

Of course, I recognise that people tend to mix mostly with others in a similar postion to them and of course this happens in Brixton in spite of the diversity of income and social groups that make it up. But the groupings of haves/have-nots, or old-timers/recent arrivals, or whatever, don't align in any clean cut way with attitudes to Brixton and its other residents or views on gentrification. To write off the whole of a nominal "middle class" as ignorantly prejudiced barbarian occupiers with no regard or concern for those less fortunate than them, no interest in or thought about what's happening in Brixton and how they fit into it...it's just preposterous! Sure there are people moving in who might fit some of that description, but to just lump together a seemingly definable group to create yourself an imaginary and conveniently demonic enemy, well, it's a fiction and a very unhelpful one too because I don't see how alienating those who might be very genuinely interested in trying to reduce the impact of what's going on at the moment is going to get us anywhere.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh yeah and happy birthday boohoo


----------



## lefteri (Apr 5, 2014)

Kevs said:


> thank you so much!


sports shop in herne hill next to pizza express has specialist running socks


----------



## boohoo (Apr 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> You make connections with people through shared experience IMO. On the 7.20 thameslink into Blackfriars my shared experience is with other wage-slaves leaving the houses round me to commute. Whereas now, I go to the local mother and baby group and mix with a whole different group of people because we have a shared experience. We can talk about the comedy bum wiggling as they try to crawl, and how to get food out of babygrows.... And then our life paths will diverge again when I go back to work. I don't think not mixing is conscious or universal (there are always horrible, snobby exceptions) it's circumstantial.



These might be the horrible snobby exceptions. I thought there was only a few kids on the posh part of my street - turns out they were all ferried by coach to private school everyday. I met one family at Brownies and they were dreadfully condescending (maybe that was just that family). The local posh people thought my dad was "interesting" because he was an artist and they spoke down to my mum because she worked at the playground. I met some of these people again recently and still had to deal with the same condescending attitude. 

Course the icing on the cake, is being told by a posh kid when I was 17 that I wasn't good enough to fit in with them.


----------



## Manter (Apr 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> These might be the horrible snobby exceptions. I thought there was only a few kids on the posh part of my street - turns out they were all ferried by coach to private school everyday. I met one family at Brownies and they were dreadfully condescending (maybe that was just that family). The local posh people thought my dad was "interesting" because he was an artist and they spoke down to my mum because she worked at the playground. I met some of these people again recently and still had to deal with the same condescending attitude.
> 
> Course the icing on the cake, is being told by a posh kid when I was 17 that I wasn't good enough to fit in with them.


That's really rude. There are some shitty people in the world... Sorry you had to deal with that sort of crap


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> These might be the horrible snobby exceptions. I thought there was only a few kids on the posh part of my street - turns out they were all ferried by coach to private school everyday. I met one family at Brownies and they were dreadfully condescending (maybe that was just that family). The local posh people thought my dad was "interesting" because he was an artist and they spoke down to my mum because she worked at the playground. I met some of these people again recently and still had to deal with the same condescending attitude.
> 
> Course the icing on the cake, is being told by a posh kid when I was 17 that I wasn't good enough to fit in with them.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> That's really rude. There are some shitty people in the world... Sorry you had to deal with that sort of crap


If you talk to long term bar and club workers around Brixton you'll find the same kind of shitty attitudes are increasingly happening - like the arrogant woman who demanded that the music be turned off halfway through a busy night in the Albert and all the house lights be put on _immediately_ because she couldn't find her fucking precious phone.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Tonight is a bit of a special night at the Albert - I've got two great local acts playing live, an urbanite or two on the decks, and it's also the 10th birthday of the Offline Club and my birthday party. Starts at 10pm , free all night - feel free to pop in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you enjoyed your Birthday bash - we had a splendid time! met some young swedish people and I had a really random young woman kiss me in the Ladies. Great fun.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like a load of laaaads chanting on the Moorlands estate. Been going on for ages but I can't work out what they're shouting about.


----------



## Onket (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Sounds like a load of laaaads chanting on the Moorlands estate. Been going on for ages but I can't work out what they're shouting about.


"Yuppies Out!"?


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 6, 2014)

The price of hot dogs?


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> If you talk to long term bar and club workers around Brixton you'll find the same kind of shitty attitudes are increasingly happening - like the arrogant woman who demanded that the music be turned off halfway through a busy night in the Albert and all the house lights be put on _immediately_ because she couldn't find her fucking precious phone.



Had she lent it to someone in the garden?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I can't comment on your childhood in Stockwell, of course, because I wasn't there. But I think I'm reasonably well qualified to comment on the Brixton that I've lived in for some time now.
> 
> Of course, I recognise that people tend to mix mostly with others in a similar postion to them and of course this happens in Brixton in spite of the diversity of income and social groups that make it up. But the groupings of haves/have-nots, or old-timers/recent arrivals, or whatever, don't align in any clean cut way with attitudes to Brixton and its other residents or views on gentrification. To write off the whole of a nominal "middle class" as ignorantly prejudiced barbarian occupiers with no regard or concern for those less fortunate than them, no interest in or thought about what's happening in Brixton and how they fit into it...it's just preposterous! Sure there are people moving in who might fit some of that description, but to just lump together a seemingly definable group to create yourself an imaginary and conveniently demonic enemy, well, it's a fiction and a very unhelpful one too because I don't see how alienating those who might be very genuinely interested in trying to reduce the impact of what's going on at the moment is going to get us anywhere.



You deliberately misinterpret my posts, perverting them for you own psychologically unhinged purposes. You put so much effort into doing it that's it's kind of creepy.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

I must of missed that bit, you know that bit, where the middle class became victims of gentrification.

Moreover, the Social Market Foundation insists economic problems faced by middle-class have been exaggerated.
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/apr/06/squeezed-middle-prospered-thinktank


----------



## buscador (Apr 6, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Hope you enjoyed your Birthday bash - we had a splendid time! met some young swedish people and I had a really random young woman *kiss me in the Ladies*. Great fun.



Is that a euphemism? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

buscador said:


> Is that a euphemism? Should I be concerned?



If it's not a euphemism it ought to be. I'm even going to use it in future, should the opportunity arise.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You deliberately misinterpret my posts, perverting them for you own psychologically unhinged purposes. You put so much effort into doing it that's it's kind of creepy.



Let me know what I have misinterpreted, then. Here is what you wrote. I have highlighted the parts that are particularly relevant to what I have commented on.




Dexter Deadwood said:


> Change is good, the nature of the change is another matter. Upwards you put in quotation marks, rightly so because *the change is just about more affluent people moving into an area, changing the area to suit their needs, oblivious to and often denying what was there before them; they don't even see us being forced out, they don't see us at all. They are comfortably wrapped up in their own demographic, not only can't they see us they turn a deliberate deaf ear.*
> 
> *It's all about them, they are setting the narrative* and that is where we are going wrong; reacting to that narrative when we have our own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> *Let me know what I have misinterpreted*, then. Here is what you wrote. I have highlighted the parts that are particularly relevant to what I have commented on.



No.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2014)

What am I supposed to do, then? You are making these wierd personal accusations about me, saying that I am deliberately misinterpreting what you have written, I have shown you the bits that I have commented on and offered you the opportunity to explain to me what you think I have misinterpreted, and you flatly refuse to do so.

And you have made several personal accusations on this thread (and previous ones), whilst complaining about _me_ making personal slights when I have done nothing of the sort; as other posters have agreed I have only responded to what you have written, which is after all what a discussion board is for.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> *What am I supposed to do, then?* You are making these wierd personal accusations about me, saying that I am deliberately misinterpreting what you have written, I have shown you the bits that I have commented on and offered you the opportunity to explain to me what you think I have misinterpreted, and you flatly refuse to do so.
> 
> And you have made several personal accusations on this thread (and previous ones), whilst complaining about _me_ making personal slights when I have done nothing of the sort; as other posters have agreed I have only responded to what you have written, which is after all what a discussion board is for.



I'm not going to have anything more to do with you. What you do is a matter for you.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

All this personal stuff is deeply disruptive and it does this forum no favours at all. I'd like people to stop it now, please.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd suggest that those who don't want to see personal attacks on the boards don't encourage it by giving such posts "likes".


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I'd suggest that those who don't want to see personal attacks on the boards don't encourage it by giving such posts "likes".


What people choose to like is none of your business.

You're one of the worst offenders when it comes to disruptive personal attacks in this forum, so I'd like you to stop now please. And yes, you can take that as an official warning. And the same applies to anyone else posting up similar attacks.

This can be a great resource for Brixton and the constant ad hominen attacks make it a far less welcoming and interesting space.

(If anyone wishes to debate any of the above take it to the feedback forum please because I don't intend to add to the disruption by arguing the toss here. Thanks.)


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

Back on topic of Brixton news, did anyone notice the mounted cops on the streets last week?


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

This very late night/early morning Brixton photo came out better than I expected:


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

And how's this for a DIY sign? 

 

(It was seen at the Gresham Road end of Brixton Station Road in case anyone is after a £5 service!)


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

Some may say that Granada Cars' new office on Atlantic Road lacks a little pizazz.


----------



## T & P (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> And how's this for a DIY sign?
> 
> View attachment 51699
> 
> (It was seen at the Gresham Road end of Brixton Station Road in case anyone is after a £5 service!)



Seems legit.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> Seems legit.


Probably is legit,it says from £50 not £5 BTW.


----------



## zenie (Apr 6, 2014)

Can't you just cut all the personal crap out of the thread editor ?

Is Nour open on Mondays? I was gonna do a healthy food shop but am feeling fragile


----------



## leanderman (Apr 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Moreover, the Social Market Foundation insists economic problems faced by middle-class have been exaggerated.
> http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/apr/06/squeezed-middle-prospered-thinktank



I wonder about this.

The 'middle-class' families at daughters' school all seem to be able to afford to go away every school holiday, employ a cleaner etc etc. Can't be that squeezed


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I wonder about this.
> 
> The 'middle-class' families at daughters' school all seem to be able to afford to go away every school holiday, employ a cleaner etc etc. Can't be that squeezed



The report is published on monday, it should make interesting reading.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 6, 2014)

zenie said:


> Can't you just cut all the personal crap out of the thread editor ?
> 
> Is Nour open on Mondays? I was gonna do a healthy food shop but am feeling fragile



Nour is open every day.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Course the icing on the cake, is being told by a posh kid when I was 17 that I wasn't good enough to fit in with them.



Which brings to mind Groucho Marx's comment about not wanting to be a member of any club that'd have him.  Why on earth would anyone in their right mind want to be "good enough" to fit in with posh kids?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Back on topic of Brixton news, did anyone notice the mounted cops on the streets last week?
> 
> View attachment 51696



Up this way we barely see any coppers at all, mounted or not.  If we're really "lucky", we see a pair of PCSOs 2 or 3 times a year doing a "power-walk" through the estate.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> And how's this for a DIY sign?
> 
> View attachment 51699
> 
> (It was seen at the Gresham Road end of Brixton Station Road in case anyone is after a £5 service!)



Looks more like 50 euros than five quid!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I wonder about this.
> 
> The 'middle-class' families at daughters' school all seem to be able to afford to go away every school holiday, employ a cleaner etc etc. Can't be that squeezed



Depends what you prioritise, and why.  One thing I used to notice a lot with the families of middle class peers was the amount of effort put into presenting a good image to the rest of the world, even if having a nice car and a cleaner meant having a black and white telly and no central heating.  Social capital can only be deployed if the people you're deploying it on think you deserve it!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 6, 2014)

zenie said:


> <snip> Is Nour open on Mondays? I was gonna do a healthy food shop but am feeling fragile


It's open at least every week day, and if Ms T says that it's open every day, it probably is.


----------



## Manter (Apr 6, 2014)

There is a house by Holmewood Gardens applying for a licence to distribute alcohol


----------



## T & P (Apr 6, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Probably is legit,it says from £50 not £5 BTW.


Ah. The sign fooled me. I wonder if the sloppy writing was accidental or quite deliberate


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm doing the London Underground radio show this afternoon, live from Brixton, playing house, techno, electronica etc but mostly a TRIBUTE TO THE GODFATHER OF HOUSE, FRANKIE KNUCKLES

Tune in from 5pm to 8pm www.interface.n.nu


----------



## Kevs (Apr 6, 2014)

I finished my marathon. 4 and a half hours. I should be dead. I'm not sure if I am.

Thanks again for helping out with my sock conundrum last night, I'm mainly a lurker here but it's lovely when strangers linked by a place can help each other out.

And to keep this post Brixton related, here's a NSFW Athletic Photoshoot me and a friend did just over a year ago when I started training: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153998743805296

Shot in sexy Brockwell Park.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 6, 2014)

well done Kevs


----------



## Ms T (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice one, Kevs


----------



## Onket (Apr 6, 2014)

Kevs said:


> I finished my marathon. 4 and a half hours. I should be dead. I'm not sure if I am.
> 
> Thanks again for helping out with my sock conundrum last night, I'm mainly a lurker here but it's lovely when strangers linked by a place can help each other out.
> 
> ...


Well done!

Looks like non-facebook users can't see that page you've linked too though.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> There is a house by Holmewood Gardens applying for a licence to distribute alcohol


I saw that. The fancy modern one on the U.Tulse Hill side. Must be one of those "dining club" things.


----------



## Manter (Apr 6, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I saw that. The fancy modern one on the U.Tulse Hill side. Must be one of those "dining club" things.


I wonder if its an import/export business or something?  It says 24 hours and the 'who' is a business name not a person….


----------



## Kevs (Apr 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> Well done!
> 
> Looks like non-facebook users can't see that page you've linked too though.



Non-FB users may view the pics direct on http://justgiving.com/kevathon but it doesnt show them all in mobile


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> What people choose to like is none of your business.
> 
> You're one of the worst offenders when it comes to disruptive personal attacks in this forum, so I'd like you to stop now please. And yes, you can take that as an official warning. And the same applies to anyone else posting up similar attacks.
> 
> ...



Done


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

It's been posted before, but I still rather like this advert for the dodgy copy shop on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Onket (Apr 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Done


He's started liking posts on there that are personal attacks.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

Has this s/hand furniture place on Brixton Hill now closed? I've always had a soft spot for it, for some reason.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Has this s/hand furniture place on Brixton Hill now closed? I've always had a soft spot for it, for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 51752



Still going. Lovely staff.


----------



## Onket (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> It's been posted before, but I still rather like this advert for the dodgy copy shop on Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> View attachment 51745


Am I right In saying only 3 of the 5 are 'known'?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Has this s/hand furniture place on Brixton Hill now closed? I've always had a soft spot for it, for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 51752


It will be a shame if it has stopped trading,I remember it being there in the early eighties and it did a roaring trade then! Next door on the corner of Trent road was an amazing Bakers that my friends mum worked in.We got free cakes every day after school and Corpus Christi had the fattest football team in Brixton due to this


----------



## Manter (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Has this s/hand furniture place on Brixton Hill now closed? I've always had a soft spot for it, for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 51752


Nope, bought a chair there last week.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 6, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> We got free cakes every day after school and Corpus Christi had the fattest football team in Brixton due to this



Nine-year-old daughter asked me last week: 'Why do all the families at Corpus Christi have so many children?'


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Nine-year-old daughter asked me last week: 'Why do all the families at Corpus Christi have so many children?'


When i went there a lot of the pupils where from Irish parents and maybe it was a catholic thing, Most of the kids had 3,4 and sometimes 5 or 6 brothers and sisters.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Still going. Lovely staff.


Great to hear.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 7, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> It will be a shame if it has stopped trading,I remember it being there in the early eighties and it did a roaring trade then! Next door on the corner of Trent road was an amazing Bakers that my friends mum worked in.We got free cakes every day after school and Corpus Christi had the fattest football team in Brixton due to this


I was in the same class as a boy who's ?parents/?aunt & uncle ran the bakery (I didn't go to CC) in the 80's. I used to be fascinated by the bread slicing machine.

In my head it's still called 'stellios'  bakery' after him... Dunno what it was really called


----------



## wiskey (Apr 7, 2014)

Do the kids in CC still wear daft hats?


----------



## ash (Apr 7, 2014)

Y


wiskey said:


> Do the kids in CC still wear daft hats?


yep- Which would put me off if the Christianity hadn't served that purpose already!!!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 7, 2014)

Lambeth housing Activists meeting this evening at 7 at the Effra social.. All welcome..


----------



## Winot (Apr 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I wonder about this.
> 
> The 'middle-class' families at daughters' school all seem to be able to afford to go away every school holiday, employ a cleaner etc etc. Can't be that squeezed



'Middle class' covers a huge range of incomes.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone running the marathon this weekend?   Whats a good place to watch with pubs near thats not too packed?   Thinking lower thames street.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Anyone running the marathon this weekend?   Whats a good place to watch with pubs near thats not too packed?   Thinking lower thames street.


I'm not running, but I'm going along to support my mate with cystic fibrosis who's running it. 

Please donate if you can!
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...ferer-to-run-the-london-marathon-for-charity/


----------



## ffsear (Apr 7, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm not running, but I'm going along to support my mate with cystic fibrosis who's running it.
> 
> Please donate if you can!
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...ferer-to-run-the-london-marathon-for-charity/




Will do,	the CF team normally have 2 kerb support crews.  1 on tower bridge and another just outside Embankment station (mile 24 i think).  My mate is also running for CF


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 7, 2014)

Winot said:


> 'Middle class' covers a huge range of incomes.



In our dataset (Social Market Foundation) in 2011–12, middle quintile households had an average annual original income ranging between £26,100 and £41,200. On average, original income of these households was £33,600. Those in the fourth quintile had an average annual income of £51,100, with a range of between £41,200 and £63,000. This section sets out the key characteristics of middle income households, based on analysis of the BHPS and US.
http://www.smf.co.uk/research/pover...storm-britains-middle-income-households-2007/


----------



## lefteri (Apr 7, 2014)

editor said:


> Back on topic of Brixton news, did anyone notice the mounted cops on the streets last week?
> 
> View attachment 51696



saw the horse shit on atlantic road, must have been not long after you took that photo as that same fella (who I know) was still sitting in the window of kaff


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> In our dataset (Social Market Foundation) in 2011–12, middle quintile households had an average annual original income ranging between £26,100 and £41,200. On average, original income of these households was £33,600. Those in the fourth quintile had an average annual income of £51,100, with a range of between £41,200 and £63,000. This section sets out the key characteristics of middle income households, based on analysis of the BHPS and US.
> http://www.smf.co.uk/research/pover...storm-britains-middle-income-households-2007/



What income counts as dirt poor these days?


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2014)

lefteri said:


> saw the horse shit on atlantic road, must have been not long after you took that photo as that same fella (who I know) was still sitting in the window of kaff


Curious chap


----------



## lefteri (Apr 7, 2014)

editor said:


> Curious chap



indeed!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> In our dataset (Social Market Foundation) in 2011–12, middle quintile households had an average annual original income ranging between £26,100 and £41,200. On average, original income of these households was £33,600. Those in the fourth quintile had an average annual income of £51,100, with a range of between £41,200 and £63,000. This section sets out the key characteristics of middle income households, based on analysis of the BHPS and US.
> http://www.smf.co.uk/research/pover...storm-britains-middle-income-households-2007/



Summary please


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 7, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> What income counts as dirt poor these days?



Someone is considered to be in absolute low income if they receive less than 60% of average income.
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/206778/full_hbai13.pdf


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Summary please



Not had a chance to read it all yet


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Someone is considered to be in absolute low income if they receive less than 60% of average income.
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/206778/full_hbai13.pdf



Woah too much statistical info.AHC, BHC, median, absolute, relative? I'm none the wiser about what average is - after a brief glance at that there seems to be so many differnt ways to count average. Sorry I asked.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 7, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Lambeth housing Activists meeting this evening at 7 at the Effra social.. All welcome..


What sort of meeting? what kind of thing happens?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 7, 2014)

Notice the BCA building is coming on well - its looking good. Anyone know when it will open?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 7, 2014)

frienvariousthy said:


> What sort of meeting? what kind of thing happens?



People from various housing groups. Tra's etc.. Planing responses and actions to the attacks on housing by Lambeth council etc... A diverse and open group.. There will be a few missing tonight due to other commitments..
Well worth popping along.. There's usually a few urbs about


----------



## ffsear (Apr 7, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm not running, but I'm going along to support my mate with cystic fibrosis who's running it.
> 
> Please donate if you can!
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...ferer-to-run-the-london-marathon-for-charity/




DO you know what his shirt number is?	Will add him to my tracker.  CF have asked me to take photos on the day so wanna make sure I catch him


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2014)

ffsear said:


> DO you know what his shirt number is?	Will add him to my tracker


Not yet, but how does that work?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 7, 2014)

editor said:


> Not yet, but how does that work?


Each runner has a chip in their bib and you can track their progress on the website. Means you can sit in the pub, wait till your mate is nearly there, pop outside, cheer him on, then go back inside


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2014)

Well as pisstakes go, this one is pretty complete. 

Streatham.org.uk has just lifted my entire photo article about the Kite Day without credit and stuck its own © sign at the bottom. 

Right. Time to slap it down.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 7, 2014)

Its just the results website, but it updates live.  So you can seen when whoever your looking for goes through each gate  (5km, 10km, 15km, 20km and so on) 

2014 not up yet,  but heres last years   http://results-2013.virginlondonmarathon.com/2013/


----------



## Onket (Apr 7, 2014)

Are people still planning to lift a glass in Brixton tomorrow at 5pm?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> Are people still planning to lift a glass in Brixton tomorrow at 5pm?



I am!  Another opportunity to rant about Thatcher's reign of misery! Is it just you, me and Dexter Deadwood? anyone else I can rant with?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 7, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I am!  Another opportunity to rant about Thatcher's reign of misery! Is it just you, me and Dexter Deadwood? anyone else I can rant with?



I'm going to be elsewhere tomorrow but i look forward to seeing you again on another occasion.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm going to be elsewhere tomorrow but i look forward to seeing you again on another occasion.



Shame - I was looking to seeing you again. Just me and Onket then? buscador has said she'll join in too.   Anyone else?  I won't bother with a banner if its only me and the grrl.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2014)

lefteri said:


> saw the horse shit on atlantic road, must have been not long after you took that photo as that same fella (who I know) was still sitting in the window of kaff


Is that the fella who dresses rather extravagantly for a night out at The Grosvenor?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2014)

I was in Brixton today. I love Deptford but Housewives Cash & Carry is no substitute for Nour. I love that place.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone know if Zippos Circus tickets are the same price online as at their box office? I want to take the small boy to Brock Park tomorrow for the afternoon show as a holiday treat.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that the fella who dresses rather extravagantly for a night out at The Grosvenor?


it certainly may well be


----------



## leanderman (Apr 7, 2014)

Winot said:


> 'Middle class' covers a huge range of incomes.



Up to 70 per cent of people, by some calculations.


----------



## Onket (Apr 7, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Shame - I was looking to seeing you again. Just me and Onket then? buscador has said she'll join in too.   Anyone else?  I won't bother with a banner if its only me and the grrl.


I will be around from 5pm, but not for ages. Shame Dexter Deadwood can't make it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 7, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Do the kids in CC still wear daft hats?



I didn't escape the daft hat,they introduced them and a new uniform in 1980 along with the silly shorts.


----------



## se5 (Apr 8, 2014)

Cyclist dies after being hit on Clapham Manor Street - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-26931925


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 8, 2014)

The very bottom of Brixton Hill (St Matthew's Church/Lambeth Town Hall) is closed in both directions with plenty of police and (I think) utilities people there; does anyone know what's happening?


----------



## Manter (Apr 8, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Anyone know if Zippos Circus tickets are the same price online as at their box office? I want to take the small boy to Brock Park tomorrow for the afternoon show as a holiday treat.


think so. I looked at the board and the internet last week and didn't notice a difference. Have fun


----------



## colacubes (Apr 8, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> The very bottom of Brixton Hill (St Matthew's Church/Lambeth Town Hall) is closed in both directions with plenty of police and (I think) utilities people there; does anyone know what's happening?



Collision and spillage according to the radio.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 8, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Collision and spillage according to the radio.



ETA - it's actually at Christchurch Road in Streatham Hill but they've closed the road all the way up to Acre Lane.  It's diesel apparently.


----------



## Onket (Apr 8, 2014)

Just seen that Public Enemy are playing at Electric Brixton in June! Tickets on sale 9am tomorrow. 

If I manage to get any I will eat my hat.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 8, 2014)

colacubes said:


> ETA - it's actually at Christchurch Road in Streatham Hill but they've closed the road all the way up to Acre Lane.  It's diesel apparently.



That'll explain why I saw an N35 going up Branksome Road (towards Lambert Road!) at 5.20 this morning.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 8, 2014)

It looked like something had happened outside St Matthews as well. Some lights or signage poles had been knocked down.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2014)

I've just posted up a little review of the Express cafe.







I really miss the old Phoenix but I really don't like it now.

The food at the Express is not quite as good at the Phoenix, but it's a LOT cheaper and the decor much less hospital-canteen-like (although very plasticky).


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

What's the best FEB in Brixton?
(only answer if you eat bacon and meat sausages in an FEB)


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2014)

Has anyone ever eaten in the Gresham Cafe opposite the Barrier Block? There's something that puts me off about that place so I've never visited it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

It's always worth a visit to a greasy spoon, if only for research purposes


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 8, 2014)

I like the all day feb at lounge but it's not very big and costs 8 quid. Quality is good, service is quick and staff are friendly.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2014)

SEM is yer man if you're after the full greasy spoon experience, with a bit of native American thrown in. 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/lunch-at-the-sem-cafe-padfield-rd-near-loughborough-junction/


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

The Duck's Egg (if that's what it's called?) is good. Dear though.​


----------



## gabi (Apr 8, 2014)

editor said:


> Has anyone ever eaten in the Gresham Cafe opposite the Barrier Block? There's something that puts me off about that place so I've never visited it.



George who runs it is the nephew of George the barber a couple of doors down. They are both excellent guys.

He's also my former landlord, I lived upstairs from the cafe. The food is what you'd expect, just greasy spoon fare. Huge portions though. George is also very chatty which some people like and some don't i guess. Bit of a geezer. But in a good way.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2014)

gabi said:


> Bit of a geezer. But in a good way.


I think that's what's put me off. I see a lot going on from my block, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan not keen on duck egg. I've been studying a lot around brixton cafes and wouldn't choose to go there. Just don't find it that friendly.


----------



## gabi (Apr 8, 2014)

He's sound, don't worry. It's a tough patch he's got there but he keeps his business out of trouble. He and Larry Lawrence used to police that block.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Orang Utan not keen on duck egg. I've been studying a lot around brixton cafes and wouldn't choose to go there. Just don't find it that friendly.


I've only been in a couple of times and they were really nice.

I was in Rosie's yesteday. No FEB, but they are super friendly (  Onket ).
Nice coffee


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 8, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Orang Utan not keen on duck egg. I've been studying a lot around brixton cafes and wouldn't choose to go there. Just don't find it that friendly.


Sorry to hear that. Have only been a few times but they were really nice there.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

I do love the fact that the old Phoenix Cafe neon sign is still flashing on and off, every time i walk past i check it


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan BoxRoom 
I have been in on quieter days to have something small like a bacon sarnie and a cuppa and felt a bit uncomfortable. Dunno why. Not felt that anywhere else. If it was on a busy day I could understand they might not want a single person taking up space with a small order...


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the best FEB in Brixton?
> (only answer if you eat bacon and meat sausages in an FEB)


I hear good things about Angie's up on New Park Road, but have never been myself.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 8, 2014)

editor said:


> I've just posted up a little review of the Express cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Decor is authentic retro.


----------



## Onket (Apr 8, 2014)

Semas on Tulse Hill, just up from the Hootanany, is the best place around these days, I reckon. Bit of a walk from central Brixton though.

I do like the Express Cafe, was in there today as it goes.

Duck Egg is awful.

New Phoenix is awful.


----------



## Smick (Apr 8, 2014)

If anyone is prepared to make the trip, Café Castello in Tulse Hill do a marvellous FEB. If the E stands for Egg that is. Otherwise it is a FPB with all the ingredients you would expect in a FEB


----------



## Onket (Apr 8, 2014)

I think an FEB is a Full English Breakfast. 

Using an ugly abbreviation like that is just the sort of thing that Orang Utan would do. Yuk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

Full English Breakfast. Opinions vary on content, most of it WRONG. It's not a vegetarian dish as it has bacon, sausage and possibly black pudding in it. And, yes, egg is ESSENTIAL. Fried with a runny yolk. If they can't get the egg right, they shouldn't bother at all


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> I think an FEB is a Full English Breakfast.
> 
> Using an ugly abbreviation like that is just the sort of thing that Orang Utan would do. Yuk.


I usually avoid that sort of thing actually


----------



## MrSki (Apr 8, 2014)

FEB as opposed to a TEB (Traditional English breakfast = cup of tea & a fag)


----------



## Onket (Apr 8, 2014)

A place I used to work (with a canteen) had an All Day Breakfast only available until 11:30am, until I put them right.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

This thread has made me hungry. I'm off to eat a Full English Breakfast right now. In Deptford though, so no review later.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Full English Breakfast. Opinions vary on content, most of it WRONG. It's not a vegetarian dish as it has bacon, sausage and possibly black pudding in it. And, yes, egg is ESSENTIAL. Fried with a runny yolk. If they can't get the egg right, they shouldn't bother at all


What are the minimum components necessary to qualify as a Full English Breakfast?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What are the minimum components necessary to qualify as a Full English Breakfast?


Sausage, bacon, egg, beans, mushrooms, tomatos, toast or fried bread.
TEA

Anything less is not Full. It is merely a breakfast.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Sausage, bacon, egg, beans, mushrooms, tomatos, toast or fried bread.
> 
> TEA


Nothing involving potatoes then?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Nothing involving potatoes then?


Permitted, but not required.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Nothing involving potatoes then?


No way. Chips are not a breakfast item.

Beans are also unnecessary as they taint the rest of the dish but I accept that this is a controversial opinion

Tomato is also superfluous


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2014)

Fine breakfasts, but not Full.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No way. Chips are not a breakfast item.
> 
> Beans are also unnecessary as they taint the rest of the dish but I accept that this is a controversial opinion
> 
> Tomato is also superfluous


I agree with you on chips but beans are what make an English breakfast English. 

Fried tomato but not tinned.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2014)

Let this settle the argument, once and for all. 



> *The Full English Breakfast*
> Known colloquially as a fry up, the traditional English breakfast is called a *full* breakfast for good reason, although you do not absolutely have to eat two sausages, three slices of bacon and two fried eggs in order for it to still be traditional.
> 
> But whichever way you look at it, he full English breakfast is a substantial meal consisting of back bacon, eggs, British sausage, beans, tomato, mushrooms, black pudding and toast. These ingredients may vary depending on the specific region of the British isles you happen to be in and a subject that is still open to (sometimes quite fierce) debate.
> ...


----------



## colacubes (Apr 8, 2014)

Hash brown racists


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Fine breakfasts, but not Full.


 I disagree, but i think we can agree that bacon sausage and egg are the core components


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I agree with you on chips but beans are what make an English breakfast English.
> .


I quite like them but they should serve them in a separate bowl. Only once has this happened. I think it was the Duck's Egg. I applaud them for it.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I quite like them but they should serve them in a separate bowl. Only once has this happened. I think it was the Duck's Egg. I applaud them for it.


Lounge as well .


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## shifting gears (Apr 8, 2014)

I do not require a separate bowl, and insist on beans as part of my breakfast, but they must be kept well apart from the egg, preferably by some kind of toast-based annexation wall.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2014)

While we're on it, why does the toast come on a separate plate? At home, the egg goes on the toast. At a cafe, I have to lift the egg onto the toast. It frustrates me.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 8, 2014)

Toast should be separate so it can act as a mopping up agent towards the end of the FEB.


----------



## Onket (Apr 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> While we're on it, why does the toast come on a separate plate? At home, the egg goes on the toast. At a cafe, I have to lift the egg onto the toast. It frustrates me.


I enjoy the lift as part of the 'experience'.


----------



## Onket (Apr 8, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> I do not require a separate bowl, and insist on beans as part of my breakfast, but they must be kept well apart from the egg, preferably by some kind of toast-based annexation wall.


Alan Partridge.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Toast should be separate so it can act as a mopping up agent towards the end of the FEB.


If you need an entire slice of toast to mop up after your breakfast, then you need to work on your eating technique.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 8, 2014)

Using a sausage as a breakwater iirc.

Black pudding is essential imo and agreed that potato products have no place to be included in a full English.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

I often don't bother with the bread as I'm too full from the more interesting components


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 8, 2014)

Not even a fried slice?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Not even a fried slice?


I love a fried slice


----------



## Onket (Apr 8, 2014)

I prefer toast.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

Badgers said:


>


The horror!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> I prefer toast.


Yep. Fried bread is nice, but only in small doses. A whole slice is a bit much, especially with a load of bean juice and egg yolk in it too. CLANG.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2014)

Who indulges in a "dry slice"? © clandestino


----------



## ffsear (Apr 8, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Using a sausage as a breakwater iirc.
> 
> Black pudding is essential imo and agreed that potato products have no place to be included in a full English.


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sam's cafe on Acre Lane has opened again. It's now on the Lidl side in between the bus stop and that Opus coffee place. 

I always use to pop in there for 2x egg n bacon rolls on my cycle to work. 

They got displaced a few years ago when the pub/builder yard (was it?) got demolished/redeveloped and is now some flats with a Waitrose underneath.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 8, 2014)

editor said:


> Let this settle the argument, once and for all.



The full Scottish surely should have tatty scones.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 8, 2014)

And square sausage I'd think...


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2014)

At least we can all agree that the Scottish Breakfast is clearly superior to the English imitation.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> At least we can all agree that the Scottish Breakfast is clearly superior to the English imitation.



When you say, "At least we can all agree", I believe you mean, "I think".


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> When you say, "At least we can all agree", I believe you mean, "I think".



"All reasonable people can agree"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> When you say, "At least we can all agree", I believe you mean, "I think".



Up until recently, wasn't the FSB a slice of day-old porridge, fried and served with a fried egg on top?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2014)

A Scottish breakfast can include the fruit pudding - an ingenious way to provide much needed large quantities of almost pure fat and sugar.

http://www.pollokwilliamson.co.uk/i... Pudding&prt=Frui Pudding &xm=1&d=7&mid=&tp=1


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Up until recently, wasn't the FSB a slice of day-old porridge, fried and served with a fried egg on top?


No, that's just what they gave you.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> No, that's just what they gave you.



Who, all the "reasonable people"?


----------



## MrSki (Apr 8, 2014)

Scotland is a long way to go just for breakfast.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> At least we can all agree that the Scottish Breakfast is clearly superior to the English imitation.


Is there a Scotch café in Brixton?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is there a Scotch café in Brixton?


only for special people.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> A Scottish breakfast can include the fruit pudding - an ingenious way to provide much needed large quantities of almost pure fat and sugar.
> 
> http://www.pollokwilliamson.co.uk/index.cgi?product=Fruit Pudding&prt=Frui Pudding &xm=1&d=7&mid=&tp=1



That looks nice - I'll have that and ditch the fried breakfast.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> only for special people.


special Scottish people?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2014)

boohoo said:


> special Scottish people?


That's right. quimcunx and I often meet there for Illuminati meet High Tea.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> That's right. quimcunx and I often meet there for Illuminati meet High Tea.


I was gonna ask if it was you two with your special Scotch handshakes.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 8, 2014)

Sean from Tidy Hair is back in London, apparently.  He was certified fit to fly yesterday.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 8, 2014)

On Full English breakfasts, Primadonna does a good one even though it's Portuguese.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 8, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Sean from Tidy Hair is back in London, apparently.  He was certified fit to fly yesterday.



Hooray


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 8, 2014)

boohoo said:


> special Scottish people?


They're all special. Have you ever met a normal one??


----------



## Onket (Apr 8, 2014)

Ms T said:


> On Full English breakfasts, Primadonna does a good one even though it's Portuguese.


Excellent call. The bloke in there is really nice and you can have a beer with your breakfast.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> Excellent call. The bloke in there is really nice and you can have a beer with your breakfast.


or buckfast, if you're from north of the border.


----------



## Onket (Apr 8, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> or buckfast, if you're from north of the border.


I don't think they serve that. teuchter & quimcunx would have to smuggle their own in.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 8, 2014)

editor said:


> Who indulges in a "dry slice"? © clandestino



My dry slice days are long gone, sadly.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 8, 2014)

Badgers said:


>


That's put me off breakfast.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> That's put me off breakfast.







a bottle of buckfast will see you right


----------



## choochi (Apr 8, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Sean from Tidy Hair is back in London, apparently.  He was certified fit to fly yesterday.



That's great news!


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2014)

clandestino said:


> My dry slice days are long gone, sadly.


What happened?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

If i'm honest i don't really know what a dry slice is, probably best that way. I did have a sloppy giuseppe the other day which i was a bit disappointed with.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> If i'm honest i don't really know what a dry slice is, probably best that way. I did have a sloppy giuseppe the other day which i was a bit disappointed with.



Toast; no butter.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Toast; no butter.



I can't believe people do that.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

Brixton butter, now there is an idea! It's been over a hundred years since we had a diary. I would buy Brixton butter as long as it was spreadable.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 8, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Toast; no butter.



Bread, no butter actually. 

Toast, no butter is just insane and wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

That makes sense actually if you dip it in your egg. 
Same with toast and a boiled egg. You don't need the butter.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> That makes sense actually if you dip it in your egg.
> Same with toast and a boiled egg. You don't need the butter.



That's what I'd get it for. It was just for dipping in the egg.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 8, 2014)

editor said:


> What happened?



I gave up eating bread.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2014)

clandestino said:


> I gave up eating bread.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

Aargh at people giving up bread and milk. Just it cos it makes their poos nicer.
Or summat.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 8, 2014)

Chips with breakfast is just wrong.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 8, 2014)

editor said:


>



I know. 

On the plus side, I am three stone lighter.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 8, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Chips with breakfast is just wrong.


Unless you had a really good night out and they were bought on the way home.


----------



## Onket (Apr 8, 2014)

Chips with breakfast is perfectly fine if you're not eating it at breakfast time.


----------



## Manter (Apr 8, 2014)

There is never a bad time for chips, tbf


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

Chips are the most overrated food in the world.


----------



## Onket (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Chips are the most overrated food in the world.


No, that's ketchup.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 8, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Scotland is a long way to go just for breakfast.


I am going to glasgow on the sleeper megabus again on Saturday so I will get there for breakfast on Sunday morning 
and i will be having scottish carbohydrates 
maybe a hot white roll with potato scone.....


----------



## Manter (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Chips are the most overrated food in the world.


Good chips are blissful. But there are a lot of criminally bad chips in the world


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2014)

clandestino said:


> I know.
> 
> On the plus side, I am three stone lighter.


You're going to waste away at this rate!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 8, 2014)

Manter said:


> Good chips are blissful. But there are a lot of criminally bad chips in the world


this is so true and so sad


----------



## nagapie (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Chips are the most overrated food in the world.



Yes, together with pizza.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Yes, together with pizza.


Aye! And burgers. And most fast foods. Why do they choose the most boring foods to be the fast ones?


----------



## Onket (Apr 8, 2014)

Pizza is generally average. Agreed.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 8, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Black pudding is essential imo and agreed that potato products have no place to be included in a full English.



Bubble surely??


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 8, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> Sam's cafe on Acre Lane has opened again. It's now on the Lidl side in between the bus stop and that Opus coffee place.
> 
> I always use to pop in there for 2x egg n bacon rolls on my cycle to work.
> 
> They got displaced a few years ago when the pub/builder yard (was it?) got demolished/redeveloped and is now some flats with a Waitrose underneath.



I went there today and the food was decent and cooked well.The staff were friendly too.


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I can't believe people do that.


Very good when one has had food poisoning. The more burnt the better, apparently.

Otherwise it hasn't got much use. Well, it's good for dipping into fried egg yolk, but one does not need an entire slice for that.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I went there today and the food was decent and cooked well.The staff were friendly too.


I might have to give it a go. I've still not found a real replacement for the Phoenix.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 9, 2014)

An FEB, I find, worsens a hangover.

I attempt them only when sober.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I might have to give it a go. I've still not found a real replacement for the Phoenix.


Is it really that different from the old one? It was never a Michelin candidate in the first place. The new place looks so shiny.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it really that different from the old one? It was never a Michelin candidate in the first place. The new place looks so shiny.


It feels like a completely different place. All the things I liked (the intimate seating arrangements, the cosy atmosphere, the slightly run down decor etc) have been replaced by harshly lit, clinical-looking place with higher prices and smaller portions. None of the people I know who were regulars there like it. 

Fair breaks my heart, it does.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

I only really liked it cos of the people there, so if that hasn't changed...
Is it the new permanent home then?


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I only really liked it cos of the people there, so if that hasn't changed...
> Is it the new permanent home then?


It's supposed to be temporary until they've finished refurbishing the old place, but I don't think that's going to happen any time soon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 9, 2014)

The urban moot point of what is or isn't a full English (or full Scottish) has become so huge it's taking over the Brixton gossip thread!


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

editor said:


> It's supposed to be temporary until they've finished refurbishing the old place, but I don't think that's going to happen any time soon.


The first, last and only time I went in the new place I was told they are 'hopefully' going back to the old building but it will take 'a couple of years' to renovate & get the building ready first.

I think even if they do go back the damage will have been done.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2014)

In Sami's barbers on Rushcroft Road for the spring haircut. Did have a look at the place (seville barber?) opposite Market Row on Coldharbour Lane but they were expensive and closed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 9, 2014)

Badgers said:


> In Sami's barbers on Rushcroft Road for the spring haircut. Did have a look at the place (seville barber?) opposite Market Row on Coldharbour Lane but they were expensive and closed.



Photo's would be good. I have a pair of clippers, could have made you look pretty for nothing.


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 9, 2014)

Badgers said:


> In Sami's barbers on Rushcroft Road for the spring haircut. Did have a look at the place (seville barber?) opposite Market Row on Coldharbour Lane but they were expensive and closed.


The Barber de Seville. Those were the buggers that charged me extra because my hair was a bit long!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> Photo's would be good. I have a pair of clippers, could have made you look pretty for nothing.







I have clippers but every few months I treat myself


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> Just seen that Public Enemy are playing at Electric Brixton in June! Tickets on sale 9am tomorrow.
> 
> If I manage to get any I will eat my hat.



Good old Stargreen- https://www.stargreen.com/public-enemy-15740.html/ 2 x tickets purchased.

Good job I don't wear a hat.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 9, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I have clippers but every few months I treat myself



You are looking very well sir. Nice hair cut.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 9, 2014)

A new members club is opening in Herne Hill, Off the cuff, and I quote

"Off the cuff is primarily a wine and cheese bar specialising in bespoke and reclaimed furniture"

ffs


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2014)

Herne Hill will be unrecognisable once it's gentrified.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> A new members club is opening in Herne Hill, Off the cuff, and I quote
> 
> "Off the cuff is primarily a wine and cheese bar specialising in bespoke and reclaimed furniture"
> 
> ffs


Painfully pretentious. 

 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/OTC-Bar-Off-The-Cuff/345253852282895?ref=stream


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

So it's a wine and cheese bar, and a second hand furniture shop, in one.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2014)

Ah, we took a bunch of scrap wood off them for the Makerspace. They're right next door to the station. Used to be the picture framers. Both the proprietors had their Porches parked outside.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> So it's a wine and cheese bar, and a second hand furniture shop, in one.



with £100 per year membership.....


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 9, 2014)

For the late night drinking?

Am I (as usual) incorrect thinking it's the woman who used to run Escape?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> For the late night drinking?
> 
> Am I (as usual) incorrect thinking it's the woman who used to run Escape?


All blokes as far as I could tell.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

Sounds like they've never been to Herne Hill before: 


> Loving the local area of Herne Hill more and more. Real bread baking, a proper butchers, a sweet shop, framers, hardware...oh and of course the OTC bar


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2014)

editor said:
			
		

> Sounds like they've never been to Herne Hill before:



A new enemy then? They make Champagne and Fromage look like a flat roofed pub


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Ah, we took a bunch of scrap wood off them for the Makerspace. They're right next door to the station. Used to be the picture framers. Both the proprietors had their Porches parked outside.


Bunch?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> Bunch?


Bunch


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> No, that's ketchup.


 
we are no longer friends


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2014)

They will not stick out nearly as much as C&F does in Brixton though.

I do however find their apparent emphasis on safety ('a safe place to drink', 'private door permanently staffed') rather amusing. I'm sure the locals will be very grateful for a clean, safe place to socialise given the rough, hostile atmosphere they have had to endure at the likes of The Florence and The Commercial.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 9, 2014)

what the fuck do they think herne hill is, fucking compton circa 1984?

sad fucking bastards.

what they are really worried about is that some plebs might take offense to their behaviour and chuck a petrol bomb through the window.  or worse, come in an spoil their elitist circle-jerk.

i might go and write mean things on their facebook page, that will show them.


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Bunch


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

I just can't quite figure out how a members club specialises in reclaimed furniture....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> I just can't quite figure out how a members club specialises in reclaimed furniture....


I am reminded of this for some reason:


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 9, 2014)

Their twitter feed is @otcbarse24


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

Barse!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Their twitter feed is @otcbarse24


What to tweet them then?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 9, 2014)

T & P said:


> Very good when one has had food poisoning. *The more burnt the better, apparently.*
> 
> Otherwise it hasn't got much use. Well, it's good for dipping into fried egg yolk, but one does not need an entire slice for that.



Has Jay Rayner been reading this thread 
*Burnt toast? Spare ribs? Why the dirtiest food is the most delicious*
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/apr/09/jay-rayner-secret-pleasures-dirty-food


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 9, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what the fuck do they think herne hill is, fucking compton circa 1984?
> what they are really worried about is that some plebs might take offense to their behaviour and chuck a petrol bomb through the window.  or worse, come in an spoil their elitist circle-jerk.
> i might go and write mean things on their facebook page, that will show them.



I mean really : "we offer our members an EXCLUSIVE, SAFE AND COMFORTABLE environment" could not be more obviously colour/class-coded language. Come drink with us and we'll keep you safe from the scrofulous peasantry. FFS.

don't know about their members but for me the words exclusive, safe & comfortable just don't go well together. One out of three at a time ...


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Has Jay Rayner been reading this thread
> *Burnt toast? Spare ribs? Why the dirtiest food is the most delicious*
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/apr/09/jay-rayner-secret-pleasures-dirty-food


Perhaps embarrassed by his endless trumpeting of rent-rising, yuppie-luring, £££££ posh pop ups and upmarket exclusive supper clubs, he's had a change of heart and is going all _working class_ on us?


----------



## Dan U (Apr 9, 2014)

Did anyone used to to the old late night drinking place under the arches behind the old Fishers Printing place at the bottom of Croxted Road? Token based system. Was ok the couple of times I went. 

The furniture was made of pallets though, is that reclaimed?


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> I mean really : "we offer our members an EXCLUSIVE, SAFE AND COMFORTABLE environment" could not be more obviously colour/class-coded language. Come drink with us and we'll keep you safe from the scrofulous peasantry. FFS.
> 
> don't know about their members but for me the words exclusive, safe & comfortable just don't go well together. One out of three at a time ...


I just think it's hysterical that they feel the need to be 'safe' from the terrifying, white, middle class denizens of Herne Hill. Maybe they want to avoid having their ear chewed off about why organic is best, or local house prices....


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> I just think it's hysterical that they feel the need to be 'safe' from the terrifying, white, middle class denizens of Herne Hill. Maybe they want to avoid having their ear chewed off about why organic is best, or local house prices....


Speaking of which do you think they'll ban flat caps in there as part of the protection from stuff like that? 
I have to go to HH every damn week to get our stupid cat her food from the vets and it's wall to wall beards and flat caps down there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

Is their Facebook page down? I was just rolling my sleeves up


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is their Facebook page down? I was just rolling my sleeves up


Nah, I see it. 



> Bartering day at the bar - lots of head bashing and final result left us with a great new fridge, a professional toaster, a church bench (obvs!), a fantastic vintage sofa set, a lovely leather sofa and a....weird old gym horse. If you see anything you like, keep in mind all of our furniture is for sale #furniture #otcbar (5 photos)



"obvs!" ffs


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> I just think it's hysterical that they feel the need to be 'safe' from the terrifying, white, middle class denizens of Herne Hill. Maybe they want to avoid having their ear chewed off about why organic is best, or local house prices....



Maybe they want to avoid talking to anyone who wants to avoid talking about farmers markets and property.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

The link in the Brixton Buzz article is broken then. Has anyone taken a shot at them yet?


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 9, 2014)

Can't see anything yet, just posts from them at the moment.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/OTC-Bar-Off-The-Cuff/345253852282895?ref=stream


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Speaking of which do you think they'll ban flat caps in there as part of the protection from stuff like that?
> I have to go to HH every damn week to get our stupid cat her food from the vets and it's wall to wall beards and flat caps down there.


that vet delivers…. so you can protect yourself without paying the membership fee


----------



## Fingers (Apr 9, 2014)

I  am mates with this fella (years - former Half Moon regular) who is opening it and he is not the gentrification sort. He is a flat capped Geordie builder who likes pints and Newcastle United.

Went down the other day when they were working on it (he is doing much of the building work with his own hands) Basically it looks like a small aircraft hanger.

Not too sure what his plans are and think the private members could be something to do with the licensing laws but I had no idea he was charging a £100 for it.

I a a bit baffled by it to be honest, when I went down I was not described as the sort of place the promo material claims

I will ask him when I see him next


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> that vet delivers…. so you can protect yourself without paying the membership fee


Oh yeah! I forgot they did that.
But I feel poncy enough going there to buy tippity tip top cat grub, because our moggy is a right nob, so would feel iffy having them deliver.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 9, 2014)

hang on.. Brockwell Vets delivers?


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> hang on.. Brockwell Vets delivers?


Yup they deliver us the stonking great bags of dry food that I can barely lift, and huge sacks of environmentally friendly cat litter.


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Oh yeah! I forgot they did that.
> But I feel poncy enough going there to buy tippity tip top cat grub, because our moggy is a right nob, so would feel iffy having them deliver.


But if they deliver no one sees you going in and therefore knows you have an uppity pussy


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

editor


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> Yup they deliver us the stonking great bags of dry food that I can barely lift, and huge sacks of environmentally friendly cat litter.



10 bloody years or so I've been going there - didn't realise that.. I've been balancing those huge ludicrously expensive on the back of my bike for most of those years...    do they charge loads for it?  *goes to check website*

mind you we increasingly make them eat the cheap stuff anyways...


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> editor


Good to see


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> 10 bloody years or so I've been going there - didn't realise that.. I've been balancing those huge ludicrously expensive on the back of my bike for most of those years...    do they charge loads for it?  *goes to check website*
> 
> mind you we increasingly make them eat the cheap stuff anyways...


It's free

E2a we'd live to feed idiot cat the cheap stuff, but...well.... You've met him


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

Fingers said:


> I think the private members could be something to do with the licensing laws but I had no idea he was charging a £100 for it.


There's no licensing laws I know of that compel cheese & wine shopkeepers to open up a bouncer-protected, private members club charging its exclusive members £100/year!


Fingers said:


> I a a bit baffled by it to be honest, when I went down I was not described as the sort of place the promo material claims
> 
> I will ask him when I see him next


I've only posted up stuff they made publicly available on their own Facebook page.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

Ah, they've added a description of the private members club to their website: 



> MEMBERSHIP
> Off The Cuff is South London's only private members bar on Friday and Saturday night. Providing an exclusive space for you and your friends to enjoy live music, special member's wine tastings and much more, at £100 per year, we know you'll welcome the secure, fun and inviting environment the OTC after dark members only experience has to offer.
> Please enquire with either Tony or Jennie about membership application
> 
> http://www.otcbar.co.uk/membership.html


There's that word "secure" again. Weird. 

I'm not sure I've ever tried an "after dark members only experience." I don't expect I ever will.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 9, 2014)

Aye I have just seen that, I was hoping it was going to be a boozer to watch the world cup.  Tis why I am proper surprised


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Aye I have just seen that, I was hoping it was going to be a boozer to watch the world cup.  Tis why I am proper surprised


Here's their opening hours: 


> Monday-Thursday 9am-11:30pm
> Friday & Saturday 11am-3am
> Sunday 11am-midnight


I don't think it's the kind of place for watching football and drinking cans of Newcastle Brown with your mates.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 9, 2014)

So will it be members only at the weekends? I'm confused.


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's their opening hours:
> 
> I don't think it's the kind of place for watching football and drinking *cans* of Newcastle Brown with your mates.


I'm not surprised you can't comprehend the joys of cheese and wine if you think anybody would drink Newcastle Brown from a can!

I use to enjoy your posts and photos... but now Sir... NOW SIR.... you are dead to me!


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> I'm not surprised you can't comprehend the joys of cheese and wine if you think anybody would drink Newcastle Brown from a can!
> 
> I use to enjoy your posts and photos... but now Sir... NOW SIR.... you are dead to me!


Cans, bottles, it's all northern muck to me.



*this is a tease of course, although I haven't drunk Newcastle brown since I was about 17


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

Ms T said:


> So will it be members only at the weekends? I'm confused.


I think it only opens at weekends for _them there posh folks from the hill_ to have their exclusive, safe and secure private shindigs till 3am.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> I'm not surprised you can't comprehend the joys of cheese and wine if you think anybody would drink Newcastle Brown from a can!


Ahem. 






http://www.nearof.com/?p=677


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 9, 2014)

OTC need to work on that website, poor show so far. Guess it's early days and they are busy sourcing the bespoke relcaimed furniture.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> OTC need to work on that website, poor show so far. Guess it's early days and they are busy sourcing the bespoke relcaimed furniture.


That'll upset those well loved chaps at Tique Booty who up until now have had exclusive rights on daubing paint on crap abandoned furniture and sticking a big piece tag on it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I might have to give it a go. I've still not found a real replacement for the Phoenix.


My mate had the veggie breakfast and said it was bang on.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I think it only opens at weekends for _them there posh folks from the hill_ to have their exclusive, safe and secure private shindigs till 3am.


Good luck with that one.


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 9, 2014)

"Secure" sounds great to me!
Somewhere where I can go of a late evening, let my kids run around and have the staff look out for them. Leave my laptop and phone on the table while I nip to the bogs (or out for a cheeky cheroot) and not be afeared of having anyone read/steal my work in progress or just plain nick my laptop and/or phone and do a gob in my merlot.
Need to get some kids first mind. Might be a while before I sign up.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Painfully pretentious.
> 
> View attachment 51916
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/OTC-Bar-Off-The-Cuff/345253852282895?ref=stream


That's fucking hilarious


----------



## Kevs (Apr 9, 2014)

In boring petty news, our letting agents are still refusing to take their bloody 'let by' sign down outside our house. It's been 8 weeks now.

If you can't beat them, join em.

So I'm going to get some posters printed, plaster the front of the house in "Oliver Burn - Simply The Best" advertisements, get some t shirts and fliers done and have an Oliver Burn Information Day this weekend and pester passers by exclaiming the good news and spreading the Good Book of 2 bedroom flats available in your area. Get the local press down, maybe get a loud haler, it'll be a fun day.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

I liked this sign outside the Dogstar. 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/dogstar-brixton-pays-homage-to-a-fallen-hero/


----------



## buscador (Apr 9, 2014)

T & P said:


> They will not stick out nearly as much as C&F does in Brixton though.
> 
> I do however find their apparent emphasis on safety ('a safe place to drink', 'private door permanently staffed') rather amusing. I'm sure the locals will be very grateful for a clean, safe place to socialise given the rough, hostile atmosphere they have had to endure at the likes of The Florence and The Commercial.



Indeed, it was torture this afternoon outside the Regent - terrible load of rough locals, some with dogs and children.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2014)

Fingers said:


> I  am mates with this fella (years - former Half Moon regular) who is opening it and he is not the gentrification sort. He is a flat capped Geordie builder who likes pints and Newcastle United.



I think you need to get him to post on U75.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 9, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I think you need to get him to post on U75.



I shall ask him


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

Point of reference: a flat cap has been a hipster must-have fashion accessory for many years. Farmers like them too. And old blokes. And Geordie builders. 






"Ahm gannin doon te drink some Toon Broon Ale at me exclusive members club"


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 9, 2014)

Just an off the cuff remark from me as i'm watching the football, they (the hipsters) ought to open a joint called Doff The Cap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

Ahem. Nothing wrong with beards OR flat caps


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

buscador said:


> Indeed, it was torture this afternoon outside the Regent - terrible load of rough locals, some with dogs and children.


oh dear.  One of the rowdy child owners was me, and Ms T was responsible for one of the dogs.  I can see why people need protecting, on reflection...


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Ahem. Nothing wrong with beards OR flat caps



HIPSTER!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm English! Only Americans can be hipsters. 
On Urban 75, it seems to mean anyone who dresses differently to you.


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

when/where were the thread drinks again?  A Thursday towards the end of May not in the EPT is as far as I got…

E2A Onket you were 'organising' weren't you?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 9, 2014)

Why is there a cake shop in Herne Hill calling itself the "Brixton Cakeshop"?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

Cos Herne Hill is a suburb of Brixton


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Why is there a cake shop in Herne Hill calling itself the "Brixton Cakeshop"?


Clearest sign yet of how perception of Brixton has changed. Until recently, Brixton would have been seen as a lawless hellhole and Herne Hill as a rare oasis of desirability in some quarters. Now you have Herne Hill shops giving themselves Brixton names.

Watch for Dulwich shops rebranding as Tulse Hill in the not too distant future.


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

T & P said:


> Watch for Dulwich shops rebranding as Tulse Hill in the not too distant future.


Quoted for posterity


----------



## Sirena (Apr 9, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Why is there a cake shop in Herne Hill calling itself the "Brixton Cakeshop"?


Because it's part of the Brixton Hundred, obviously.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundred_of_Brixton


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2014)

It's a branch of an existing business, which is already established on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It's a branch of an existing business, which is already established on Coldharbour Lane


That's a very boring and sensible reason. Please leave us to our paranoid conspiracy theories


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Because it's part of the Brixton Hundred, obviously.....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundred_of_Brixton


VALIDATION!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 9, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Because it's part of the Brixton Hundred, obviously.....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundred_of_Brixton


I think I live just outside the Brixton Hundred


----------



## boohoo (Apr 9, 2014)

Pre-Brixton, the Brixton Causeway sounds like a rough old spot - lots of muggings and at least one highway man.


----------



## choochi (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> I just think it's hysterical that they feel the need to be 'safe' from the terrifying, white, middle class denizens of Herne Hill. Maybe they want to avoid having their ear chewed off about why organic is best, or local house prices....



We're not all white or middle-class in Herne Hill. Maybe it's me they need protecting from?  Other than that, as you were.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 9, 2014)

Kevs said:


> In boring petty news, our letting agents are still refusing to take their bloody 'let by' sign down outside our house. It's been 8 weeks now.
> .



Counted eight inactive estate agent signs in our street earlier. This weekend, I will take them all down.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 9, 2014)

It has been bought to my attention that the Brixton Railway Station was originally called the Brixton and South Stockwell Station so I think we should rename the thread to the South Stockwell news, rumours and general chat thread.


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> when/where were the thread drinks again?  A Thursday towards the end of May not in the EPT is as far as I got…
> 
> E2A Onket you were 'organising' weren't you?


22nd or 29th May. Not In the EPT because of the quiz.


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> 22nd or 29th May. Not In the EPT because of the quiz.


Were we tentatively agreeing on the effra social if we can get an area?


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> Were we tentatively agreeing on the effra social if we can get an area?


Ah yes!

I'd forgotten that.


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> Ah yes!
> 
> I'd forgotten that.


How are we going to ascertain whether we can get an area


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> How are we going to ascertain whether we can get an area


I spose I'd better contact them or something.


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

It's the 'or something' that is concerning me slightly


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> How are we going to ascertain whether we can get an area



We put you in charge of organising this?


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> We put you in charge of organising this?


No! You didn't!

<<looks panicked>>


----------



## boohoo (Apr 9, 2014)

I vote for MANTER!!!


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

You asked too many questions,  Manter. Too. Many. Questions.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> No! You didn't!
> 
> <<looks panicked>>





boohoo said:


> *I vote for MANTER!!!*



So do i and that's what i meant by my previous post. No offence to Onket who i'm sure can assist.


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I vote for MANTER!!!


For what? Queen of the universe? Because I'm up for that. 

But things'll be different round here, I'll have you know <<stern look>>


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> You asked too many questions,  Manter. Too. Many. Questions.


Are you going to have me shot? Or just beaten?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyway Onket will have probably have double-booked himself whatever date is decided!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> Are you going to have me shot? Or just beaten?


Have you not seen the scary stern look he gives out?


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Anyway Onket will have probably have double-booked himself whatever date is decided!


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> Are you going to have me shot? Or just beaten?


I'm undecided.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Point of reference: a flat cap has been a hipster must-have fashion accessory for many years. Farmers like them too. And old blokes. And Geordie builders.
> "Ahm gannin doon te drink some Toon Broon Ale at me exclusive members club"



that list is by no means exhaustive........


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Have you not seen the scary stern look he gives out?


No. Never met him. And I can do scary and stern with the best of 'em.

Honest


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

Can a mod rename the thread to The Brixton Onket Bashing Thread - April 2014 please?


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

Careful, they will

(Isn't giving yourself an alert cheating?)


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter post: 13055634 said:
			
		

> Careful, they will
> 
> (Isn't giving yourself an alert cheating?)


I don't think it works.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 9, 2014)

It really needs it own thread, so we can drill down on the detail, which pub, a date and is Onket really buying the first round for all who attend?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> I don't think it works.


Orang Utan

ETA: Nope


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It really needs it own thread, so we can drill down on the detail, which pub, a date and is Onket really buying the first round for all who attend?


I was hoping to avoid that.


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

Ha. Serves you right.

E2a That was about the alert not the thread. Now I just look like a mad person mumbling to themselves in the corner


----------



## boohoo (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> Can a mod rename the thread to The Brixton Onket Bashing Thread - April 2014 please?



(((((Onket )))))


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> I was hoping to avoid that.



You did promise me a pint a short while back and i have not forgotten but maybe the others will take pity on you and buy their own drinks. I will even reciprocate and buy you one back if i have any cash.


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You did promise me a pint a short while back and i have not forgotten but maybe the others will take pity on you and buy their own drinks. I will even reciprocate and buy you one back if i have any cash.


Yes, I didn't promise anyone else a pint but I spose that won't stop them from chancing their arm(s).


----------



## boohoo (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket did organise lots of drinks in the past including this one:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/boohooroo/sets/72157616460016616/


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> Yes, I didn't promise anyone else a pint but I spose that won't stop them from chancing their arm(s).


I don't drink pints, you're safe 

But Dexter Deadwood is right. You need to start a thread <<stern look>>


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Onket did organise lots of drinks in the past including this one:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/boohooroo/sets/72157616460016616/



That looks good, over to you Onket , sorry Manter i can go fickle. All of the responsibilty of organising this should rest in the capable hands of Onket


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Onket did organise lots of drinks in the past including this one:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/boohooroo/sets/72157616460016616/


That was ages ago. Must have been as pre smoking ban


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Onket did organise lots of drinks in the past including this one:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/boohooroo/sets/72157616460016616/


Not a bad night. 

7 years ago, eh? I look thin!


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

That lad in the photo with me is in prison now.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> Not a bad night.
> 
> 7 years ago, eh? I look thin!



Another urbanite's photos -

https://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157600050406525/

I'm also looking thin (It was my birthday that night! ) 



Onket said:


> That lad in the photo with me is in prison now.


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

It was the best attended U75 meet at the time wasn't it?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 9, 2014)

Threads on urban were quite jolly back in the old days:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/come-on-everyone-form-more-urban-households.113260/


----------



## boohoo (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> It was the best attended U75 meet at the time wasn't it?


Yes, I think it was - and well done you!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 9, 2014)

Onket And this is why you should lead us into more drinking!


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2014)

It's easier now you can tag people, I think.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, i'm up for meeting a bunch of attractive, erudite strangers; it could be the making or the breaking of me. I'm not sure i have even been invited but that is only a technical matter. I think i may have been tagged earlier in the thread but my memory is hazy and my focus elsewhere recently.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Pre-Brixton, the Brixton Causeway sounds like a rough old spot - lots of muggings and at least one highway man.



I think it's good that the brixton thread continues this tradition.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 9, 2014)

I hate people, but I love beer, so I'll come.


----------



## Onket (Apr 10, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, i'm up for meeting a bunch of attractive, erudite strangers; it could be the making or the breaking of me. I'm not sure i have even been invited but that is only a technical matter. I think i may have been tagged earlier in the thread but my memory is hazy and my focus elsewhere recently.


Everyone is invited. Everyone.

But you were also one of the tagged posters.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 10, 2014)

I have asked the Effra Social for their front room on Thursday, May 22. Failing that, May 29


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I have asked the Effra Social for their front room on Thursday, May 22. Failing that, May 29


Don't ask. DEMAND! Don't they know who we are, etc etc....


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Another urbanite's photos -
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157600050406525/
> 
> I'm also looking thin (It was my birthday that night! )


I actually have no memory of that night at all, but I can see that I was there, so it must have been a most excellent night.


----------



## Manter (Apr 10, 2014)

Look Dexter Deadwood look! leanderman organises stuff at terrifying speed.... I think we should all be fickle and vote for him


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 10, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Onket did organise lots of drinks in the past including this one:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/boohooroo/sets/72157616460016616/


I almost look young in those photos...

Or _younger_, at the very least.

Or perhaps just not quite so old....


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 10, 2014)

I won't be there if only because, from the available evidence, my mental pictures of everyone are much better than the reality.


----------



## Onket (Apr 10, 2014)

I've cut my beard off, if that helps?


----------



## Manter (Apr 10, 2014)

WHAT????


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2014)

Onket said:
			
		

> I've cut my beard off, if that helps?



Me too  

Well, most of it....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> Everyone is invited. Everyone.
> 
> But you were also one of the tagged posters.


but some people are more invited than others


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 10, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, i'm up for meeting a bunch of attractive, erudite strangers;


lower your expectations Dexter


----------



## boohoo (Apr 10, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> I almost look young in those photos...
> 
> Or _younger_, at the very least.
> 
> Or perhaps just not quite so old....


Younger? physically, mentally? probably the same!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've cut my beard off, if that helps?


Were you upsetting too many people in your train journey?  Or was it getting itchy?


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 10, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> I won't be there if only because, from the available evidence, my mental pictures of everyone are much better than the reality.


Harsh, but in my case undeniably fair.


----------



## Onket (Apr 10, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Were you upsetting too many people in your train journey?  Or was it getting itchy?


It's no longer the right season for a beard. It'll be back in November.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> It's no longer the right season for a beard. It'll be back in November.


A good reason!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 10, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> I won't be there if only because, from the available evidence, my mental pictures of everyone are much better than the reality.



Your mental picture:






The reality:


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2014)

I will never *ever* get tired of that picture


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 10, 2014)

Another motorbiker knocked off outside the antiques shop of brixton hill


----------



## leanderman (Apr 10, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Another motorbiker knocked off outside the antiques shop of brixton hill



Last time this happened, it was in a collision with a pedestrian - the pedestrian crossings being at points that suit traffic flow, and not people.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 10, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, i'm up for meeting a bunch of attractive, erudite strangers;



try another website then


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've cut my beard off, if that helps?



you can share mine for the night etc etc


----------



## Sirena (Apr 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> Everyone is invited. Everyone.


I'll come too...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 10, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Threads on urban were quite jolly back in the old days:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/come-on-everyone-form-more-urban-households.113260/



drugs on a tuesday!  what were we thinking!  and how could that be nearly 8 years ago!  fucking hell!


----------



## Onket (Apr 10, 2014)

Ms T said:


> On Full English breakfasts, Primadonna does a good one even though it's Portuguese.





Onket said:


> Excellent call. The bloke in there is really nice and you can have a beer with your breakfast.



Was in there today. Top notch.

And you can buy poppers and fun snaps from the shop opposite (I bought both).


----------



## Rushy (Apr 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> Was in there today. Top notch.



Where is this?

I still rate the Phoenix brekkie. It's not smaller, I don't think, but the price has gone up pretty much in line with house prices, i.e. a lot! They now advertise a cumberland sausage with it, so I had one after years of substituting it for something else. I immediately went back to substituting. A good sausage would really improve things.

I get what people say about the atmosphere having changed but it was full and buzzy when I was in last weekend.

Duck Egg is sadly a bit tastless - and expensive. And the coffee is pap. I ordered a poached duck egg and a poached hen egg together to see if I could tell the difference - but no.
Mind you, I liked the look of their chorizo brekkie special but did not notice it before I had ordered.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> poppers.


----------



## Onket (Apr 10, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Where is this?



Prima Donna is 2 or 3 doors down from the Express Cafe & Nour in the market, on the same side.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2014)

My omelette and chips at the Phoenix was very much smaller in size and very much bigger in price. And I don't want a fucking poncy saucer for my mug of tea.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2014)

Badgers said:


>


better than a stanley edwards effort


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2014)

editor said:


> My omelette and chips at the Phoenix was very much smaller in size and very much bigger in price. And I don't want a fucking poncy saucer for my mug of tea.


Have you tried Cafe Max? Excellent and cheap coffee, small prices, friendly.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 10, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Have you tried Cafe Max? Excellent and cheap coffee, small prices, friendly.



Shhhhhh!  Don't tell everyone ffs


----------



## Rushy (Apr 10, 2014)

editor said:


> My omelette and chips at the Phoenix was very much smaller in size and very much bigger in price. And I don't want a fucking poncy saucer for my mug of tea.


They have never given me a saucer, I don't think - though not sure it would register on my breakfast radar me so perhaps they did and I didn't notice. Maybe they were trying to make you feel special!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 10, 2014)

Really love the basketball court on my estate, started using it again in the past few days. Difficult to get time on it at the moment as i think the kids must be on school holiday. Anyway, i had about fifteen minutes to myself before i was challenged to a one on one by an eight year old. I accepted the challenge and for a few minutes he gave me the run around before tiring. I eventually beat him 5-3.

That's my home court and i don't like to lose on it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Ah, we took a bunch of scrap wood off them for the Makerspace. They're right next door to the station. Used to be the picture framers. Both the proprietors had their Porches parked outside.



Porches are usually outside, dear boy.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Ah, they've added a description of the private members club to their website:
> 
> There's that word "secure" again. Weird.
> 
> I'm not sure I've ever tried an "after dark members only experience." I don't expect I ever will.



I remember when "after dark members only experience" used to mean a fetish club. Oh those were the days. 

Who would want to buy furniture after dark, in a bar?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Ah, they've added a description of the private members club to their website:
> 
> There's that word "secure" again. Weird.
> 
> I'm not sure I've ever tried an "after dark members only experience." I don't expect I ever will.



"Secure" = being edgy and vibrant without having to mix with edgy and vibrant locals.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Ahem. Nothing wrong with beards OR flat caps



...are you sure?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 10, 2014)

Looking at the old newspapers online, Stockwell also had highwaymen issues, street robbery and people waving guns around on the green (dueling) - this is all around 1800. And Newington Butts (elephant and castle) was already making the news with traffic accidents.


----------



## Manter (Apr 10, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Secure" = being edgy and vibrant without having to mix with edgy and vibrant locals.


There are no edgy and vibrant locals... It's Herne Hill!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> ...are you sure?


I have a beard and I like flat caps. Fuck all this judging people for their appearance. It's how they behave in the community that is important


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 10, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I remember when "after dark members only experience" used to mean a fetish club. Oh those were the days.
> 
> Who would want to buy furniture after dark, in a bar?



they do have a "private door" 
could something like this......




be knocked up from some old pallets ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2014)

Someone please install a private door on the street to prevent members from getting to the other private door


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2014)

It's alco-mayhem outside the Barrier Block tonight as the street drinkers are back out in force.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I have a beard and I like flat caps.


Nowt wrong with either.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 10, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> they do have a "private door"
> could something like this......
> 
> 
> ...



Reclaimed pallets would be more appropriate


----------



## Sirena (Apr 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone please install a private door on the street to prevent members from getting to the other private door


----------



## lefteri (Apr 11, 2014)

editor said:


> My omelette and chips at the Phoenix was very much smaller in size and very much bigger in price. And I don't want a fucking poncy saucer for my mug of tea.



best cafe in brixton (well, arguably in brixton) currently has to be fantasia


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2014)

lefteri said:


> best cafe in brixton (well, arguably in brixton) currently has to be fantasia


I'm sure it's lovely, but it's not in Brixton at all - it's in deepest Clapham!


----------



## lefteri (Apr 11, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm sure it's lovely, but it's not in Brixton at all - it's in deepest Clapham!



there's two cafes with the same name I think, one deepest clapham of which I know nothing, one just the wrong side of king's ave to be acre lane - only a stone's throw into clapham surely?


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2014)

lefteri said:


> there's two cafes with the same name I think, one deepest clapham of which I know nothing, one just the wrong side of king's ave to be acre lane - only a stone's throw into clapham surely?


One's at 36 Old Town, London SW4 - deep in Cla'am territory - and the other is on the wrong side of the Grand Union on Clapham Park Road.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 11, 2014)

editor said:


> One's at 36 Old Town, London SW4 - deep in Cla'am territory - and the other is on the wrong side of the Grand Union on Clapham Park Road.


second one

worth a short walk up acre lane - £5 for a full english with real coffee and an orange juice made from oranges behind the counter


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2014)

editor said:


> One's at 36 Old Town, London SW4 - deep in Cla'am territory - and the other is on the wrong side of the Grand Union on Clapham Park Road.


West Brixton.
Well within the Brixton Hundred


----------



## Onket (Apr 11, 2014)

The one on Acre Lane is called Fantasia 2 and I've often wondered if it's worth the walk. It's certainly going to take more than 5 mins. Might try it out next week though.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> There are no edgy and vibrant locals... It's Herne Hill!


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> There are no edgy and vibrant locals... It's Herne Hill!



You mean apart from the people living in the social housing in the area, on Railton Road and Hurst Street in particular, and the recently closed strip of bars and clubs on Norwood Road?  And lots of the BHC tenants? It's still got the 198 Gallery which is responsible for Hustlebucks as well as lots of YOT support work.

HH isn't just what you see at the White People's Sunday Market.

Escape Bar and its subsequent reworkings were Yummy Mummy during the day, but after 11 their clientèle changed a lot - which is why they eventually lost their licenses as they didn't control their door.


----------



## buscador (Apr 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> There are no edgy and vibrant locals... It's Herne Hill!



A particularly unwelcome development is the use of the Regent as a sort of early evening training ground for wannabe edgy and vibrant locals who need to hone their edginess and vibrancy before heading into the wilds of Brixton for the night. Twice recently I have had to tell off grown men for play fighting at the bar - I have not paid nearly four quid for my pint only to be drenched in it by idiots sans manners.


----------



## Manter (Apr 11, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> You mean apart from the people living in the social housing in the area, on Railton Road and Hurst Street in particular, and the recently closed strip of bars and clubs on Norwood Road?  And lots of the BHC tenants? It's still got the 198 Gallery which is responsible for Hustlebucks as well as lots of YOT support work.
> 
> HH isn't just what you see at the White People's Sunday Market.
> 
> Escape Bar and its subsequent reworkings were Yummy Mummy during the day, but after 11 their clientèle changed a lot - which is why they eventually lost their licenses as they didn't control their door.


I was making a joke aimed at a couple of people on here that live in Herne Hill.


----------



## buscador (Apr 11, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> You mean apart from the people living in the social housing in the area, on Railton Road and Hurst Street in particular, and the recently closed strip of bars and clubs on Norwood Road?  And lots of the BHC tenants? It's still got the 198 Gallery which is responsible for Hustlebucks as well as lots of YOT support work.
> 
> HH isn't just what you see at the White People's Sunday Market.
> 
> Escape Bar and its subsequent reworkings were Yummy Mummy during the day, but after 11 their clientèle changed a lot - which is why they eventually lost their licenses as they didn't control their door.



Little bit defensive there and rather an assumption about people who live in social housing!


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 11, 2014)

Sorry! I've been drinking too much coffee and arguing with plumbers this morning...


----------



## buscador (Apr 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> I was making a joke aimed at a couple of people on here that live in Herne Hill.



You were obviously so intimidated by our edginess and vibrancy that you ran away* from us the other day. 

*Obviously you didn't, as you have never met us and didn't know we were there.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 11, 2014)

Haha, sorry I didn't see you there that afternoon, but then I was with the 'other' lot with their clouds of e-cigs, funny hats and tattoos.


----------



## Manter (Apr 11, 2014)

buscador said:


> You were obviously so intimidated by our edginess and vibrancy that you ran away* from us the other day.
> 
> *Obviously you didn't, as you have never met us and didn't know we were there.


What do you mean?! It was me adding some edginess, condescending to come over from South Brixton*. You must have chased me away with your strict door policies and members clubs...

*as Lambeth seem to have rather dubiously renamed Tulse Hill


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> What do you mean?! It was me adding some edginess, condescending to come over from South Brixton*. You must have chased me away with your strict door policies and members clubs...
> 
> *as Lambeth seem to have rather dubiously renamed Tulse Hill


Has it really? They have finally responded to my many phone calls and letters then. Result!


----------



## Rushy (Apr 11, 2014)

Is Brixton Radar still working?


----------



## Onket (Apr 11, 2014)

buscador said:


> A particularly unwelcome development is the use of the Regent as a sort of early evening training ground for wannabe edgy and vibrant locals who need to hone their edginess and vibrancy before heading into the wilds of Brixton for the night. Twice recently I have had to tell off grown men for play fighting at the bar - I have not paid nearly four quid for my pint only to be drenched in it by idiots sans manners.


I hope you used the phrase 'grown men' at some point during the telling off!


----------



## buscador (Apr 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> I hope you used the phrase 'grown men' at some point during the telling off!



Of course!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> What do you mean?! It was me adding some edginess, condescending to come over from South Brixton*. You must have chased me away with your strict door policies and members clubs...
> 
> *as Lambeth seem to have rather dubiously renamed Tulse Hill



The council offices on Tulse Hill estate are called "South Brixton", at least they have been for as long as I've lived here.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 11, 2014)

on maps it's labelled 'foothills of crystal mountain' just north of the blank area with a dotted line with 'beyond here be monsters' written along it


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2014)

Got my hair cut at The Barber Of Seville today - i like that place - they know what to do with my weird hair, they're not intimidating like a lot of hairdressers can be and they're not trendy wankers. Not bad fir prices either.
Then I went along to support the strikers at the Ritzy. 
Lots of horns tooting in solidarity.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Got my hair cut at The Barber Of Seville today - i like that place - they know what to do with my weird hair, they're not intimidating like a lot of hairdressers can be and they're not trendy wankers. Not bad fir prices either.
> Then I went along to support the strikers at the Ritzy.
> Lots of horns tooting in solidarity.


Or tooting at your weird hair.
Had mine cut today at Haircut Sir?
£6


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Or tooting at your weird hair.
> Had mine cut today at Haircut Sir?
> £6


Is it a proper hairdresser or just an old guy with clippers? The latter always seem to cut my hair all wrong, even though they're cheap.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 11, 2014)

Old guy, Andy, is gone apart from occasional appearance when be's bored . Run by his son and daughter now. I think they're good. They seem to look after all sorts of styles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Old guy, Andy, is gone apart from occasional appearance when be's bored . Run by his son and daughter now. I think they're good. They seem to look after all sorts of styles.


Where is it? I have only encountered two decent barbers in my own part of town. One is a vile chauvinist and the other is one of those production line barbers that only really do clipper cuts.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 11, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Or tooting at your weird hair.
> Had mine cut today at Haircut Sir?
> £6



I pay a fiver there - a fringe benefit of male pattern baldness.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Where is it? I have only encountered two decent barbers in my own part of town. One is a vile chauvinist and the other is one of those production line barbers that only really do clipper cuts.


Corner of brixton water lane and Tulse Hill. Opp Sainsburys. The guy is always changing his own style so he's definitely into the job!


----------



## Onket (Apr 11, 2014)

I've been to Haircut Sir? a few times and they get my vote.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've been to Haircut Sir? a few times and they get my vote.


And it wins best name. Joint equal with Mr Cheap Potatoes on Acre Lane.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 11, 2014)

glad to see the Ritzy staff demonstrating today, really sorry I couldn't get off the bus and show my support. The board said sorry the Ritzy is closed today. (can any post a pic - I can't do that)

Hope they win - otherwise I'll have to cancel my membership.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 11, 2014)

White People's Sunday Market?


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it a proper hairdresser or just an old guy with clippers? The latter always seem to cut my hair all wrong, even though they're cheap.


Haircut Sir is a chilled place for a scarecut. They're both superbly dexterous, very talented. £5 is too cheap for what you get.


----------



## Smick (Apr 11, 2014)

wurlycurly said:


> Haircut Sir is a chilled place for a scarecut. They're both superbly dexterous, very talented. £5 is too cheap for what you get.


 
Really nice people too. Good chat, cheap haircut. I think they specialise in rockabilly styles but they can make sense of my curly bap.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 11, 2014)

wurlycurly said:


> Haircut Sir is a chilled place for a scarecut. They're both superbly *dexterous*, very talented. £5 is too cheap for what you get.



I wonder if they could give me a head start on a mohawk, i can never get it right and end up with a basic although not unattractive clipper cut.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Got my hair cut at The Barber Of Seville today - i like that place - they know what to do with my weird hair, they're not intimidating like a lot of hairdressers can be and they're not trendy wankers. Not bad fir prices either.
> Then I went along to support the strikers at the Ritzy.
> Lots of horns tooting in solidarity.



including mine!


----------



## oryx (Apr 11, 2014)

Rushy said:


> And it wins best name. Joint equal with Mr Cheap Potatoes on Acre Lane.



Is Mr Cheap Potatoes still there? Thought it went years ago. I only ask because back in the far-off day there was a Mr Cheap Potatoes on Lavender Hill when I used to live round there, and I'm sure it had become an upmarket florist by about 1990!!!


----------



## Rushy (Apr 11, 2014)

oryx said:


> Is Mr Cheap Potatoes still there? Thought it went years ago. I only ask because back in the far-off day there was a Mr Cheap Potatoes on Lavender Hill when I used to live round there, and I'm sure it had become an upmarket florist by about 1990!!!


Sadly long gone...


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 11, 2014)

Wasn't it either Mr Cheap Potatoe or Mr Cheap Potatos?  I'm sure it was spelled wrong.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 11, 2014)

Quite possibly.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Got my hair cut at The Barber Of Seville today - i like that place - they know what to do with my weird hair, they're not intimidating like a lot of hairdressers can be and they're not trendy wankers. Not bad fir prices either.



Really? They are far more expensive than most places in town.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2014)

Rushy said:
			
		

> Had mine cut today at Haircut Sir?
> £6



Yup. The Barber Of Seville is £12 for a dry hair cut and £5 for a beard trim


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Really? They are far more expensive than most places in town.


And they charge you extra if you have long hair!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2014)

BoxRoom said:
			
		

> And they charge you extra if you have long hair!!



Never go there for a back, sack and crack


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Never go there for a back, sack and crack


Ta!

But it sounds... tempting


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2014)

BoxRoom said:
			
		

> But it sounds... tempting



Temptation eh? Watch it being done on YouTube then come back to us.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 11, 2014)

It's easier to do it yourself apart from the back bit


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> It's easier to do it yourself apart from the back bit



Film it and show us


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 11, 2014)

I am of the opinion that I may forget this come the morrow.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Film it and show us



I'm shy lol.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2014)

BoxRoom said:
			
		

> I am of the opinion that I may forget this come the morrow.



We will remind you  




			
				Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> I'm shy lol.



I can tell from the naked thread


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I can tell from the naked thread



Now everyone is going to be looking at my bike stand


----------



## Rushy (Apr 12, 2014)

Things I did not need to know.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Things I did not need to know.



You haven't lived until you have posted on that thread.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> You haven't lived until you have posted on that thread.



You had not lived till we sweated in court


----------



## Rushy (Apr 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You haven't lived until you have posted on that thread.


I clearly have not lived.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I clearly have not lived.



I double dare you.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> I double dare you.



Double fault


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Double fault



You were better when you were up my end.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 12, 2014)

Good God. This is not what I expected from these threads.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> You were better when you were up my end.



They were your balls man...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Good God. This is not what I expected from these threads.



You should have seen us on court, the only one who was looking the part was leanderman his strokes were professional but i could also see the remnants of a tasty backhand from Badgers


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

I've had too much to drink again


----------



## Rushy (Apr 12, 2014)

I had been intending to arrange a rematch, but on second thoughts...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> You should have seen us on court, the only one who was looking the part was leanderman his strokes were professional but i could also see the remnants of a tasty backhand from Badgers



leanderman had the tightest shorts


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> leanderman had the tightest shorts



I didn't notice but i suspected his balls towards me were tender as he knew i was a novice.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 12, 2014)

Haircut Sir used to be shocking when Hendo went there many moons ago. Has it improved?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I had been intending to arrange a rematch, but on second thoughts...


Given that you were absent from the first encounter a reasonable person could pull you up on the use of the word rematch but i will leave that to others.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I didn't notice but i suspected his balls towards me were tender as he knew i was a novice.



We must play again: it's warmer.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 12, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Wasn't it either Mr Cheap Potatoe or Mr Cheap Potatos?  I'm sure it was spelled wrong.



My memory is that it was Mr Cheap Potatoe's.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Yup. The Barber Of Seville is £12 for a dry hair cut and £5 for a beard trim


Seems reasonable to me


----------



## T & P (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, based on those prices I guess the gentrification and Claphamisation of Brixton is not quite yet complete. I haven't checked their prices recently, but _years _ago the various hairdressers around Clapham Common were charging around £20 for a hair cut- safe to say they'll be at least £25 now. And in Chelsea, a run-of-the-mill hairdresser charges £28.95 for a gents haircut- don't even ask about 'designer' hair saloons.

ETA: Just remember a friend who enquired at a hairdresser in Herne Hill and was told it'd be 30 fucking quid.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> Well, based on those prices I guess the gentrification and Claphamisation of Brixton is not quite yet complete. I haven't checked their prices recently, but _years _ago the various hairdressers around Clapham Common were charging around £20 for a hair cut- safe to say they'll be at least £25 now. And in Chelsea, a run-of-the-mill hairdresser charges £28.95 for a gents haircut- don't even ask about 'designer' hair saloons.
> 
> ETA: Just remember a friend who enquired at a hairdresser in Herne Hill and was told it'd be 30 fucking quid.



I would estimate there are 3 or 4 barbers between Clapham North and Clapham Common where you can get a haircut for £10-12. the posh ones right on the edge of the Common are a different matter, I recall being shocked by yummy mummies bragging their sprogs were clients of the junior branch of Willy Smarts, whatever it was called, at some astronomical cost, the pudding bowl and hand operated clippers were good enough for me.....tbh you could not tell the difference.


----------



## T & P (Apr 12, 2014)

In one of the posh ones they offer you beer (though I'm sure they must charge for it). It is rather weird to see several blokes sitting having their hair cut whilst drinking bottles of Kronenbourg.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> In one of the posh ones they offer you beer (though I'm sure they must charge for it). It is rather weird to see several blokes sitting having their hair cut whilst drinking bottles of Kronenbourg.


before I bought my clippers I used to go to a bloke in kennington just by the white bear, he would skiffle my nut once a week for £12 a month. the difference was he would be drinking beer as he clipped ....and lunchtimes for one hour he closed and went to the pub.


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 12, 2014)

Just a heads up, if you need to poo, don't use the Morley's mens toilets. I made that mistake, not realising it was blocked.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 12, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Just a heads up, if you need to poo, don't use the Morley's mens toilets. I made that mistake, not realising it was blocked.


thanks


----------



## teuchter (Apr 12, 2014)

Went to the Brindisa cheese-on-toast emporium last night (not my choice of venue I have to stress). 6/10. Still hungry afterwards. Fuller report in due course.


----------



## T & P (Apr 12, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Just a heads up, if you need to poo, don't use the Morley's mens toilets. I made that mistake, not realising it was blocked.


I'll just do an upper decker then.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 12, 2014)

So The Trinity now needs door staff on a weekend to handle the crowds


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2014)

No. Really? I fear the Albert is going to end up with door staff sooner or later but I really don't like pubs with security lurking by the door.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 12, 2014)

I think it's bound to happen at some point unfortunately   We popped into the Grosvenor last night and they had door staff as well.  I can't think of many pubs that don't have them at the weekend now.  Albert, Beehive and possibly the Craft Beer place and Kaff?


----------



## ash (Apr 12, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I think it's bound to happen at some point unfortunately   We popped into the Grosvenor last night and they had door staff as well.  I can't think of many pubs that don't have them at the weekend now.  Albert, Beehive and possibly the Craft Beer place and Kaff?


and SW9


----------



## boohoo (Apr 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I would estimate there are 3 or 4 barbers between Clapham North and Clapham Common where you can get a haircut for £10-12. the posh ones right on the edge of the Common are a different matter, I recall being shocked by yummy mummies bragging their sprogs were clients of the junior branch of Willy Smarts, whatever it was called, at some astronomical cost, the pudding bowl and hand operated clippers were good enough for me.....tbh you could not tell the difference.



I'm not gonna pay through the nose for my daughter to get her hair cut however I will not subject my daughter to a pudding basin haircut. I got called mushroom head cos of my hair cut til my mum let me grow it when i was 11. See on this thread.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 12, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I think it's bound to happen at some point unfortunately   We popped into the Grosvenor last night and they had door staff as well.  I can't think of many pubs that don't have them at the weekend now.  Albert, Beehive and possibly the Craft Beer place and Kaff?


The Effra Hall Tavern


----------



## Rushy (Apr 12, 2014)

The High Street is heavy on the preachers today. There is one particularly shouty one. And the Dianetics crowd are outside Sainsbury's.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> The High Street is heavy on the preachers today. There is one particularly shouty one. And the Dianetics crowd are outside Sainsbury's.


the junior christians were limbering up outside the dalston shopping centre as i passed by 45 minutes ago.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2014)

What's all the writing chalked on the floor by the Scientolonutters about? I took a quick pic as I sped by and it's going on about cigarette butts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've had too much to drink again


i think it was nietzsche who said that if a man has character he has a typical experience which recurs time and again.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2014)

Kaff has a doorman on weekends too. The Albert is the only bar left on the Brixton end of Coldharbour Lane without door staff  on weekends now.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i think it was nietzsche who said that if a man has character he has a typical experience which recurs time and again.



He also said;
“My genius is in my nostrils.” 
― Friedrich Nietzsche, _Index_


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 12, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I'm not gonna pay through the nose for my daughter to get her hair cut however I will not subject my daughter to a pudding basin haircut. I got called mushroom head cos of my hair cut til my mum let me grow it when i was 11. See on this thread.



Sorry to hear that but we used a big bowl and called it an asymmetric bob


----------



## ffsear (Apr 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Not yet, but how does that work?




Live tracking and results page now up

http://results-2014.virginmoneylondonmarathon.com/2014/


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 12, 2014)

There's some great rock and roll coming from the band soundchecking at the Hootenany's.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

After Arsenal took a giant leap forward to the FA Cup final i felt it was important to have fifteen minutes on the basketball court, thus ameliorating the weight gaining effects of alcohol. Not for the first time in my life, i was struck by the beauty of the moon.

I call this one; "Almost full moon over Brixton basketball court."


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Sorry to hear that but we used a big bowl and called it an asymmetric bob



There ought to be an evil cartoon character called Asymmetric Bob.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> After Arsenal took a giant leap forward to the FA Cup final i felt it was important to have fifteen minutes on the basketball court, thus ameliorating the weight gaining effects of alcohol. Not for the first time in my life, i was struck by the beauty of the moon.
> 
> I call this one; "Almost full moon over Brixton basketball court."
> 
> View attachment 52077



the coming full moon is going to be ( a bit) pink apparently....... http://www.snopes.com/science/astronomy/pinkmoon.asp


----------



## Smick (Apr 12, 2014)

editor said:


> No. Really? I fear the Albert is going to end up with door staff sooner or later but I really don't like pubs with security lurking by the door.


 
I thought it was a condition of insurance of some places and they don't have a choice.

I don't like it either, and always brace myself for refused entry as I approach.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the coming full moon is going to be ( a bit) pink apparently....... http://www.snopes.com/science/astronomy/pinkmoon.asp



Pink Moon is also an album by Nick Drake, i will attempt to incorporate every track title in the correct order (which i will highlight in bold) in the following body of text;

I first became aware of the phenomenon of a *Pink Moon *by being avid reader of this thread. Brixton is the *Place to Be* for me. Brixton *Road *is always so lively. *Which Will* always be the case, the tooting of *Horns, *the hustle and bustle are just things *Behind The Sun. *I *Know *there are property *Parasites *looking for a *Free Ride. *The *Harvest Breed *they let loose is reminiscent of the dread i once felt that only came *From The Morning*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_Moon#Track_listing


----------



## T & P (Apr 13, 2014)

It's annoying how the Moon (and other celestial bodies) never look as big and impressive on a photograph as they do to the naked eye when the image is taken.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a really rubbish pic taken on my phone as I walked home. I call it 'Moon over the Barrier Block' although it may as well be 'A few lights and a bigger light in a grainy, smudgy picture.'


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's a really rubbish pic taken on my phone as I walked home. I call it 'Moon over the Barrier Block' although it may as well be 'A few lights and a bigger light in a grainy, smudgy picture.'
> 
> View attachment 52104



My moon looks a bit wanky, oval mishaped but kind, yours looks threatening, focused, more beautiful even though it has a moustache.


----------



## gabi (Apr 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> After Arsenal took a giant leap forward to the FA Cup final i felt it was important to have fifteen minutes on the basketball court, thus ameliorating the weight gaining effects of alcohol. Not for the first time in my life, i was struck by the beauty of the moon.
> 
> I call this one; "Almost full moon over Brixton basketball court."
> 
> View attachment 52077



That's lovely. Homesick. I saw the same moon over Hong Kong a few hours earlier but I know where I'd rather be viewing it from.

I'm up for some basketball when I return to brixton btw. Gonna go play some now but nothing like brockwell park.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 13, 2014)

gabi said:


> That's lovely. Homesick. I saw the same moon over Hong Kong a few hours earlier but I know where I'd rather be viewing it from.
> 
> *I'm up for some basketball when I return to brixton btw.* Gonna go play some now but nothing like brockwell park.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 13, 2014)

meet brixtons champagne entrepreneur...........(he's on  page 4 below )

http://html5.pagesuite-professional.co.uk/default.aspx?pubname=Lambeth Weekender&pubid=b40ba9fe-3b76-4ae5-9b93-27185af5b59e

no shrinking violet, he's on " made in Brixton" too....

https://mobile.twitter.com/Lasseaux


----------



## Manter (Apr 13, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> meet brixtons champagne entrepreneur...........( see page 4)
> 
> http://html5.pagesuite-professional.co.uk/default.aspx?pubname=Lambeth Weekender&pubid=b40ba9fe-3b76-4ae5-9b93-27185af5b59e
> 
> ...


Crispy the business name is the name on that application you and I were discussing last week- on that modern house


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 13, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> meet brixtons champagne entrepreneur...........(he's on  page 4 below )
> 
> http://html5.pagesuite-professional.co.uk/default.aspx?pubname=Lambeth Weekender&pubid=b40ba9fe-3b76-4ae5-9b93-27185af5b59e
> 
> ...


when people release online magazines using tools like that it reminds of early 90s attempts at online shopping, where websites made little make believe shopping malls you could go into to find shops.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Crispy the business name is the name on that application you and I were discussing last week- on that modern house


interesting the "Made in Brixton" concept is the brainchild of production company with the french name_ toujour......... _surely just a coincidence


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 14, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I think it's bound to happen at some point unfortunately   We popped into the Grosvenor last night and they had door staff as well.  I can't think of many pubs that don't have them at the weekend now.  Albert, Beehive and possibly the Craft Beer place and Kaff?


the door staff is a licence stipulation at the grosvenor, we go for the non invasive type, we had to send back an idiot once who'd turned up with handcuffs, billy club and all sorts of stupidity; probably watched too many starsky and hutch when young.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 14, 2014)

So I've just discovered that our side gate will no longer open because the council redid the pavement a few weeks ago (while we were on holiday) and it's higher than it was.  The roofing guy who's here (hence why I needed to open the gate) reckons the council will have to fix our gate.  Anyone know if that's the case?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 14, 2014)

Ms T said:


> So I've just discovered that our side gate will no longer open because the council redid the pavement a few weeks ago (while we were on holiday) and it's higher than it was.  The roofing guy who's here (hence why I needed to open the gate) reckons the council will have to fix our gate.  Anyone know if that's the case?


I don't know. You don't say how it is stopping the gate but sounds like maybe your gate used to open over the pavement, which they are not usually supposed to do. Gates should open over your own property. If it has been like that for ages you may have established a right of some sort. Proving it may be a pain. In any case, I'd be very cautious about inviting council contractors fix anything on my home!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I don't know. You don't say how it is stopping the gate but sounds like maybe your gate used to open over the pavement, which they are not usually supposed to do. Gates should open over your own property. If it has been like that for ages you may have established a right of some sort. Proving it may be a pain. In any case, I'd be very cautious about inviting council contractors fix anything on my home!



Yes, it opened outwards over the pavement.  It was like that when we bought the house more than ten years ago.  I have no faith in the council so will probably just get someone to cut a bit off the bottom (it's a wooden gate).


----------



## Onket (Apr 14, 2014)

That might be the best option, tbf.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2014)

This is worth a visit. Really good artwork. 













On until Friday: American History X art exhibition by Ben Turnbull, Brixton East


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2014)

lefteri said:


> on maps it's labelled 'foothills of crystal mountain' just north of the blank area with a dotted line with 'beyond here be monsters' written along it



TBF they only used to say "beyond here be monsters" because Julian Cope lived there.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Old guy, Andy, is gone apart from occasional appearance when be's bored . Run by his son and daughter now. I think they're good. They seem to look after all sorts of styles.



Andy didn't hold with new-fangled ideas such as there being hairstyles that *weren't* a flat-top.


----------



## Sirena (Apr 14, 2014)

Ms T said:


> So I've just discovered that our side gate will no longer open because the council redid the pavement a few weeks ago (while we were on holiday) and it's higher than it was.  The roofing guy who's here (hence why I needed to open the gate) reckons the council will have to fix our gate.  Anyone know if that's the case?


It might be fixable in just a couple of minutes with a rasp....  Just going for the easiest options.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 14, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Andy didn't hold with new-fangled ideas such as there being hairstyles that *weren't* a flat-top.



I remember going to a barbers with long hair in 1990 or so and asking for a crew cut - the guy didn't know what that was and had to ask his colleague who replied "it's a cross between a skinhead and a flat top" - which were the only two haircuts on the menu I think


----------



## Onket (Apr 14, 2014)

Are people up for a drink or two on the 22nd May, then? 

If so, I'll 'make an announcement' tomorrow.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 14, 2014)

yep - up for it.


----------



## Sirena (Apr 14, 2014)

cool if you'll have me....


----------



## Manter (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes


----------



## thatguyhex (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, it's a marvellous night for a moondance.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 15, 2014)

Where can I get visitor parking permits in Lambeth, is there an office where I can go in and just buy them?


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 15, 2014)

Foxton's negotiator speeeeding down Railton Road this morning; which is a terrible street since the traffic calming measures. 

If you're going to speed, doing it in a branded mini isn't the brightest thing is it? 

But yes, beautiful moon and Mars (?) above it last night.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 15, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Where can I get visitor parking permits in Lambeth, is there an office where I can go in and just buy them?



Yep.  The customer service centre by Olive Morris House on Brixton Hill.  Bear in mind you need ID to prove your address etc etc.

If you're not in a hurry to get them you can now do it online.  However, I made that mistake and had to go and buy some anyway cos they didn't turn up in time (after a week!)

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/parking-transport-and-streets/parking/apply-for-a-visitor-parking-permit


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 15, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Yep.  The customer service centre by Olive Morris House on Brixton Hill.  Bear in mind you need ID to prove your address etc etc.
> 
> If you're not in a hurry to get them you can now do it online.  However, I made that mistake and had to go and buy some anyway cos they didn't turn up in time (after a week!)
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/parking-transport-and-streets/parking/apply-for-a-visitor-parking-permit


Yeah, I need them before that. Does anyone know the opening hours?


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 15, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Foxton's negotiator speeeeding down Railton Road this morning; which is a terrible street since the traffic calming measures.
> 
> If you're going to speed, doing it in a branded mini isn't the brightest thing is it?
> 
> .



Have you reported it ?

If there's any good reason to grass, Foxtons is it.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 15, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah, I need them before that. Does anyone know the opening hours?



http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/places/brixton-customer-centre-olive-morris-house

Take a book.  I was waiting for an hour last time I went.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 15, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah, I need them before that. Does anyone know the opening hours?


Book an appointment on the phone. Saves you waiting for ages.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 15, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Book an appointment on the phone. Saves you waiting for ages.



You can't for parking permits now as they're trying to get you to do it online.  However you can turn up and wait.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 15, 2014)

colacubes said:


> You can't for parking permits now as they're trying to get you to do it online.  However you can turn up and wait.


Whaaaat?!
Was planning on doing this today. Shit balls.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 15, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Whaaaat?!
> Was planning on doing this today. Shit balls.



Yep - it says on the link I posted above.  But you can turn up and wait and hope!


----------



## leanderman (Apr 15, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Yep - it says on the link I posted above.  But you can turn up and wait and hope!



About a half hour wait last week


----------



## colacubes (Apr 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> About a half hour wait last week



tbh it's luck of the draw.  I've been there a couple of times in the past couple of months and had waits of 10 minutes and well over an hour at either extreme


----------



## prunus (Apr 15, 2014)

colacubes said:


> tbh it's luck of the draw.  I've been there a couple of times in the past couple of months and had waits of 10 minutes and well over an hour at either extreme


Entire empires have risen and fallen into forgotten dust in the time I've spent waiting in that place. 

Good luck.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 15, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Have you reported it ?
> 
> If there's any good reason to grass, Foxtons is it.


Roadsafe? Not yet - but should do - couldn't find a twitter feed as I assume it would be filled with Anti Fat Tie Bile.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 15, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Yep - it says on the link I posted above.  But you can turn up and wait and hope!


Brilliant. The address I need the permits for is not on their database. "Let us know and someone will get back to you in 7 days".


----------



## leanderman (Apr 15, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Brilliant. The address I need the permits for is not on their database. "Let us know and someone will get back to you in 7 days".



Yes. Also not able to buy online.


----------



## Manter (Apr 15, 2014)

I have been trying to get veolia to deliver recycling sacks since January- out of stock in the library, filled in webform three times, no sacks. 

So I stuck in a formal complaint. 

I now have seven rolls


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2014)

There was an interesting project going on at the (ahem) 'Impact Hub' on Saturday.












Creative food sharing project aims to help Lambeth’s poorest residents


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm getting reports that the moon has turned red over New York. In a few hours we will get visual confirmation over Brixton. Unfortunately i will not be here to see it as i will be in Whitstable for the rest of the week, a much deserved holiday. If they have the internet there i will post my moonshot.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> I have been trying to get veolia to deliver recycling sacks since January- out of stock in the library, filled in webform three times, no sacks.
> 
> So I stuck in a formal complaint.
> 
> I now have seven rolls


through your front window...


----------



## Rushy (Apr 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm getting reports that the moon has turned red over New York. In a few hours we will get visual confirmation over Brixton. Unfortunately i will not be here to see it as i will be in Whitstable for the rest of the week, a much deserved holiday. If they have the internet there i will post my moonshot.


I have seen your moonshot on another thread and I am still recovering from the shock.


----------



## T & P (Apr 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> I have been trying to get veolia to deliver recycling sacks since January- out of stock in the library, filled in webform three times, no sacks.
> 
> So I stuck in a formal complaint.
> 
> I now have seven rolls


I requested a roll of recycling sacks through the official Lambeth Council website, and they delivered it within 3 or 4 days. Not bad.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm getting reports that the moon has turned red over New York. In a few hours we will get visual confirmation over Brixton. Unfortunately i will not be here to see it as i will be in Whitstable for the rest of the week, a much deserved holiday. If they have the internet there i will post my moonshot.



http://www.iflscience.com/space/total-lunar-eclipse-tetrad-begins-april-15


----------



## Onket (Apr 15, 2014)

I have heard that the parking tickets issued on private property (council estates, for example) are pretty much legally unenforceable? Clamping and/or towing is illegal and for the ticket to be enforced it has to be proven that a 'contract' has been broken. There may be some possible risk for council tenants and leaseholders parking on their own estate without a valid permit but it will depend on the wording of their tenancy agreement or lease.

I'm not 100% on this so has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm getting reports that the moon has turned red over New York. In a few hours we will get visual confirmation over Brixton. Unfortunately i will not be here to see it as i will be in Whitstable for the rest of the week, a much deserved holiday. If they have the internet there i will post my moonshot.



It won't really be visible in the UK unfortunately, as it occurs just after the moon has set. May be possible to see the very first stages of it as the moon disappears below the horizon around 6am though.

http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/uk/london


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm getting reports that the moon has turned red over New York. In a few hours we will get visual confirmation over Brixton. Unfortunately i will not be here to see it as i will be in Whitstable for the rest of the week, a much deserved holiday. If they have the internet there i will post my moonshot.


Enjoy your break Dexter!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Enjoy your break Dexter!



I have arrived in wonderful Whitstable. Friends did not leave me WiFi password so i cracked it, they always offer me this puny challenge. Their Internet works  so i can watch the football this evening. That's the most important thing sorted now i can go exploring.



teuchter said:


> It won't really be visible in the UK unfortunately, as it occurs just after the moon has set. May be possible to see the very first stages of it as the moon disappears below the horizon around 6am though.
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/uk/london




Disappointed we not be able to see the Red Moon.

Hope you are all having a wonderful time in Brixton. Wish you were here.

There are some good articles about Whitstable here;
http://www.urban75.org/blog/whitstable-photos-shops-pubs-and-high-street-views/
http://www.urban75.org/blog/beach-scenes-and-harbour-views-of-whitstable-kent/


----------



## Onket (Apr 15, 2014)

Right then, thanks to some sterling work by leanderman, I can now proudly announce that the next 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social.

Rushy Manter leanderman snowy_again el-ahrairah teuchter quimcunx boohoo editor colacubes Dexter Deadwood Monkeygrinder's Organ spanglechick Winot Chilavert Gramsci ringo cuppa tee pissflaps Crispy Agent Sparrow Ms T Greebo ViolentPanda gaijingirl thatguyhex clandestino Moggy Brixton Hatter kittyP Sirena Badgers SarfLondoner EastEnder trabuquera friendofdorothy Smick little_legs buscador Effrasurfer CH1 Ms Ordinary Belushi zenie shygirl DietCokeGirl se5 ash peterkro AKA pseudonym wemakeyousoundb T & P Minnie_the_Minx Minnie the Minx poptyping treefrog story fogbat marty21 Scutta ffsear gabi TruXta Orang Utan fishfinger Kevs Pickman's model Nedrop Dan U sparkybird Peanut Monkey BoxRoom Miss-Shelf mxh DJWrongspeed han simonSW2 uk benzo fortyplus r0bb0 aussw9 kalibuzz oryx Fingers madolesance happyshopper shifting gears TopCat classicdish kikiscrumbles blameless77 SpamMisery Jangleballix ChrisSouth xsunnysuex domestos alfajobrob DaveCinzano technical ibilly99 dbs1fan nagapie


----------



## Manter (Apr 15, 2014)

Yay! Top organisation leanderman and Onket


----------



## Manter (Apr 15, 2014)

Rushy said:


> through your front window...


I have come home from the shops to another two rolls. They may not stop until the house is buried in them....


----------



## leanderman (Apr 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> I have come home from the shops to another two rolls. They may not stop until the house is buried in them....



My stockpile of 'retro' orange bags is almost exhausted. Don't like the new ones


----------



## Manter (Apr 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> My stockpile of 'retro' orange bags is almost exhausted. Don't like the new ones


I don't have an opinion on them. I feel inadequate now


----------



## boohoo (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow - takes two men to organise one pub outing


----------



## Manter (Apr 15, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Wow - takes two men to organise one pub outing


We need to encourage them, lots of positive praise and reinforcement to build their skills and confidence


----------



## Onket (Apr 15, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Wow- takes two men to organise one pub outing


You will note that we've not selected a pub that hasn't even opened for business yet, though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 15, 2014)

It's in the diary.  Does it work when you tag that many people?  I didn't get a notification and I seem to remember the same thing happening before and someone saying it was something to do with only being able to tag a certain number or something? I may be wrong.


----------



## Manter (Apr 15, 2014)

Onket said:


> You will note that we've not selected a pub that hasn't even opened for business yet, though.


Ooh, touché


----------



## Onket (Apr 15, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It's in the diary.  Does it work when you tag that many people?  I didn't get a notification and I seem to remember the same thing happening before and someone saying it was something to do with only being able to tag a certain number or something? I may be wrong.


No idea. I know in the olden days you couldn't PM more than 5 people at once to guard against spam.

Maybe editor or FridgeMagnet can advise?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 15, 2014)

Onket said:


> You will note that we've not selected a pub that hasn't even opened for business yet, though.



i listened to the voice of the people. They suggested an unopened pub - not my fault. 

Anyway, I am the nagging voice behind the south-east London drinks and we have been to Sydenham, Anerley, Gypsy Hill and Crown Point so far....  probably the only regular urban outing asides from Offline at the mo.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It's in the diary.  Does it work when you tag that many people?  *I didn't get a notification* and I seem to remember the same thing happening before and someone saying it was something to do with only being able to tag a certain number or something? I may be wrong.



I didn't get a notification either, other than an email alert for the thread (which i set up before my departure to the seaside to keep abreast of Brixton news and see if people were talking about me) which combined with using a voice notifier app on my phone, (i had taken the headphones off as they are not as in the ear as they claim to be), alerted the entire Peter Cushing Wetherspoons pub.

I was waiting for the official announcement before announcing my attendance at such a grand event. If everyone turns up i can see the place will be ramm. This could pose logistical problems for the two masters of the universe. No seriously, it is actually had work organising a piss up in a brewery not that i have actually ever done it.

 to Onket and leanderman

ETA - When that Fishco thing was doing the rounds lots of people got spammed, sorry notified in batches.


----------



## Onket (Apr 15, 2014)

You'd fucking better be there, Dexter Deadwood.


----------



## Onket (Apr 15, 2014)

And the rest of you.   etc


----------



## Ms T (Apr 15, 2014)

22 May works for me!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

Onket said:


> You'd fucking better be there, Dexter Deadwood.



I'm nailed on. This is my first adult holiday  yeah i left it late but there are reasons for that. Why would i not want to meet a bunch of unruly strangers all in one go? Life is for the living. Now come on the Arsenal!


----------



## Onket (Apr 15, 2014)

A


Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm nailed on. This is my first adult holiday  yeah i left it late but there are reasons for that. Why would i not want to meet a bunch of unruly strangers all in one go? Life is for the living. Now come on the Arsenal!


Arsenal?

I wholeheartedly retract my previous statements.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 15, 2014)

Onket - why don't you create a separate thread?


----------



## Onket (Apr 15, 2014)

Actually bollocks, ignore that. Support who you want and we will discuss this when I seeyou.   x


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Onket - why don't you create a separate thread?



Well, that's a loaded question


----------



## boohoo (Apr 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, that's a loaded question



I could offer to create a separate thread but Onket is more than capable of doing it (however he's also very stubborn and doesn't like being told what to do.)


----------



## Onket (Apr 15, 2014)

I create the odd separate thread from time to time.  I would create more but I think I've served my time, tbf.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

Onket said:


> Actually bollocks, ignore that. Support who you want and we will discuss this when I seeyou.   x



Thank you for thinking out loud and typing it all. That makes my job so much easier.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2014)

Onket said:
			
		

> And the rest of you.   etc



When is this?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 15, 2014)

Badgers said:


> When is this?



Manchester - 20 May


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2014)

colacubes said:
			
		

> Manchester - 20 May



Again? AGAIN?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 16, 2014)

I can see the parallels between Brixton and Whitstable just by a short exploratory venture onto the main drag but i have lost my bearings.
I guess i am here to lose my bearings, and mind a home and old feline friend.

There are no helicopters, there are no sirens, just silence, just me and an old cat that i have known for fifteen years who is now deaf according to it's owners but that old girl only ever listened to me. She was so pleased to see me, also again angry; where have you been. She was always my cat. Her name is Baba but i call her Naughty.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> My stockpile of 'retro' orange bags is almost exhausted. Don't like the new ones


I'll swap you. I seem to have about 2yrs worth. Since my fat friends snapped four of my orange plastic 70s chairs they don't really tie in with anything .


----------



## Rushy (Apr 16, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Manchester - 20 May


Train tickets booked. See you there!


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Right then, thanks to some sterling work by leanderman, I can now proudly announce that the next 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2014)

Abysmal  

https://twitter.com/search?q=#brixton #mcdonalds&src=typd&f=realtime


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Abysmal
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?q=#brixton #mcdonalds&src=typd&f=realtime


Is that what twitter is like? Why do people bother?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is that what twitter is like? Why do people bother?



No - I quite like twitter but it depends how you use it.


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> No - I quite like twitter but it depends how you use it.


So that wasn't twitter?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> So that wasn't twitter?


well it is twitter but it doesn't have to be like that.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is that what twitter is like? Why do people bother?



Shut up. Thats why.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Abysmal
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?q=#brixton #mcdonalds&src=typd&f=realtime


I don't really understand twitter.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Onket and teuchter - two men who spend their time collecting alerts don't understand twitter...


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Onket and teuchter - two men who spend their time collecting alerts don't understand twitter...


Says someone who says 'twitter isn't like that', when presented of an example of what twitter is like!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Says someone who says 'twitter isn't like that', when presented of an example of what twitter is like!



Don't get all 'US Airways' about it


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Don't get all 'US Airways' about it


Right.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Says someone who says 'twitter isn't like that', when presented of an example of what twitter is like!



Look I'm trying to write a historiography on three piece of literature about the women's liberation movement. I don't have time to explain the pros and cons of twitter to ya. OK!


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Look I'm trying to write a historiography on three piece of literature about the women's liberation movement. I don't have time to explain the pros and cons of twitter to ya. OK!


Getorf the boards. Orf.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Getorf the boards. Orf.


I know, I know... procrastination is having a bad effect on me!


----------



## Rushy (Apr 16, 2014)

This "freehold" railway arch on the corner of Atlantic and Coldharbour was guided priced at about £150,000 in auction and apparently sold for £450,000! Its current lease runs until 2021.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 16, 2014)

TFL Weekend Travel information said:
			
		

> *South London area* – On Sunday, from 08:00 until 12:00, an abnormal load will travel under police escort from the M23, via the A23 and the A205 South Circular Road to the Herne Hill area. During this time roads in the vicinity may be busy.


 

Giant Tesco's signage for the new student flats?

Also (off topic):



			
				TFL Weekend Travel information said:
			
		

> *Central London* – From 22:00 on Saturday until 06:00 on Sunday, Fleet Street will be temporarily closed between Chancery Lane and Fetter Lane, due to a religious celebration in the area.


Is that some special midnight Easter thing that's all over & done with by 6am?


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 16, 2014)

editor said:


> It was only a matter of time:
> Brixton to be renamed East Clapham under forthcoming rebranding policy



My lodger just asked me if it was true that Brixton was going to be renamed.


----------



## twfnm (Apr 16, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> TFL Weekend Travel information said:
> *South London area* – On Sunday, from 08:00 until 12:00, an abnormal load will travel under police escort from the M23, via the A23 and the A205 South Circular Road to the Herne Hill area. During this time roads in the vicinity may be busy.
> 
> Giant Tesco's signage for the new student flats?



Replacement railway bridge, apparently. This site gives the destination as 'Bridge Construction Site' http://www.londontraffic.org/a205/

I live in Christchurch House so will take some photos when it passes by.


----------



## Manter (Apr 16, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Is that some special midnight Easter thing that's all over & done with by 6am?


Nothing at St Bride's, but there is a Romanian Orthodox Church on Fleet Street that probably takes Easter more seriously


----------



## Crispy (Apr 16, 2014)

twfnm said:


> Replacement railway bridge, apparently. This site gives the destination as 'Bridge Construction Site'


It's this one: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sbbUYYJ0X9U4o8phIudkKtw!2e0
Just near North Dulwich Station. Was cycling through there recently and saw the preparatory works.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> My lodger just asked me if it was true that Brixton was going to be renamed.


I'm still getting messages about that, and quite often get asked about the renaming when I'm out and about.

And there was me thinking I'd made it to obvious!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Onket and teuchter - two men who spend their time collecting alerts don't understand twitter...


It would be more accurate to say we don't waste our valuable time clicking alert notifications or tweeting.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 16, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It would be more accurate to say we don't waste our valuable time clicking alert notifications or tweeting.



You guys haven't got much valuable time then.


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> You guys haven't got much valuable time then.


Time is money, boohoo, time is money.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Time is money, boohoo, time is money.


 
your money's no good here


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2014)

Isn't saying "Your money is no good here" a way of telling me you'll not let me pay for anything?

I'm sure it is.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 16, 2014)

not this time.


----------



## T & P (Apr 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Isn't saying "Your money is no good here" a way of telling me you'll not let me pay for anything?
> 
> I'm sure it is.



Jack Torrance agrees


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> not this time.


Too late.

I'll have a pint of decent cider then please, or ale if there isn't a decent cider. Cheers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I have arrived in wonderful Whitstable. Friends did not leave me WiFi password so i cracked it, they always offer me this puny challenge. Their Internet works  so i can watch the football this evening. That's the most important thing sorted now i can go exploring.



I quite like Whitstable.  The only problem I have with it is the same problem I have with anywhere that has antiquated bits of pavement and road, which are tripping hazards for old gits like me who have to use walking aids.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Right then, thanks to some sterling work by leanderman, I can now proudly announce that the next 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social.



You realise that the 22nd of May clashes with the Chelsea Flower Show?
I will probably be late and ripped to the tits on Pimms


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> You realise that the 22nd of May clashes with the Chelsea Flower Show?
> I will probably be late and ripped to the tits on Pimms


You may be surprised to learn that I did not know when the Chelsea Flowers Show was/is.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> You realise that the 22nd of May clashes with the Chelsea Flower Show?
> I will probably be late and ripped to the tits on Pimms



No he'll probably only attend the flower show and be a no-show at his own drinks!


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> No he'll probably only attend the flower show and be a no-show at his own drinks!


Thanks for your support, as always, boohoo.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Thanks for your support, as always, boohoo.



I feel like I've been told off.  And you record your response for the other thread?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> You realise that the 22nd of May clashes with the Chelsea Flower Show?
> I will probably be late and ripped to the tits on Pimms


I've been twice. Both times I received a call to say someone had died. Don't think I'll risk going again.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 16, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I quite like Whitstable.  The only problem I have with it is the same problem I have with anywhere that has antiquated bits of pavement and road, which are tripping hazards for old gits like me who have to use walking aids.



The pavements are very narrow and i have to be more careful coming home from the pub. I love all the "hidden" paths to the beach.


----------



## thatguyhex (Apr 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Abysmal
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?q=#brixton #mcdonalds&src=typd&f=realtime


WTF? Why are so many people tweeting that? Including a medical emergency service in Ohio!


----------



## Smick (Apr 16, 2014)

Is there a Brixton McDonalds in New York, as that is where that woman appears to be.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Time is money, boohoo, time is money.



buscador says I spend far too much time on here. So Onket, where do I send my bill?


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> buscador says I spend far too much time on here. So Onket, where do I send my bill?


Good question!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> *Time is money*, boohoo, time is money.



This is a falsehood, time is time. Time, as we know it, may not have existed until humans invented it. There are still some major arguments about time that have gone unresolved since time immemorial; but this is not the place for it. However, i would say this; capitalists have attempted to monetise time for their own gain, hence the term time is money. I prefer to think of time as my own and i spend it how i choose to.

With regards to gentrification of Brixton, i spent a relaxing evening in various pubs in Whitstable today, the young bar staff understand the issues, they feel the same pressures. Many are force moving to Herne Bay and Margate, driven by economic issues that were so brilliantly expressed in John Steinbeck's novel The Grapes of Wrath; which has just recently celebrated its 75th anniversary of publication.

They know Brixton is going posh and the dangers of that because they are living it in Whitstable, they also think the bubble has burst in Whitstable and they need to move eastwards; they maybe correct but i also suspect they are driven out by property prices and rentals. The later made worse by the primary driver of the local economy, tourism.


James and Brock (Bronn), forgive me if i have the later name wrong, two very clever young men who work in the Duke of Cumberland pub, which is currently my favourite place to have a drink, no food menu it's tapas free style and very family welcome; they certainly understand the issues.

Photo stolen from; http://www.urban75.org/blog/whitstable-photos-shops-pubs-and-high-street-views/

As i got chatting to them they laughed and asked, "are you a DFL?", "a what? What is a DFL?" i asked. "Down from London", came the explanation.
It had struck me earlier in the day that i had become one of those people, blocking the narrow pavements as i try to take a photograph of something i find novel and interesting. I am the tourist now. 

The deprivation i thought i saw on the Whitstable main drag, the empty shops, is caused by commercial squatting. That has been made clear to me by locals. They are empty because it is more profitable to keep them empty. It prompts the question, who owns the communty they live in?

I thought things would change after capitalism ate itself and then demanded everyone pay the bill. The property price junkies are the problem, they are the ones that don't care where the money comes from as long as they get higher. Even more perverse, the non junkies join in acting against their own interests but driven by greed and a need to keep up with the Joneses.

This is not a class issue; but the working class, the poorest, the sick and disabled are being slaughtered first. The squeezed middle, (such a quaint term), narrative has been exposed as a sham. For some, their disposable income may have shrunk a little but they never had it so good; their adjustment they resent, naturally, but it is just self pity compared to the poverty of work houses, food banks and soup kitchens.

We live in economic apartheid townships. We don't own the community we live in. That make us slaves, that in itself is a victory for those that rule us; what makes it worse is that we turn on ourselves without much prompting.

Why can't local people be paid a local living wage without having to demand it? We don't even own that right. That is about to change.


----------



## Nedrop (Apr 17, 2014)

could anyone enlighten me as to why there was a huuuuuuge queue at the bakers on Atlantic Road at the corner entrance of market row this morning around 8.50? never seen anything like it!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2014)

Question for the Brixton tech types.... 

I need to get a PC this weekend. 
Ideally locally although can drive out and pick it up if not. 
Just a base unit, no need for MS Office as this is more for media/web stuff. 
Want something fairly pokey but budget needs to be under £500, ideally a fair bit under that. 

Is PC World the best option locally for a reasonable range/price?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Question for the Brixton tech types....
> 
> I need to get a PC this weekend.
> Ideally locally although can drive out and pick it up if not.
> ...



This looks reasonable, although the processor is a bit slow.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1084953.htm#pdpFullProductInformation

This is better, the i3 processor is still a beauty.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1513747.htm#pdpFullProductInformation


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like there's going to be a cafe opening up opposite the Albert.


----------



## Onket (Apr 17, 2014)

Competition for the new Phoenix. Could be interesting.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Question for the Brixton tech types....
> 
> I need to get a PC this weekend.
> Ideally locally although can drive out and pick it up if not.
> ...


I heard it's better to get an Apple Mac.


----------



## gabi (Apr 17, 2014)

Macs are infinitely better in every way, but I think there's another thread about that


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I heard it's better to get an Apple Mac.



Some things are better or more suited than others I grant you.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I heard it's better to get an Apple Mac.


Good luck finding a new one for under £500.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


>


More like this (but with Aeropress pots instead of woodworking tools)


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Question for the Brixton tech types....
> 
> I need to get a PC this weekend.
> Ideally locally although can drive out and pick it up if not.
> ...


If you could stretch to £549, this machine should keep you going for years: 







i7 CPU, 6GB RAM. ITB HD
http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/deskt....html?themeid=383&token=pc-world-laptop-deals


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2014)

editor said:


> If you could stretch to £549, this machine should keep you going for years:
> 
> i7 CPU, 6GB RAM. ITB HD
> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/deskt....html?themeid=383&token=pc-world-laptop-deals



Interesting. 
Is it the processor that is the main investment there?


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Interesting.
> Is it the processor that is the main investment there?


Well, you'd be getting a very fast CPU backed by a ton of RAM and loads of storage at a very cheap price. I wouldn't recommend it for high end gaming, but for everyday work it should be excellent.


----------



## Jangleballix (Apr 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Question for the Brixton tech types....
> 
> I need to get a PC this weekend.
> Ideally locally although can drive out and pick it up if not.
> ...



Or try Megabytes in Worcester Park:
http://www.megabytes.co.uk/


----------



## Onket (Apr 17, 2014)

Can we keep the thread on topic, please?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2014)

Onket 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/need-a-new-machine.322876/


----------



## Manter (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone know when the post offices are open tomorrow?  The RM website has nothing about Easter opening hours- do they really work a normal Friday?!


----------



## colacubes (Apr 17, 2014)

It's a bank holiday so they'll be shut I would think.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2014)

No chance they will be open 



> There’s also no post collection or delivery on bank holidays. Think of bank holidays in the same way you’d think of post on a Sunday. If you sent an item by Royal Mail Special Delivery Guaranteed™ Next Day on a bank holiday Saturday, it wouldn’t be delivered until the following Tuesday.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2014)

Yep. Closed tomorrow, open on Sat., closed on Sunday and Monday I'm sure. In effect, anything posted today is unlikely to reach its destination before Tuesday, though I guess some first class items might be delivered on Saturday.


----------



## Manter (Apr 17, 2014)

Suspected so, but why is there nothing on the website?!http://www.postoffice.co.uk/branch-finder?page=1


----------



## Manter (Apr 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> No chance they will be open


Does that mean they are open Saturday?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> Suspected so, but why is there nothing on the website?!http://www.postoffice.co.uk/branch-finder?page=1



Because everyone knew it


----------



## Manter (Apr 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Because everyone knew it


It's 2014 and despite the blatherings of our idiot prime minister we aren't a Christian country. Grump.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> Suspected so, but why is there nothing on the website?!http://www.postoffice.co.uk/branch-finder?page=1


I agree, it's piss-poor. One way to get around it is to check the Royal Mail website for delivery information during public holidays: http://www.royalmail.com/help-and-support/service-updates 

Basically, if there are no deliveries or collections on a certain date, you can be certain the post office won't be open either.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> It's 2014 and despite the blatherings of our idiot prime minister we aren't a Christian country. Grump.



Our blathering Prime Minister this week....



> David Cameron has declared himself an "evangelical" about his Christian faith as he criticised some non-believers for failing to grasp the role that religion can have in "helping people to have a moral code".



http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/apr/16/david-cameron-evangelical-about-christian-faith


----------



## Rushy (Apr 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> Anyone know when the post offices are open tomorrow?  The RM website has nothing about Easter opening hours- do they really work a normal Friday?!


Just back from post office on Brixton Hill. Notice in window confirming closed tomorrow, as one might expect.


----------



## Manter (Apr 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Just back from post office on Brixton Hill. Notice in window confirming closed tomorrow, as one might expect.


yeah yeah, I should have known etc.


----------



## Manter (Apr 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Our blathering Prime Minister this week....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/apr/16/david-cameron-evangelical-about-christian-faith


I heard some smug religious type talking on the Today programme this morning.  He saluted 'Our Prime Minister' for saying that christianity is the foundation of moral behaviour.  Not religion, mind you, no, or even decency as a human being.  And Christians do most of the charitable work in this country 'actually', apparently.  What basis he has for this, I don't know, but he rolled out the old trope about 'militant atheism' .  I've never seen Richard Dawkins running around with a gun wibbling about the end times and stockpiling loo roll….

<<ahem>> and breathe


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 17, 2014)

does anyone know what the disturbance was at the prison last night, about 10.30.  apparently there were loads of police vans and some "HGV ambulances" outside?


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

Naughty boy 







Upmarket development at 435 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton gets unexpected visitor


----------



## Kevs (Apr 17, 2014)

do they collect the rubbish on a good Friday? every year I forget!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 17, 2014)

They also do rail engineering work on a Good Friday and Palm Monday or whatever it is called. Turning a ninety minute journey into a four hour one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh no, the moneyed twats who are invading Brixton with shops like Champagne & From age are getting into other areas too:
https://m.facebook.com/events/470535693046522/
(I know it's not Brixton related, but I think it's important for you Brixton people to know you're not alone in being colonised by the moneyed)


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh no, the moneyed twats who are invading Brixton with shops like Champagne & From age are getting into other areas too:
> https://m.facebook.com/events/470535693046522/
> (I know it's not Brixton related, but I think it's important for you Brixton people to know you're not alone in being colonised by the moneyed)


That one sounds particularly awful - and it's even more pricey than than the Edwardian dandy nonsense that was put on at the Angel.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 17, 2014)

It's certainly true that until the moneyed twats started invading about 3 years ago, it would be unheard of for _anyone_ living in Brixton to spend £50 on a night out.

[cue predictable responses saying this is a predictable response, etc etc]


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

It's not the prices that concern me


----------



## teuchter (Apr 17, 2014)

Fair enough. I am watching the comments on the event page with interest.


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 17, 2014)

understanding london by way of stock images:

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/understanding-london-with-stock-images?utm_source=vicetwitteruk

*May contain Brixton.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Apparently these sort of parties are quite common amongst poshos.
They have White Mischief themed parties FFS!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 17, 2014)

I went in the Duke of Edinburgh today, first time in a few months. I was gonna write a long post about how they'd extended the garden seating area and papered over the cool old comics in the men's bogs, until they charged me £4.40 for a pint.
*
£4.40!!!!!!!
*


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I went in the Duke of Edinburgh today, first time in a few months. I was gonna write a long post about how they'd extended the garden seating area and papered over the cool old comics in the men's bogs, until they charged me £4.40 for a pint.
> *£4.40!!!!!!!
> *


Cue to leave?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's certainly true that until the moneyed twats started invading about 3 years ago, it would be unheard of for _anyone_ living in Brixton to spend £50 on a night out.
> 
> [cue predictable responses saying this is a predictable response, etc etc]



Is that drugs or food/booze we are talking about here?


----------



## Jangleballix (Apr 18, 2014)

Kevs said:


> do they collect the rubbish on a good Friday? every year I forget!


If your usual collection day is a Friday or Monday then these are unaffected by Bank Holidays.


----------



## T & P (Apr 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not the prices that concern me


Agreed. In any case, £55 for dinner and _unlimited_ cocktails is not bad value for money at all, if you're the kind of person who likes them and were planning on drinking them aplenty on the night anyway.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 18, 2014)

On a slight tangent, it was total hell in the Beehive tonight. 20 minutes queues at the bar and extremely crowded with people who I imagine might be from The Only Way is Essex.

I can't wait till I get my Boris pass and can decamp to Peckham for a quiet drink in the company of old-style Brixtonians!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is that drugs or food/booze we are talking about here?


Either - why does it matter?


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2014)

It was busy all round Brixton tonight. The Albert probably had the most diverse crowd I've ever seen there, with real demographic extremes. Kaff was rammed, as was the Dogstar.


----------



## gabi (Apr 18, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's certainly true that until the moneyed twats started invading about 3 years ago, it would be unheard of for _anyone_ living in Brixton to spend £50 on a night out.
> 
> [cue predictable responses saying this is a predictable response, etc etc]



I used to spend a hundred gib on a Friday night quite easily in brixton even many years ago. Largely on shit coke tho it has to be said. One thing I really don't miss about the place.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 18, 2014)

editor said:


> It was busy all round Brixton tonight. The Albert probably had the most diverse crowd I've ever seen there, with real demographic extremes. Kaff was rammed, as was the Dogstar.


Bank holiday, innit?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

gabi said:
			
		

> I used to spend a hundred gib on a Friday night quite easily in brixton even many years ago. Largely on shit coke tho it has to be said. One thing I really don't miss about the place.



gib?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 18, 2014)

Alright all,

I bumped into Mr Cheese and Wine Bar fella last night and he will be along to have a chat. be nice.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Fingers said:
			
		

> Alright all,
> 
> I bumped into Mr Cheese and Wine Bar fella last night and he will be along to have a chat. be nice.



Tell us more....


----------



## Manter (Apr 18, 2014)

The park is full of joggers. I mean there are always lots, but today I had to google to double check there wasn't a race on.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Manter said:
			
		

> The park is full of joggers. I mean there are always lots, but today I had to google to double check there wasn't a race on.



Was there a race on?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2014)

Manter said:


> The park is full of joggers. I mean there are always lots, but today I had to google to double check there wasn't a race on.


It's good weather and the start of the first weekend after the London Marathon - loads of people who watched it will still be thinking "I could do that".


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Greebo said:
			
		

> It's goed weather and the start of the first weekend after the London Marathon - loads of people who watched it will still be thinking "I could do that".



This is why I never play tennis during or immediately after Wimbledon.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 18, 2014)

Retweeted by Dogstar Brixton


*popularSTAND fanzine* ‏@vivarovers  10h
Dogstar, Brixton. 00:45. A drunken man with dreadlocks waxes lyrical on Dulwich Hamlet's promotion chances to a non-plussed toilet attendant


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

I bet he was doing graffiti too


----------



## Ms T (Apr 18, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Alright all,
> 
> I bumped into Mr Cheese and Wine Bar fella last night and he will be along to have a chat. be nice.


My first thought was "which one"? Which says a lot about modern-day Brixton... 

I assume you mean Mr Private Members of Herne Hill?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 18, 2014)

Ms T said:


> My first thought was "which one"? Which says a lot about modern-day Brixton...
> 
> I assume you mean Mr Private Members of Herne Hill?



That be the one Ms T


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 18, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Either - why does it matter?



Okay it doesn't matter.But yes people and myself included could easily do a bullseye on a night out in Brixton and im talking way back in the mid nineties. Here's a breakdown for you,,,, £10 to get into the fridge on a samsara night, 2 beers and a bottle of water £10, A couple of pills £20, Some powder £30-£40. I hope this helps

Eta, The listed items above where consumed for educational and medicinal purposes only. At no stage was they consumed for fun and enjoyment and dont try this at home


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeas, I've unfortunately always been able to spend £50, or more, on a Friday or Saturday night in any town or city, Brixton included. I bet German has a specific word for 'that feeling of dread as you check your wallet the morning after'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2014)

How much people spend on a night out is irrelevant here.
It's the Colonial theme that's the issue.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 18, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Okay it doesn't matter.But yes people and myself included could easily do a bullseye on a night out in Brixton and im talking way back in the mid nineties. Here's a breakdown for you,,,, £10 to get into the fridge on a samsara night, 2 beers and a bottle of water £10, A couple of pills £20, Some powder £30-£40. I hope this helps


When I worked at the Fridge (whenever that was late eighties I guess) I was clearing £700-£1000 a week (tax was pretty much unknown) and was still broke come friday due to my running tick for cans of pils and the marvellous people who would turn up outside the Ritzy at anytime of the day or night with "pick me ups".Shame you didn't know me I could have added you to the guest list.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 18, 2014)

peterkro said:


> When I worked at the Fridge (whenever that was late eighties I guess) I was clearing £700-£1000 a week (tax was pretty much unknown) and was still broke come friday due to my running tick for cans of pils and the marvellous people who would turn up outside the Ritzy at anytime of the day or night with "pick me ups".Shame you didn't know me I could have added you to the guest list.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 18, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Yeas, I've unfortunately always been able to spend £50, or more, on a Friday or Saturday night in any town or city, Brixton included. I bet German has a specific word for 'that feeling of dread as you check your wallet the morning after'.


We always called the next-day fear a visit from the drunken monkeys - they pick your pocket and shit in your mouth...


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> gib?



Bunk in, Dont pay,Swerve the doorman,


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I bet he was doing graffiti too


----------



## peterkro (Apr 18, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> View attachment 52364


I always laughed at Joe Strummers name on the guest list,I can't remember now but it was either plus 25 or plus 50.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Is there a chemist open locally? Ideally near Myatts Fields but anywhere?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 18, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> understanding london by way of stock images:
> 
> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/understanding-london-with-stock-images?utm_source=vicetwitteruk
> 
> *May contain Brixton.



the london of advertisers' dreams, happy white and rich.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Apparently these sort of parties are quite common amongst poshos.
> They have White Mischief themed parties FFS!



what is White Mischief?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Is there a chemist open locally? Ideally near Myatts Fields but anywhere?


The nearest chemist might list the nearest one which'll be open today if they're not, otherwise it should be either listed in the local paper (no sign of it in  this Tuesday's SLP) or "Weekender", or try trawling the NHS choices site.  FWIW Westbury chemist - the large one on Streatham High Rd - is usually open on days like this.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what is White Mischief?


http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/776598.White_Mischief
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094317/


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what is White Mischief?


It's a film based on true life events in Kenya's Happy Valley (rich white people's playground) in the 40s. Horrible idle poshoes fucking and murdering each other out of boredom.
I think the White Mischief theme is broader than that though - it's just broadly 'colonial' - so as well as tuxes, spangly dresses and cigarette holders, you also have khaki and pith helmets.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2014)

I have also just found this:
http://www.whitemischief.info/about
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Mischief_(festival)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 18, 2014)

what japes.


----------



## se5 (Apr 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Is there a chemist open locally? Ideally near Myatts Fields but anywhere?



I would have thought the chemist on Vassall Road should be open, alternatively Tesco in Kennington and Superdrug in Camberwell (probably the one next to McDonalds too)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Need a chemist not a supermarket as it is a specific cough medicine. Good thinking on Vassal Road, not far from here.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Need a chemist not a supermarket as it is a specific cough medicine. Good thinking on Vassal Road, not far from here.



Boots in Brixton is open according to their website.
http://www.boots.com/en/Store-Locator/Boots-London-Brixton-Road/


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Bank holiday, innit?


Indeed. It's called 'Magic Thursday' or something because it's always such good news for bars and clubs. 

I was DJing the main floor at the Dogstar till 3am and it was mayhem!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> Boots in Brixton is open according to their website.
> http://www.boots.com/en/Store-Locator/Boots-London-Brixton-Road/



Cheers Dexy


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Is there a chemist open locally? Ideally near Myatts Fields but anywhere?


There's a chemist on Coldharbour Lane (Camberwell end).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> How much people spend on a night out is irrelevant here.
> It's the Colonial theme that's the issue.



Bet they'd be a bit put out if someone decided that their "Imperial Kenya"-themed celebration needed a couple of hundred members of Mau Mau chasing them down, to liven things up!
"C'mon, you want the *full* colonial expereience, don't you?".


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 18, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Alright all,
> 
> I bumped into Mr Cheese and Wine Bar fella last night and he will be along to have a chat. be nice.


Did you ask him lots of pertinent questions? like are the old flotsam and jetsam of HH welcome? or only people who have a £100 quids to spare?


----------



## leanderman (Apr 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Apparently these sort of parties are quite common amongst poshos.
> They have White Mischief themed parties FFS!



At such a party, David Cameron is said to have commented of guests dressed in cricket whites: 'So minor public school.'


----------



## leanderman (Apr 18, 2014)

Just about the only things reliably closed in central Brixton on today's bank holiday were the banks. It was business as usual really.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Just about the only things reliably closed in central Brixton on today's bank holiday were the banks. It was business as usual really.



Same here in sunny Whitstable, even the artisan cheese shop which has been closed all week was doing a roaring trade. Good work everyone i have been able to keep abreast of events in Brixton. All of my portable tech still works.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 18, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Did you ask him lots of pertinent questions? like are the old flotsam and jetsam of HH welcome? or only people who have a £100 quids to spare?



naw, I didn't ask him much about it at all, just pointed him in this direction and he said he was going to join up


----------



## clandestino (Apr 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Indeed. It's called 'Magic Thursday' or something because it's always such good news for bars and clubs.



Fantastic Thursday! Day before Good Friday.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2014)

Fingers said:


> naw, I didn't ask him much about it at all, just pointed him in this direction and he said he was going to join up


You never know, he might achieve enlightenment.  Or we might.


----------



## Manter (Apr 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Just about the only things reliably closed in central Brixton on today's bank holiday were the banks. It was business as usual really.


And the post office


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Manter said:
			
		

> And the post office



How is this a new thing to you?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> How is this a new thing to you?


It's possible that Manter didn't need to know before.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Greebo said:
			
		

> It's possible that Manter didn't need to know before.



Yeah. I am not having a go. Just assumed that everyone who has lived in the UK for any length of time knows that Post Office, doctors, council offices and such institutions are closed on public holidays?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 19, 2014)

Loads of stupid people buying piss perfume from a dodgy bloke outside iceland this morning.  Why do they fall for it?


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2014)

I was wrong about it being a new cafe opening up opposite the Albert. Turns out it's an "indie craft" shop.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 19, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> Loads of stupid people buying piss perfume from a dodgy bloke outside iceland this morning.  Why do they fall for it?


Because nearly everybody is skint, naive, and desperate to get a nice present at the last minute once in their lives.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2014)

This is what's opening up on Coldharbour Lane. A 'designer hub.'







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...ft-and-designer-hub-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I hope nobody buys me a cheap bottle of piss for Easter.


----------



## T & P (Apr 19, 2014)

editor said:


> This is what's opening up on Coldharbour Lane. A 'designer hub.'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see the expression 'indie craft' my brain reads it as 'indie crap'.


----------



## ash (Apr 19, 2014)

He's there often.  The week before Xmas  I thought someone had dropped a bag of bank notes on the floor the scrum there was around him and  people waving notes in the air!!!


Greebo said:


> Because nearly everybody is skint, naive, and desperate to get a nice present at the last minute once in their lives.


----------



## thatguyhex (Apr 19, 2014)

editor said:


> This is what's opening up on Coldharbour Lane. A 'designer hub.'


I'm sure those were just quote-indicating quotes, not scare quotes, yes?


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> I'm sure those were just quote-indicating quotes, not scare quotes, yes?


----------



## thatguyhex (Apr 19, 2014)

The former are the kind that just mean you're quoting what somebody else said, the latter are the kind that are usually accompanied with the "air quotes" gesture and a different tone of voice. It's hard to tell on the screen if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> The former are the kind that just mean you're quoting what somebody else said, the latter are the kind that are usually accompanied with the "air quotes" gesture and a different tone of voice. It's hard to tell on the screen if you're being sarcastic or not.


I'm just quoting from their website - that's how they describe themselves.

 I popped in and said hello to them after and suggested that they post up news of their opening on the Noticeboard forum.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> How much people spend on a night out is irrelevant here.
> It's the Colonial theme that's the issue.



Yes I realise that’s what u mean.

Quote from there FB page: "The Colonial Dining Experience"




> The night will merge the best of British and Bajan culture in a fun themed night that will be all about aristocracy and decadence in a fun laid back style.





> Unlike traditional supper clubs, the Colonial Dining Experience is set to be just that, an experience. The Hill Top Café will be transformed into a mock colonial dining room and guests will be encouraged to join in with the theme.





> “You can't talk about Caribbean food without talking about colonialism and this is a celebration of how England and Barbados have interlinked to produce some of the tastiest dishes you can find. We will be experimenting with the aesthetics of the era and I am looking forward to exciting people with my menu.





> Speaking about the event Tristan Scutt, owner of Little Nan's Bar said:
> 
> “My little nan used to love holidaying in Barbados and always packed her best bone china tea set in her travel case so she could enjoy a sneaky rum cocktail on the beach


Where do I start?

How about a slavery theme? Thats all part of the Caribbean experience.

The Colonial experience was based on invasion of the Caribbean islands. The decimation of the indigenous population and the the importation of slaves from Africa. This enriched a section of the English class who on the backs of slavery could lead a life of decadence.

"The Colonial Experience" is rewriting history as though this was an equal interlinking of different cultures.

I could go on. Its not the amount it costs but the crass theme that turns aristocratic "aesthetics" into harmless fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

They agreed to change their name after a short debate on their wall about it.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2014)

I had some good nights at the Plough/Plug. I liked the fact that the old boys refused to budge when it got trendily rebranded and steadfastly sat in their same seats.


----------



## thatguyhex (Apr 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm just quoting from their website - that's how they describe themselves.


Okay, thanks for clarifying. No ill-will meant here.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 20, 2014)

The Prince Albert, like you have never seen it before.



Spoiler: Go on click it




Yes, the one in Whitstable - worst watering hole i visited and i visited most of them



Glad to be home in sunny Brixton, kitchen was flooded with a backsurge of upstairs dirty sink water. Still, musn't grumble.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 20, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Bet they'd be a bit put out if someone decided that their "Imperial Kenya"-themed celebration needed a couple of hundred members of Mau Mau chasing them down, to liven things up!
> "C'mon, you want the *full* colonial expereience, don't you?".



Reminds me of a little known film by the director of The Battle of Algiers about a slave revolt on a Caribbean island. Perhaps they could show that as part of there "Colonial" experience.

Its worth a look. Found it on


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 20, 2014)

ash said:


> He's there often.  The week before Xmas  I thought someone had dropped a bag of bank notes on the floor the scrum there was around him and  people waving notes in the air!!!



This used to happen in Oxford street. 

The "scrum" are part of the act. They pretend to be enthusiastically buying the goods. But they are not really. Its to get the ordinary punters interested.


----------



## ash (Apr 20, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> This used to happen in Oxford street.
> 
> The "scrum" are part of the act. They pretend to be enthusiastically buying the goods. But they are not really. Its to get the ordinary punters interested.


Yeh I've seen that b4 in Oxford street but the Brixton lot didn't see like scammers they pretty much represented the demographic of brixton with the odd red herring such as a traffic warden. It didn't feel the same as the operatic note waving you used to see inthe west  end. I agree with Greebo it seemed more desperate than that. Also the guy selling wasn't smooth like the blokes on the west end used to be. Have you seen him in action ??


----------



## ash (Apr 20, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> This used to happen in Oxford street.
> 
> The "scrum" are part of the act. They pretend to be enthusiastically buying the goods. But they are not really. Its to get the ordinary punters interested.





Gramsci said:


> This used to happen in Oxford street.
> 
> The "scrum" are part of the act. They pretend to be enthusiastically buying the goods. But they are not really. Its to get the ordinary punters interested.



I do remember that lot on Oxford St in the 70's. My family lived out of London and my Dad delighted in the perfume and jewels purchased for a bargain.  I enjoyed the Panto of it but looking back the tack he bought ....
funny but sad really : )


----------



## T & P (Apr 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The Prince Albert, like you have never seen it before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any graffiti in the toilets?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 21, 2014)

T & P said:


> Any graffiti in the toilets?



I didn't stay long enough to find out.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 21, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Anyone remember the Plug (previously known as the Plough I think, until some letters fell off) on Stockwell Rd?
> 
> It's been sitting disused for ages, now up for sale as office space.
> 
> View attachment 52477



It needs to be used for something - it's been empty for so long. I liked the Plough = in fact this was the local pub I used and the Old White Horse. I also went to some of the nights when it was the plug. Miss both of those pubs as they were.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 21, 2014)

Also checked up on the Beehive pub in Stockwell and it seems to be still there. (Was rumours of it being turned into flats). The site of the Brewery Tap has been turned into flats finally.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> *Also checked up on the Beehive pub* in Stockwell and it seems to be still there. (Was rumours of it being turned into flats). The site of the Brewery Tap has been turned into flats finally.



Have you been on an Easter pub crawl?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Have you been on an Easter pub crawl?



Last week I escaped the small child to drink cocktails at Cafe Cairo (getting round to christmas drinks with one of my friends ) and took a detour to check whether the pub was still there. 

St Andrews church is falling apart - it's the second oldest church in Lambeth - built around 1767 - can't see it getting repaired. I get the feeling that one of the two old churches in Stockwell will eventually get turned into flats...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Last week I escaped the small child to drink cocktails at Cafe Cairo (getting round to christmas drinks with one of my friends ) and took a detour to check whether the pub was still there.
> 
> St Andrews church is falling apart - it's the second oldest church in Lambeth - built around 1767 - can't see it getting repaired. *I get the feeling that one of the two old churches in Stockwell will eventually get turned into flats*...



It's what Jesus would have wanted. He didn't need a pub, turning water into wine with a stroke of his beard.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been reading up a bit of Stockwell local history (again). When the land of the manor was being divided and sold off, a Benjamin Robsertson acquired some of it (probably the site of Stockwell Park Road and Stockwell Park Cresent). When he died, his will asked for the land to be turned into botanical gardens, however his will was contested and over turned. Eventually his heir sold the land to be developed into housing. Robertson built the houses which  are by the YMCA between 1781-1788.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Have you been on an Easter pub crawl?



Did a Crown & Anchor, Grosvenor and Lorne crawl. All pretty quiet on the Saturday afternoon. Excellent beers in first two. None in third. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This, yesterday, was the Hope Poles of Upper Tulse Hill.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I've been reading up a bit of Stockwell local history (again). When the land of the manor was being divided and sold off, a Benjamin Robsertson acquired some of it (probably the site of Stockwell Park Road and Stockwell Park Cresent). When he died, his will asked for the land to be turned into botanical gardens, however his will was contested and over turned. Eventually his heir sold the land to be developed into housing. Robertson built the houses which  are by the YMCA between 1781-1788.



So Robsart (street) is a corruption of Robsertson?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> St Andrews church is falling apart - it's the second oldest church in Lambeth - built around 1767 - can't see it getting repaired.







Have to say, I've always thought that building's a bit of an eyesore.

Didn't know it was so old but reading up on it just now it seems it's been fairly drastically remodelled several times in its history.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 21, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Have to say, I've always thought that building's a bit of an eyesore.
> 
> Didn't know it was so old but reading up on it just now it seems it's been fairly drastically remodelled several times in its history.



Yes -it's not my favourite exterior - it's a shame the Victorian's wrecked it. I would be interested in having a look inside.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> So Robsart (street) is a corruption of Robsertson?



Not sure whether it is. There seems to have been a Robertson street (?) at some point.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Not sure whether it is. There seems to have been a Robertson street (?) at some point.



Was it (he) Robsertson or Robertson?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Was it Robsertson or Robertson?


Robertson - there is a story that Robsart is named after someone from the tudor period...


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 21, 2014)

=an interesting pic of Robsart street in 1920's ...... http://www.ideal-homes.org.uk/lambeth/lambeth-assets/galleries/brixton/robsart-st ...... and there were at least two pubs, the royal standard at 51-53 and the perseverance at 79...... .http://www.google.co.uk/cse?cx=partner-pub-9441675526330198:5192938137&ie=UTF-8&q=robsart st sw9&sa=Search&ref=www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=robsart%20st%20sw9%20history&source=web&cd=13&ved=0CCwQFjACOAo&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpubshistory.com%2FLondonPubs%2FLambeth%2FLambeth3.shtml&ei=DQhVU8OqFYrCPIi0gJAH&usg=AFQjCNH_sg3SeYstKkaSrdLQakkAGhZISw&bvm=bv.65058239,d.ZWU#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=robsart st sw9&gsc.page=1


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> =an interesting pic of Robsart street in 1920's ...... http://www.ideal-homes.org.uk/lambeth/lambeth-assets/galleries/brixton/robsart-st ...... and there were at least two pubs, the royal standard at 51-53 and the perseverance at 79...... .http://www.google.co.uk/cse?cx=partner-pub-9441675526330198:5192938137&ie=UTF-8&q=robsart st sw9&sa=Search&ref=www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=robsart%20st%20sw9%20history&source=web&cd=13&ved=0CCwQFjACOAo&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpubshistory.com%2FLondonPubs%2FLambeth%2FLambeth3.shtml&ei=DQhVU8OqFYrCPIi0gJAH&usg=AFQjCNH_sg3SeYstKkaSrdLQakkAGhZISw&bvm=bv.65058239,d.ZWU#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=robsart st sw9&gsc.page=1



You might want to edit that post.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 21, 2014)

ash said:


> Yeh I've seen that b4 in Oxford street but the Brixton lot didn't see like scammers they pretty much represented the demographic of brixton with the odd red herring such as a traffic warden. It didn't feel the same as the operatic note waving you used to see inthe west  end. I agree with Greebo it seemed more desperate than that. Also the guy selling wasn't smooth like the blokes on the west end used to be. Have you seen him in action ??



No I haven't.

Iceland are tolerant of people outside their shop. The incense guy is outside a lot. Also see a steel band outside every now and then

People recently arrested someone looking through Iceland bins for food thrown away in Camden. The CEO of Iceland publicly told the police to back off. 

As supermarkets go its one of the better ones.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 21, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> As supermarkets go its one of the better ones.


They keep winning one of those Best Employer awards don't they?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2014)

It's blooming wet out there.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Anyone remember the Plug (previously known as the Plough I think, until some letters fell off) on Stockwell Rd?
> 
> It's been sitting disused for ages, now up for sale as office space.
> 
> View attachment 52477


Yeah the Plug was alright, had some good nights in there. It was a bit like the Dogstar - they let you in free, stayed open late and had music/DJs/dancing etc. Must have been closed & empty since about 2001. I don't even think it was even ever squatted either. There are flats upstairs and next door, so no chance of it ever being a pub again.



clandestino said:


> Yes, it was the Plough, then relaunched as the Plug. I went to a few nights there. I have a memory that its reputation was of somewhere you could go to score smack.


Well, the Brixton smack clinic is actually right next door, but I don't think it was there 15 years ago when the Plug was open.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Have to say, I've always thought that building's a bit of an eyesore.
> 
> Didn't know it was so old but reading up on it just now it seems it's been fairly drastically remodelled several times in its history.


Nice pic. It must have looked good back in the day. Just looks pretty awful now. Really dirty. I think the roof is fucked as well, as they appear to be have been attempting some repairs. You never see anyone coming in/out either, apart from on Sundays. Might try to go inside and have a look - thanks for the suggestion boohoo


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 22, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Also checked up on the Beehive pub in Stockwell and it seems to be still there. (Was rumours of it being turned into flats). The site of the Brewery Tap has been turned into flats finally.


Yeah still there and still open, but I think it was sold some time ago. I'll see if I can find out from some locals who drink there...


----------



## ringo (Apr 22, 2014)

The heavily graffitied disused building on the East side of the Herne Hill => Tulse Hill railway line opposite Brockwell Park near the Peabody estate is being quite carefully demolished.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2014)

ringo said:


> The heavily graffitied disused building on the East side of the Herne Hill => Tulse Hill railway line opposite Brockwell Park near the Peabody estate is being quite carefully demolished.


This one? https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1skRkOk7eXtmOt8DGaCxKLPg!2e0


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 22, 2014)

In time for the bridge replacements that were going on over the weekend?


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2014)

Some photos from a rainy walk home last night down Brixton Hill:












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/photo-feature-a-rainy-night-on-the-streets-of-brixton-hill/


----------



## Smick (Apr 22, 2014)

ringo said:


> The heavily graffitied disused building on the East side of the Herne Hill => Tulse Hill railway line opposite Brockwell Park near the Peabody estate is being quite carefully demolished.


 a wooden place?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 22, 2014)

There is an interview on radio 5 live tonight at 11.30pm with simon parkes who bought Brixton academy for a pound.


----------



## ringo (Apr 23, 2014)

Smick said:


> a wooden place?



Yes, very close to the railway line. Its been discussed here before, not the one Crispy has linked to.
They were removing the roof last night when I went past. Can't see why they're taking such time over it when they could have just knocked it down.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Another urbanite's photos -
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157600050406525/






editor said:


> I actually have no memory of that night at all, but I can see that I was there, so it must have been a most excellent night.


lol, i have no memory of that night either, but it looks like everyone ended up in my living room!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 23, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Nice pic. It must have looked good back in the day. Just looks pretty awful now. Really dirty. I think the roof is fucked as well, as they appear to be have been attempting some repairs. You never see anyone coming in/out either, apart from on Sundays. Might try to go inside and have a look - thanks for the suggestion boohoo



If you are wondering around Clapham Old Town, try and have a look in the old church there (I think it's on Rectory Grove). There are some great sculptures from the earlier church in it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Ah, they've added a description of the private members club to their website:
> 
> There's that word "secure" again. Weird.
> 
> I'm not sure I've ever tried an "after dark members only experience." I don't expect I ever will.


Just catching up with all that 'Off the Cuff' stuff - very strange! Private members eh? Who would pay £100 to be able to drink there on Friday and Saturday nights? I reckon the sort of people who can afford £100 for a membership are the sort of people who don't really go out drinking in pubs/bars. Retail licensing trade relies on a lot casual/walk-up trade….people usually decide where they want to go drinking that day/evening and want to just rock up. Imagine trying to get a load of mates out…."oh yeah, and you have to buy a membership for a ton" - it's worse than the dogstar with their photo ID. A perfect way to keep custom away. I imagine they will be be very quiet on Fridays and Saturdays and will dispense with the membership scheme fairly quickly. 

/my 2p's worth


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 23, 2014)

Is it not some way around licensing? There's no where (aside from 127 and Junior's place) to drink late around there any more.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Just catching up with all that 'Off the Cuff' stuff - very strange! Private members eh? Who would pay £100 to be able to drink there on Friday and Saturday nights? I reckon the sort of people who can afford £100 for a membership are the sort of people who don't really go out drinking in pubs/bars. Retail licensing trade relies on a lot casual/walk-up trade….people usually decide where they want to go drinking that day/evening and want to just rock up. Imagine trying to get a load of mates out…."oh yeah, and you have to buy a membership for a ton" - it's worse than the dogstar with their photo ID. A perfect way to keep custom away. I imagine they will be be very quiet on Fridays and Saturdays and will dispense with the membership scheme fairly quickly.
> 
> /my 2p's worth


Yep. And I hope their exclusive, hoity-toity little members club fails miserably. All their promo language about keeping their moneyed customers 'safe and secure' suggests they have very little respect for the neighbourhood, or much interest in having them around.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 23, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet are playing their last match of the season on Saturday. Win or lose, it's going to be a massive party. Any locals that haven't made it down so far this season should come along. It's a brilliant day out and I don't even like football 
Thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...2013-2014-season-chat-rumours-reports.310974/


----------



## gabi (Apr 23, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Is it not some way around licensing? There's no where (aside from 127 and Junior's place) to drink late around there any more.



Didn't 127 shut down about 10 years ago? Is it really still there? No idea what juniors place is.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 23, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Robertson - there is a story that Robsart is named after someone from the tudor period...



Amy Robsart? Known for 'death under mysterious circumstances: broken neck falling downstairs' and being the wife of Elizabeth I's favourite courtier. I wonder why you would end up with a street named after her. Or maybe a different Robsart?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Amy Robsart? Known for 'death under mysterious circumstances: broken neck falling downstairs' and being the wife of Elizabeth I's favourite courtier. I wonder why you would end up with a street named after her. Or maybe a different Robsart?



There was a Dudley House on Robsart Street (part of the council esate i grew up on), which seems to be named after her husband Robert Dudley, 1st Earl of Leicester.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Dudley,_1st_Earl_of_Leicester


----------



## boohoo (Apr 23, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Amy Robsart? Known for 'death under mysterious circumstances: broken neck falling downstairs' and being the wife of Elizabeth I's favourite courtier. I wonder why you would end up with a street named after her. Or maybe a different Robsart?



Interestingly, there is a Dudley house nearby - however this is a fairly recent housing block and there is no evidence of the name Dudley in earlier street maps. However, what would be useful is to see how the area was divided up and developed and whether there are themes to the street names.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Interestingly, there is a Dudley house nearby - however this is a fairly recent housing block and there is no evidence of the name Dudley in earlier street maps. However, what would be useful is to see how the area was divided up and developed and whether there are themes to the street names.



Haven't been up Robsart street in a while, the new block must be built on the site of the old one, towards Brixton Road end.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 23, 2014)

Also the Sidney Street / Robsart Street interface always seems a bit confusing - when you walk along there doesn't seem enough of a junction to stop one street & start the other, even though its clear enough on the map.

Did it used to be either Sidney Street or Robsart Street all the way along or was there something diving them?


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 23, 2014)

I was enjoying a scoop early doors outside the Crown and Anchor the other evening and couldnt help
overhearing two well spoken and expensively dressed young fellows who were discussing the area
one was particularly happy about the new blocks going up along Robsart Street and  enthusing about
how it would have a nice "villagey" vibe once improvements are completed..........


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Also the Sidney Street / Robsart Street interface always seems a bit confusing - when you walk along there doesn't seem enough of a junction to stop one street & start the other, even though its clear enough on the map.
> 
> Did it used to be either Sidney Street or Robsart Street all the way along or was there something diving them?



I always regarded Robsart Street as going all the way to Stockwell Road but it ends at Stockwell Park Road.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

My older sister "A" was doing a bit of reminiscing recently she lives in Hornchurch now, and she was shocked when she Googled Denchworth House, the block we grew up in and saw a flat for sale at £400,000.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 23, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Also the Sidney Street / Robsart Street interface always seems a bit confusing - when you walk along there doesn't seem enough of a junction to stop one street & start the other, even though its clear enough on the map.
> 
> Did it used to be either Sidney Street or Robsart Street all the way along or was there something diving them?



I think they've always both been there.  Certainly looks like that on the 1913 map. I would reckon that Sidney road is older? Can't find any connection with the street names.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

Just had my polling card for the election of European Parliament thingy delivered.
I think these are our MEP's, i won't be voting for any of them.
http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/mgMemberIndexMEP.aspx?bcr=1


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just had my polling card for the election of European Parliament thingy delivered.
> I think these are our MEP's, i won't be voting for any of them.
> http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/mgMemberIndexMEP.aspx?bcr=1


Those are the existing ones, presumably there'll be some others to consider voting for this time.


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 23, 2014)

cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt I wave my hands up in the air


----------



## MrSki (Apr 23, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Also the Sidney Street / Robsart Street interface always seems a bit confusing - when you walk along there doesn't seem enough of a junction to stop one street & start the other, even though its clear enough on the map.
> 
> Did it used to be either Sidney Street or Robsart Street all the way along or was there something diving them?


It is a bit like Parliament Street & Whitehall. Just seem to flow into one another.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Those are the existing ones, presumably there'll be some others to consider voting for this time.



I can't find out which shower of shite hope to piss on us next. Forgive the mixed metaphor.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 23, 2014)

Well spoil your ballot to show you're at least engaging with the process but don't find any of the options suitable.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Well spoil your ballot to show you're at least engaging with the process but don't find any of the options suitable.



I might write a political slogan on it.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I can't find out which shower of shite hope to piss on us next. Forgive the mixed metaphor.


Forgiven.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Well spoil your ballot to show you're at least engaging with the process but don't find any of the options suitable.


Spoiling your ballot paper doesn't do this.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 23, 2014)

Seen yesterday outside where Substation used to be: a Foxtons car getting towed. Hard not to say ha ha.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Spoiling your ballot paper doesn't do this.



Women died for the right to spoil their ballot papers 
(and men too)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Women died for the right to spoil their ballot papers
> (and men too)



Even more died because they did vote.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Spoiling your ballot paper doesn't do this.


It shows interest / intent, as opposed to all the votes that don't get cast because people can't be arsed to walk to the polling station or whatever. If you know of a better alternative, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Even more died because they did vote.



eh?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> eh?



Capitalism kills.


----------



## classicdish (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I can't find out which shower of shite hope to piss on us next. Forgive the mixed metaphor.


To date the following parties have announced their lists of candidates for the European Elections 2014. Once nominations for candidates close at the end of April, final lists will be available by region.
http://www.europarl.org.uk/en/european_elections/candidates2014.html


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It shows interest / intent, as opposed to all the votes that don't get cast because people can't be arsed to walk to the polling station or whatever. If you know of a better alternative, I'm open to suggestions.



I think not bothering is just as valid. A low turnout reduces legitimacy.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

classicdish said:


> To date the following parties have announced their lists of candidates for the European Elections 2014. Once nominations for candidates close at the end of April, final lists will be available by region.
> http://www.europarl.org.uk/en/european_elections/candidates2014.html



That's useful but really need a list of candidates for each ward.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think not bothering is just as valid. A low turnout reduces legitimacy.



Then they just say the people are apathetic - when I'm anything but, I'm mad as hell at them. I'm still voting or writing 'none of the above' or 'women died for this' on my ballot paper. I know it doesn't change much, but its my small gesture, its my right.

Not sure why elections mean children are booted out of school for the day, I think parents should 'fine' the govt for holding elections in term time.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Women died for the right to spoil their ballot papers
> (and men too)


I know.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It shows interest / intent, as opposed to all the votes that don't get cast because people can't be arsed to walk to the polling station or whatever. If you know of a better alternative, I'm open to suggestions.





Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think not bothering is just as valid. A low turnout reduces legitimacy.


Dexter Deadwood is correct.

There is no point in spoiling your paper. You might as well not bother turning up.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 23, 2014)

I think what friendofdorothy said sums it up nicely - there's always the whole 'Low turn out, people don't care, how can we make politics more exciting and/or simple for the public' debates after a low turn out. But I understand, and I really, really, really care.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 23, 2014)

Plus, spoils are counted and recorded.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 23, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Then they just say the people are apathetic - when I'm anything but, I'm mad as hell at them. I'm still voting or writing 'none of the above' or 'women died for this' on my ballot paper. I know it doesn't change much, but its my small gesture, its my right.
> 
> Not sure why elections mean children are booted out of school for the day, I think parents should 'fine' the govt for holding elections in term time.



On Brixton Hill, I note that Corpus Christi are never asked to give up their school. Sudbourne always is


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> On Brixton Hill, I note that Corpus Christi are never asked to give up their school. Sudbourne always is


That always irked me when i went there,my mates at Sudbourne got a day in the park and we never


----------



## colacubes (Apr 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> On Brixton Hill, I note that Corpus Christi are never asked to give up their school. Sudbourne always is



St John's in Angell Town has always been my polling station for the last 10 years whether general, euro or council election.  Seems a bit unfair on the kids tbh.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I think what friendofdorothy said sums it up nicely - there's always the whole 'Low turn out, people don't care, how can we make politics more exciting and/or simple for the public' debates after a low turn out. But I understand, and I really, really, really care.


I think we all feel the same, it's just that spoiling the ballot paper is a complete waste of time unless you are intent on saying something to the one person who counts your vote.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 23, 2014)

gabi said:


> Didn't 127 shut down about 10 years ago? Is it really still there? No idea what juniors place is.



My late night drinking days are few and far between these days -
127 alive and well - again - presume new managers, its got a licence now and a rope outside and everything
Juniors = the Circle offy (Dulwich Rd) - not a bar - just Juniors mates keeping him company, he is a nice man.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> I think we all feel the same, it's just that spoiling the ballot paper is a complete waste of time unless you are intent on saying something to the one person who counts your vote.


 Spoiled ballots are counted and recorded though. Imagine returning a vote where the majority was spoiled. That sends a stronger message than not turning up.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Spoiled ballots are counted and recorded though. Imagine returning a vote where the majority was spoiled. That sends a stronger message than not turning up.


Can you give me an example of them being recorded?


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Can you give me an example of them being recorded?


 there is a column here in the results for rejected votes .......... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Result...eneral_election_by_parliamentary_constituency
....which is similar but there is no distinction between votes deliberately spoilt, and accidental ones.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm in Coldharbour Ward but what does that mean in European terms, South London? I can't find the constituency and i'm not stupid


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

I didn't think they were recorded.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> I didn't think they were recorded.



You were wrong.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You were wrong.


  They aren't recorded.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> They aren't recorded.



They are recorded but not how you like. I think.


----------



## classicdish (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm in Coldharbour Ward but what does that mean in European terms, South London? I can't find the constituency and i'm not stupid


London region

candidates: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_(European_Parliament_constituency)#2014


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

classicdish said:


> London region


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> They are recorded but not how you like. I think.


You're wrong.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> You're wrong.



Well, we will have to disagree on that until an electoral expert comes along.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

I've just come to a decision on this European vote thing. Why should we engage with them on their terms? We spoil our ballot paper but they say they have rejected it. Fuck them. I'm not bothering to vote or engage in their process.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, we will have to disagree on that until an electoral expert comes along.


Not really. The Information is in the link cuppa tee posted, presuming it's right.

I'd like them to be properly recorded, it'd make spoiling your ballot worthwhile. I didn't think they were, and I was right.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Not really. The Information is in the link @cuppa tea posted, presuming it's right.
> 
> I'd like them to be properly recorded, it'd make spoiling your ballot worthwhile. I didn't think they were, and I was right.



Well, now you have clarified your position i concede the point.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, now you have clarified your position i concede the point.





Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just come to a decision on this European vote thing. Why should we engage with them on their terms? We spoil our ballot paper but they say they have rejected it. Fuck them. I'm not bothering to vote or engage in their process.


This is how I feel, except I do vote. It's a bugger.

Is 'campaigning' for a "none of the above" type option realistic? Why isn't there a genuine left alternative that people actually vote for?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> This is how I feel, except I do vote. It's a bugger.
> 
> *Is 'campaigning' for a "none of the above" type option realistic? *Why isn't there a genuine left alternative that people actually vote for?



No. It's not even proper. Being defined by what you are opposed to is essentially conformist. There appears to be no Left genuine or otherwise; in Brixton or elsewhere.


----------



## Smick (Apr 23, 2014)

Is there a deposit in the European election?

I'm pissed off with the mainstream, but if any indies take my fancy, it would be worth giving them my vote to help them get their deposit back.

I would never consider not voting and would happily scribble profanity over the paper if none of the candidates spoke to me.

When I lived in Dublin, I regularly voted for the Socialist candidate, knowing she was a pain in the arse to other politicians. She ended up getting voted in after I left.


----------



## classicdish (Apr 23, 2014)

Smick said:


> Is there a deposit in the European election?


"A £5000 deposit is required to stand in European elections. This will be returned if a candidate obtains 2.5% of the votes cast in the entire region."


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

classicdish said:


> "*A £5000 deposit is required to stand in European elections. *This will be returned if a candidate obtains 2.5% of the votes cast in the entire region."



So no working class candidates then.


----------



## Smick (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> So no working class candidates then.


 
You can't run a campaign as one person. I don't think any individual would stump up the deposit alone.

I'm not entirely in favour of the deposit system, but it stops every dick with an axe to grind clogging up the ballot paper.


----------



## thatguyhex (Apr 23, 2014)

Reverse snobbery time: this afternoon I saw a group of some of the Sloaniest Sloaney bastards that I've ever seen coming out of the Lexadon construction site next to Bookmongers. Ugh.

Meanwhile, the Market House seem to have stolen the roof off a bus shelter and nailed it up over their front terrace. It's fucking hideous and I can't believe that planning permission would have been granted to something so completely alien to the style of the building. I certainly don't remember seeing any planning permission notices having been put up around here beforehand either.​


----------



## buscador (Apr 24, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I used to go to the Plug to play pinball. Good for pinball but not as a boozer.



I love pinball (even though I'm fairly crap at it.) Does anywhere local still have a table?


----------



## MrSki (Apr 24, 2014)

buscador said:


> I love pinball (even though I'm fairly crap at it.) Does anywhere local still have a table?


I don't live down that way any more but a couple of pubs around Clapham Common used to have it but that was ten years back. 
Sorry.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> Meanwhile, the Market House seem to have stolen the roof off a bus shelter and nailed it up over their front terrace. It's fucking hideous and I can't believe that planning permission would have been granted to something so completely alien to the style of the building. I certainly don't remember seeing any planning permission notices having been put up around here beforehand either.​




http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/planning-...-and-policies/report-the-breaking-of-planning


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> Meanwhile, the Market House seem to have stolen the roof off a bus shelter and nailed it up over their front terrace. It's fucking hideous and I can't believe that planning permission would have been granted to something so completely alien to the style of the building. I certainly don't remember seeing any planning permission notices having been put up around here beforehand either.​


I saw that too and it is a horrible creation.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

Ziggy Marley was pretty damn good at the Fridge tonight.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 24, 2014)

Got this from Twitter and facebook:



> *Lambeth United* ‏@LUHousingCoop  13 hrs
> @lambeth_council officer appears to have broken in co-op home belonging to resident still legally defending!!
> *Lambeth United* ‏@LUHousingCoop  12 hrs
> Lambeth Council have forced entry to a house put Camelot in. Resident is still defending and still has belongings there


----------



## aussw9 (Apr 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> On Brixton Hill, I note that Corpus Christi are never asked to give up their school. Sudbourne always is



Why arent elections held on Saturdays (or Sunday). Minimises disruption to schools and would surely increase voter turn out.


----------



## prunus (Apr 24, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> Why arent elections held on Saturdays (or Sunday). Minimises disruption to schools and would surely increase voter turn out.



So the counters, who stay up all night and into Friday, have the weekend to recover, I believe.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> Why arent elections held on Saturdays (or Sunday). Minimises disruption to schools and would surely increase voter turn out.


Why schools, anyway? Putt polling stations in pubs.


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Why schools, anyway? Putt polling stations in pubs.


Or on golf courses?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Or on golf courses?


Or set up crazy golf putt and poll in the pub and each candidate has their own  hole. I reckon you might get more than 100% turnout.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 52663
> 
> Ziggy Marley was pretty damn good at the Fridge tonight.



Is that Simon Price to your left?


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 24, 2014)

So a female UKIP MEP* or MP candidate (not sure which) for the Herne Hill Ward was running around yesterday frantically trying to badger people to sign their nomination form before the deadline. 

Snowina politely declined, which shows more restraint than I could ever do. 

*I'm assuming this is Elizabeth Jones - barbour jacket etc.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 24, 2014)

i'm told the the former hostel for mentally disordered offenders at the corner of Fairmount Road and Brixton Hill has now been sold.  Will be interesting to see what is done with it now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i'm told the the former hostel for mentally disordered offenders at the corner of Fairmount Road and Brixton Hill has now been sold.  Will be interesting to see what is done with it now.


Fun pub called The Mad House


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 24, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Fun pub called The Mad House


 
cocktails called "schitzophrenia", "self-neglect",  and "history of sexual offences".


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> cocktails called "schitzophrenia", "self-neglect",  and "history of sexual offences".


Largactil Shuffle


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

Lunatic lager - It will get you off your tits! (a free sexist chaser with every pint purchased during happy hour.)


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Lunatic lager - It will get you off your tits! (a free sexist chaser with every pint purchased during happy hour.)


This will compliment the finger buffet of locally sourced nuts and crackers.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

Another restaurant coming to Atlantic Road. Goodbye the old Front Line off licence (and, presumably, the rehearsal studio below).
http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s64696/04_61 Atlantic Road 14.00692.FUL.pdf


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 24, 2014)

i used to go in the Front Line most days when I lived on Kellett Road.  lovely bunch of people.  did they sell up or have they been forced out, do you know?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2014)

I know we don't like businesses using the riots for branding purposes around here, so I presume the closure of Front Line will be welcomed.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i used to go in the Front Line most days when I lived on Kellett Road.  lovely bunch of people.  did they sell up or have they been forced out, do you know?


I'm guessing it'll be the usual end of lease/massively hiked renewal option combo. It was a good store. Shame to see it go.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

For a moment the sun came out and all were sing and dancing, rocking down to Electric Avenue, then the rain came and it got me. 
Yeah, oh yeah. Mmm, oh yeah. Mmm, alright. Oh you got me, raining on the front line. Oh you got me mama, raining on the front line.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I know we don't like businesses using the riots for branding purposes around here, so I presume the closure of Front Line will be welcomed.


 
nice try.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I know we don't like businesses using the riots for branding purposes around here, so I presume the closure of Front Line will be welcomed.



the current name is/was atlantic wines



editor said:


> Another restaurant coming to Atlantic Road. Goodbye the old Front Line off licence (and, presumably, the rehearsal studio below).
> http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s64696/04_61 Atlantic Road 14.00692.FUL.pdf



the planning document says "mixed use restaurant/takeaway" which could mean something  like a burger king or a kebab shop.
I didnt use this shop often but it was an annual stop-off for me on the way back from the fireworks for a Dragon stout to keep me company til i reached home/pub


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the current name is/was atlantic wines


Yes I know, but I described it as the "old Frontline" and everyone I know still describes it thus.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Yes I know, but I described it as the "old Frontline" and everyone I know still describes it thus.


As do I but my comment referred to teuchter and their sarky  comment about the closure of the "Frontline"


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> As do I but my comment referred to teuchter and their sarky  comment about the closure of the "Frontline"


Oh, OK, sorry.


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2014)

As always*, it was a fair point teuchter made, pointing out how people on here seem to make up their rules as they go along. Only reason people are getting defensive is because it was clearly correct.


*mostly


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 24, 2014)

nice try.


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> As do I but my comment referred to teuchter and their sarky  comment about the closure of the "Frontline"


Ok. We should turn our wrath on the people who continue to call it by the riot-branding name, thus perpetuatiing outdated Brixton cliches, rather than the business itself.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Ok. We should turn our wrath on the people who continue to call it by the riot-branding name, thus perpetuatiing outdated Brixton cliches, rather than the business itself.


There's a difference between members of the community using a title that has it's roots in folk history and business enterprise with no connection using it to promote their brand.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I know we don't like businesses using the riots for branding purposes around here, so I presume the closure of Front Line will be welcomed.



Railton Road was known as the frontline before the riots happened.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2014)

Where does the name come from?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Where does the name come from?


What Railton?


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Railton Road was known as the frontline before the riots happened.


Correct. The riot had nothing to do with the naming of the area.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Correct. The riot had nothing to do with the naming of the area.


Thankyou.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> What Railton?


"The frontline"


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> "The frontline"


Have a look on wiki or something im not explaining on here,Nor am i going to get into a slanging match over something i know to be fact.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2014)

This local source seems to suggest that Atlantic Road was known as the 'Frontline' after its central role in the 1981 Brixton Riots. I wouldn't believe everything you read on t'internet though.

The tensions which led to the road being known as the front line are the same tensions which led to the riots. 
The riots cemented the name The Frontline in popular conscience. Yes it existed before but it's a bit far fetched to say that the riot had _nothing to do with_ the naming of the area.

I wonder whether the shop would have been called The Fronline if the riots had never occurred?


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> The riots cemented the name The Frontline in popular conscience. Yes it existed before but it's a bit far fetched to say that the riot had _nothing to do with_ the naming of the area.


No, you're wrong. It was commonly known locally as the frontline *BEFORE* the riots. The riots just made the name more widely known. Talk to any long time local and they'll tell you this, along with the reasons why it got its popular nickname. 


SarfLondoner said:


> Have a look on wiki or something im not explaining on here,Nor am i going to get into a slanging match over something i know to be fact.


This archive article makes that point abundantly clear.  
http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/riot.html


----------



## kittyP (Apr 24, 2014)

Foodbanks. 
A. Are you allowed to just randomly donate stuff to them at the premises they work from? Or does it have to be through a scheme? 

B. If you can just donate to them, where are there some in Brixton please? 

Thank you


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 24, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Foodbanks.
> A. Are you allowed to just randomly donate stuff to them at the premises they work from? Or does it have to be through a scheme?
> 
> B. If you can just donate to them, where are there some in Brixton please?
> ...



You can donate to the Brixton Foodbank by buying stuff at Nour and they'll then deliver it.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 24, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> You can donate to the Brixton Foodbank by buying stuff at Nour and they'll then deliver it.



That's not my issue  But thank you. 
Issue is I have loads of cans of stuff (still well in date) that I don't want.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 24, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Foodbanks.
> A. Are you allowed to just randomly donate stuff to them at the premises they work from? Or does it have to be through a scheme?
> 
> B. If you can just donate to them, where are there some in Brixton please?
> ...



They usually have sessions where you can turn up and donate.  The nearest one to you is probably the church on Ferndale Rd but I may be wrong.  List below:

http://norwoodbrixton.foodbank.org.uk/get-involved

I think their donation sessions are Tuesday and Friday.  If it's outside those times, Nour will donate if you buy it there as do Tesco (*spit*).  Bear in mind they only take non perishables.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 24, 2014)

kittyP said:


> That's not my issue  But thank you.
> Issue is I have loads of cans of stuff (still well in date) that I don't want.



ETA - in which case you want this link (Tues or Sat morning are the sessions):

http://www.stpaulsbrixton.org/loving-brixton/foodbank


----------



## kittyP (Apr 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> They usually have sessions where you can turn up and donate.  The nearest one to you is probably the church on Ferndale Rd but I may be wrong.  List below:
> 
> http://norwoodbrixton.foodbank.org.uk/get-involved
> 
> I think their donation sessions are Tuesday and Friday.  If it's outside those times, Nour will donate if you buy it there as do Tesco (*spit*).  Bear in mind they only take non perishables.



Thanks. As above I have a load of cans (been sorting out cupboards) that I don't want. 
Didn't really know what else to do with them. 
My mum went mad on buying my tinned salmon


----------



## kittyP (Apr 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> ETA - in which case you want this link (Tues or Sat morning are the sessions):
> 
> http://www.stpaulsbrixton.org/loving-brixton/foodbank



Thank you


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Foodbanks.
> A. Are you allowed to just randomly donate stuff to them at the premises they work from? Or does it have to be through a scheme?
> 
> B. If you can just donate to them, where are there some in Brixton please?
> ...



Foodbank shopping list.
http://norwoodbrixton.foodbank.org....k/Shopping-Lists/2014-Shopping-list-flyer.pdf


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> No, you're wrong. It was commonly known locally as the frontline *BEFORE* the riots. The riots just made the name more widely known. Talk to any long time local and they'll tell you this, along with the reasons why it got its popular nickname.


 I said the riots cemented the name in popular conscience. You say I'm wrong, the riots just made the name more widely known?



> This archive article makes that point abundantly clear.
> http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/riot.html


The local source I was referring to (tongue in cheek) was your own feature about the naming of the area, in which you state "Once known as the 'Frontline' after its central role in the 1981 Brixton Riots, Atlantic/Railton Road has undergone a transformation" article.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I said the riots cemented the name in popular conscience.


No idea what that's supposed to mean, but the bit which you've just edited out of your quote was this baffling statement, _"Yes it existed before but it's a bit far fetched to say that the riot had nothing to do with the naming of the area."_

That doesn't make sense. The riot clearly had nothing to do with the naming of the area* because it was already called the Frontline!*


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2014)

sarfLondoner said:


> Have a look on wiki or something im not explaining on here,Nor am i going to get into a slanging match over something i know to be fact.


I think it's happening anyway featuring the usual suspect.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 24, 2014)

I moved to Brixton in '76 it was the frontline then.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

peterkro said:


> I moved to Brixton in '76 it was the frontline then.


Ah yes, but was the name _cemented in popular conscience_ by the locals then? That is the important question. Apparently.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Ah yes, but was the name _cemented in popular conscience_ by the locals then? That is the important question. Apparently.


the name was cemented in popular culture by mr eddy grant


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the name was cemented in popular culture by mr eddy grant


Ah, two years before the riot then!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 24, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Foodbanks.
> A. Are you allowed to just randomly donate stuff to them at the premises they work from? Or does it have to be through a scheme?
> 
> B. If you can just donate to them, where are there some in Brixton please?
> ...



Not sure if it's any good for you, but I donate via Elaine the Flower Lady by Herne Hill station.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Ah, two years before the riot then!



yes, and mr grant was using the folk history of the neighbourhood as inspiration so the local vernacular usage is probably even earlier......


----------



## kittyP (Apr 24, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Not sure if it's any good for you, but I donate via Elaine the Flower Lady by Herne Hill station.



Thank you it is a help. 
I feel a bit weird turning up to a food bank with just loads tins of fish but right now, as in this point in time, we are really skint so can't really top it up. 
Giving them to the flower lady might seem less awkward iyswim? 
But would hate to just waste them, let them sit there till kingdom come. 
Someone might like them. 

Maybe I'll wait til Badgers gets paid and add some more functional stuff. 

Anyway, good to have options x


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 24, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Thank you it is a help.
> I feel a bit weird turning up to a food bank with just loads tins of fish but right now, as in this point in time, we are really skint so can't really top it up.
> Giving them to the flower lady might seem less awkward iyswim?
> But would hate to just waste them, let them sit there till kingdom come.
> ...


bet the foodbank would be delighted with tins of fish - really useful and tasty


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> yes, and mr grant was using the folk history of the neighbourhood as inspiration so the local vernacular usage is probably even earlier......



uh-huh




			
				Brixton Buzz said:
			
		

> Although, it was never written about Brixton (and preceeded the riots by two years) Eddy’s 1979 single ‘Living on the Front Line’ (video below) was adopted by residents of Brixton and sung as a protest song in the riots of 1981.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> No idea what that's supposed to mean, but the bit which you've just edited out of your quote was this baffling statement, _"Yes it existed before but it's a bit far fetched to say that the riot had nothing to do with the naming of the area."_
> 
> That doesn't make sense. The riot clearly had nothing to do with the naming of the area* because it was already called the Frontline!*




I'll just take the liberty of quoting you again from your archive of street photos:


> "Once known as the 'Frontline' after its central role in the 1981 Brixton Riots, Atlantic/Railton Road has undergone a transformation"



And then again from you:


> The riot clearly had nothing to do with the naming of the area.



You may be comfortable indignantly flip flopping from one extreme to the other. I am happy to stick with what I said:


> The tensions which led to the road being known as the front line are the same tensions which led to the riots.
> The riots cemented the name The Frontline in popular conscience. Yes it existed before but it's a bit far fetched to say that the riot had _nothing to do with_ the naming of the area.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> This local source seems to suggest that Atlantic Road was known as the 'Frontline' after its central role in the 1981 Brixton Riots. I wouldn't believe everything you read on t'internet though.
> 
> The tensions which led to the road being known as the front line are the same tensions which led to the riots.
> The riots cemented the name The Frontline in popular conscience. Yes it existed before but it's a bit far fetched to say that the riot had _nothing to do with_ the naming of the area.
> ...



Great tune from1979,,,


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> uh-huh


I recall at the time the tune's title was taken to refer to a part of Brixton as
noted in the post by peterkro


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Great tune from1979,,,



Yep - as I mentioned last month I think, one of my favourite bass lines.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 24, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> bet the foodbank would be delighted with tins of fish - really useful and tasty



Well it's pretty good for you innit? 
And it's lots of pink and red salmon and such that is not cheap.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Yep - as I mentioned last month I think, one of my favourite bass lines.


He recorded that tune in Australia for his own label,Ice records.I agree it has a fantastic Bass line and shock many a wall at the blues parties i attended in my youth.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'll just take the liberty of quoting you again from your archive of street photos:


I've now edited that one tiny, _fifteen year old _comment, but I'm curious why you continue to ignore the contents of the in-depth article on the riots which makes the point about the historic naming of the area very clear indeed. though. Why is that?

Your comments are still _utter nonsense_ though:


Rushy said:


> The tensions which led to the road being known as the front line are the same tensions which led to the riots.


You what?


Rushy said:


> .
> The riots cemented the name The Frontline in popular conscience.


Apart from the hit record popularly seen as celebrating the area two years previously, you mean, not that it has anything to do with the half-baked point being made.


Rushy said:


> I wonder whether the shop would have been called The Fronline if the riots had never occurred?


I see no reason why not given that it's been known under then name locally for a long time. Even before the riots!


----------



## leanderman (Apr 24, 2014)

Not exactly the Somme, is it?


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Not exactly the Somme, is it?


Did anyone say it was?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> He recorded that tune in Australia for his own label,Ice records.I agree it has a fantastic Bass line and shock many a wall at the blues parties i attended in my youth.


I didn't know about it being recorded in Australia. Makes it even better for me!
It's just such a fucking dirty noise. Me and my old mate, god rest his soul, used to sit his bedroom blasting the 12" before heading off to a party.
(And no - blasting the 12" is not a euphamism).


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

After the riots there was an attempt to recreate the frontline on Acre lane but to no avail, and again on Landor road but with the same outcome.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I didn't know about it being recorded in Australia. Makes it even better for me!
> It's just such a fucking dirty noise. Me and my old mate, god rest his soul, used to sit his bedroom blasting the 12" before heading off to a party.
> (And no - blasting the 12" is not a euphamism).


. I wasn't sure but presumed you are Australian thats why i put that bit of info in for you.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> After the riots there was an attempt to recreate the frontline on Acre lane but to no avail, and again on Landor road but with the same outcome.


Here's how rasorder describes the song: 


> big hit, remind me of Brixton frontline back in the days, it uplift the community of Brixton during the 1981 riots, we were all singin it down here.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> . I wasn't sure but presumed you are Australian thats why i put that bit of info in for you.


Don't fucking tell everyone, maaaate .
(People only notice any hint of an accent when I'm drunk, surprised or talking to my Mum. Or blasting  a 12").


----------



## leanderman (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Did anyone say it was?



Well, I was looking to move my drinks cabinet (closer to Berlin)


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Don't fucking tell everyone, maaaate .
> (People only notice any hint of an accent when I'm drunk, surprised or talking to my Mum. Or blasting  a 12").


. Its your avatar that got me thinking about Austraila,Am i right or just mad?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> . Its your avatar that got me thinking about Austraila,Am i right or just mad?


I was looking for this







but stumbled across my truer likeness.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2014)

So the name "frontline" has nothing to do with any of the tensions that were significant in the outbreak of the riots. I am waiting with much interest to hear more on this theory.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I was looking for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a parking bay for bats?


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> So the name "frontline" has nothing to do with any of the tensions that were significant in the outbreak of the riots. I am waiting with much interest to hear more on this theory.


Nope.

It's all been cleared up- Rushy was talking 'utter nonsense'. Why are you still banging on about it?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> So the name "frontline" has nothing to do with any of the tensions that were significant in the outbreak of the riots. I am waiting with much interest to hear more on this theory.


No dear.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> I've now edited that one tiny, _fifteen year old _comment,


You were authoritatively spouting shit though, weren't you, without a faintest clue what you were talking about. I wonder what else you will be editing in 15yrs time.



> but I'm curious why you continue to ignore the contents of the in-depth article on the riots which makes the point about the historic naming of the area very clear indeed. though. Why is that?


I haven't ignored it. I just don't understand why you keep referencing it.  I have not contradicted it.



> Your comments are still _utter nonsense_ though:
> You what?


Did you really not understand that sentence. Seriously? Is it that tricky for you? Fair enough then.



> Apart from the hit record popularly seen as celebrating the area two years previously, you mean, not that it has anything to do with the half-baked point being made.


If you don't think the riots were largely responsible for cementing the name in popular conscience - what is your excuse for claiming the riots were the origins of the name Frontline 15 years ago? Why did you not mention Eddy Grant's 1979 hit of the same name? (It was before the riots, you know.)


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is it a parking bay for bats?







Cheeky little fuckers they are too.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Nope.
> 
> It's all been cleared up- Rushy was talking 'utter nonsense'. Why are you still banging on about it?



I was just a bit muddled I suppose. Now I can see that Rushy's statement was completely outlandish and the name probably was just a big coincidence and dates back to the 19th century when the area was developed by a landowner called Lord Frontline, perhaps.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> You were authoritatively spouting shit though, weren't you, without a faintest clue what you were talking about. I wonder what else you will be editing in 15yrs time.


Isn't that exactly what you're doing now? Why yes, it is!

Not sure why you think a one line caption to a 15 year old photo panorama is so important either. I guess that's all you've got.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Cheeky little fuckers they are too.


That could be used in London to alert us all to traffic wardens


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I know we don't like businesses using the riots for branding purposes around here, so I presume the closure of Front Line will be welcomed.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Isn't that exactly what you're doing now? Why yes, it is!
> 
> Not sure why you think a one line caption to a 15 year old photo panorama is so important either. I guess that's all you've got.


Which bit of what I spouted was shit, Ed? Specifically.

And why do you keep claiming it was 15yrs ago that you posted the comment?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Which bit of what I spouted was shit, Ed? Specifically.
> 
> And why do you keep claiming it was 15yrs ago that you posted the comment?


I'll let other people make up their own minds about your strange claims here, and I'll also let them make up their minds about your strange, obsessive behaviour in searching out a one line comment written on a totally different part of the site so long ago I can't even remember writing it. 

It's weird and stalky if you ask me. Either way, I have no interest in engaging you further.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 25, 2014)

* slow handclaps


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> * slow handclaps


Shame there's no end in sight, isn't it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

Im just reminding you of your orignal post.It's since been established and proved that "The Frontline" was the frontline quite some time before the riots.It was notoriously known as that in the seventies let alone the eighties to anyone that smoked a bit of grass. It wasn't called the frontline because that's where some of the rioting took place. Im surprised you havn't implicated the house of bottles in your argument due to the amount of petrol bombs that were used.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

The policeman's-helmet-cocktail chaps are off the hook too, seeing as policemen were invented previous to 1981.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll let other people make up their own minds about your strange claims here, and I'll also let them make up their minds about your strange, obsessive behaviour in searching out a one line comment written on a totally different part of the site so long ago I can't even remember writing it.
> 
> It's weird and stalky if you ask me. Either way, I have no interest in engaging you further.


I googled "The Frontline Brixton". Your comment was fifth on the first page of results. Try it for yourself here. Not really all that obsessive, is it?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Im just reminding you of your orignal post.It's since been established and proved that "The Frontline" was the frontline quite some time before the riots.It was notoriously known as that in the seventies let alone the eighties to anyone that smoked a bit of grass. It wasn't called the frontline because that's where some of the rioting took place. Im surprised you havn't implicated the house of bottles in your argument due to the amount of petrol bombs that were used.


The Brixton Fairies were referring to it as the Frontline back in the seventies too.


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

What about that beer label with the riot picture on?

Beer bottles have had labels on for a long time, I spose.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> The policeman's-helmet-cocktail chaps are off the hook too, seeing as policemen were invented previous to 1981.


You know Teuchty im beginning to like you,Keep it up you make me happy


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah, the pleasures of the ignore function.


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Ah, the pleasures of the ignore function.


Which isn't available to all.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Im just reminding you of your orignal post.It's since been established and proved that "The Frontline" was the frontline quite some time before the riots.It was notoriously known as that in the seventies let alone the eighties to anyone that smoked a bit of grass. It wasn't called the frontline because that's where some of the rioting took place. Im surprised you havn't implicated the house of bottles in your argument due to the amount of petrol bombs that were used.


If you are referring to me (maaaate) - my first comment was:


> The tensions which led to the road being known as the front line are the same tensions which led to the riots.
> The riots cemented the name The Frontline in popular conscience. Yes it existed before but it's a bit far fetched to say that the riot had _nothing to do with_ the naming of the area.


Yeah - people in London who smoke weed. Yeah - a few people who actually knew what Eddie Grant was singing about (I didn't have a clue - I lived in rural Spain in 79). But the riots made the name well known across the country. So much so that Ed, like so may others, thought that's where the name came from.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Which isn't available to all.


Ed has his own "special" ignore button which will no doubt be coming out soon on account of all this general _strangeness_.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I googled "The Frontline Brixton". Your comment was fifth on the first page of results. Try it for yourself here. Not really all that obsessive, is it?


That is true.


teuchter said:


> So the name "frontline" has nothing to do with any of the tensions that were significant in the outbreak of the riots. I am waiting with much interest to hear more on this theory.





SarfLondoner said:


> He recorded that tune in Australia for his own label,Ice records.I agree it has a fantastic Bass line and shock many a wall at the blues parties i attended in my youth.


Please allow me to interject here. I myself recall the sensation created by the Eddy Grant number - I had recently moved to Brixton and worked at Grundig in Penge, with other engineers local to Brixton. We all thought the song was a hoot, as we identified Atlantic Road (Brixton & Bangladesh Wholefoods/Record emporium) through to Railton Road as far as the George pub as the Front Line in Feb 1979. 
As a concession to my OCD I just got out my Eddy Grant video cassette, but unfortunately the narrative link gives no clue as to what Eddy Grant thought the Front Line was in his song. He just said the bass riff was very strident so he made the video more amusing. For the record Eddy Grant days that Electric Avenue in his song refers to Bridgetown Barbados (does not mention Brixton at all).


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

CH1 said:


> That is true.
> 
> 
> unfortunately the narrative link gives no clue as to what Eddy Grant thought the Front Line was in his song. He just said the bass riff was very strident


He was not lying. Have I mentioned that his is one of my favourite bass lines....


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> If you are referring to me (maaaate) - my first comment was:
> 
> Yeah - people in London who smoke weed. Yeah - a few people who actually knew what Eddie Grant was singing about (I didn't have a clue - I lived in rural Spain in 79). But the riots made the name well known across the country. So much so that Ed, like so may others, thought that's where the name came from.


I wasnt referring to you mate, It was to Teuchter's original post,im not great with the reply and quote thingy.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I wasnt referring to you mate, It was to Teuchter's original post,im not great with the reply and quote thingy.


It's "maaaate".


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

If you look at the lyrics to Living on the Frontline there's nothing to indicate it was written specifically about Brixton.

Yeah, oh yeah
Mmm, oh yeah
Mmm, alright

Oh you got me
Living on the front line
Oh you got me mama
Living on the front line

Oh mama
You gonna mourn me in the wrong time
Oh you got me mama
You gonna mourn me on the front line
They got me living on top of my existence
Oh appreciating my resistance

Oh mama, mama you got me
Living on the front line
Oh mama, mama you got me
Living on the front line

I said yeah, yeah, oh yeah
I said yeah, yeah, oh yeah
Oh what kind of man could I be
If I can't talk about what I see

Oh they tell me do beware
Take your little money and go
Me, no want no dirty money
No, me, no want no dirty money

Oh mama, mama you got me
Living on the front line
Oh mama, mama you got me
Born in the wrong time

Ah yeah, yeah, oh yeah
Woo woo yeah, yeah, oh yeah

Do all my brothers in Africa
All stop shooting your brother
Do all my brothers in Africa
All stop shooting your brother

I need your brother in Africa
Oh we are born from the same mother
Oh mama, mama you got me
Born on the front line

Oh mama, mama you got me
Living on the front line
Oh, yeah, yeah, oh yeah
Woo-woo-woo, yeah, yeah
Oh yeah, aah

Me, no want nobodys money
There lord they sugar me no want to see
Me, no want to shoot Palestines
Oh I have land, oh I have mine

Oh mama, mama you got me
Living on the front line
Oh mama, mama you got me
Living on the front line

Stop this brother killing brother
Over in our land in Africa
Stop this brother shooting sister
Over in our land in Africa

Oh mama, mama you got me
Living on the front line
Oh mama, mama you got me
Living on the front line

Me no want no bloody money
Me have a talk about what I see
I don't want your bribery
Me have a talk about what I see

Me no want to go America
Oh, me no want to be come big Star
Me no want to take cocaine
Oh, to block off my brain

Oh mama, mama you got me
Living on the front line
Oh mama, mama you got me
Living on the front line

I said yeah, yeah, oh yeah
I said yeah, yeah, oh yeah

Oh mama, mama, oh mama
You got me living on the front line
Living on the front line

They got me living on the front line
They got me living on the front line
They got me born in the wrong time


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

If only I could look though people's long-forgotten notes from over a decade ago, find a single throwaway line from those ancient comments to build an entire argument around and then completely ignore anything they've written or said on the subject since - even after they've corrected the original error. 

Wouldn't that be a really grown up way to conduct a discussion?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> If you look at the lyrics to Living on the Frontline there's nothing to indicate it was written specifically about Brixton.



Don't spoil this shit for me Teutchy.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

"an entire argument" ?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It's "maaaate".


Sorry maaaate. Fucking hell im now saying maaaate with an Aussie accent as i type.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> If only I could look though people's long-forgotten notes from over a decade ago, find a single throwaway line from those ancient comments to build an entire argument around and then completely ignore anything they've written or said on the subject since - even after they've corrected the original error.
> 
> Wouldn't that be a really grown up way to conduct a discussion?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Sorry maaaate. Fucking hell im now saying maaaate with an Aussie accent as i type.


Time to stop, before it goes too far.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

So apparently St Pauls in Bristol was also known as "the frontline".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bristol/content/sop/grosvenor_road/frontline.shtml

An interesting quote from that article:



> In the programme it is likened to Brixton which was once a no-go zone and is now an expensive area to try to move into.
> Middle class people are buying up the houses and prices have risen dramatically.



That's written in 2002.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I wasnt referring to you mate, It was to Teuchter's original post,im not great with the reply and quote thingy.


Yes I remember what I said in my original post. It was designed to stimulate debate, and as such I think it has been a productive evening's work.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> So apparently St Pauls in Bristol was also known as "the frontline".
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/bristol/content/sop/grosvenor_road/frontline.shtml
> 
> ...


There is a famous reggae band from Bristol called frontline they took there name from a bbc sitcom(The frontline) after been asked to record a theme tune for the sitcom. This would have been in the early eighties.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Im just reminding you of your orignal post.It's since been established and proved that "The Frontline" was the frontline quite some time before the riots.It was notoriously known as that in the seventies let alone the eighties to anyone that smoked a bit of grass. It wasn't called the frontline because that's where some of the rioting took place. Im surprised you havn't implicated the house of bottles in your argument due to the amount of petrol bombs that were used.



I worked for a Jamaican builder (early 80s) who used to go down there to get grass. 

And they would sell him the real stuff not rubbish.

I agree it was called Frontline before the riots. Everyone around then knew that.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Yes I remember what I said in my original post. It was designed to stimulate debate, and as such I think it has been a productive evening's work.


Actually - it has totally fucked up my evening's productivity. I intended to move my domains over to namecheap due to poor mail forwarding but have instead engaged wholeheartedly in this nonsense. I curse you.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I worked for a Jamaican builder (early 80s) who used to go down there to get grass.
> 
> And they would sell him the real stuff not rubbish.
> 
> I agree it was called Frontline before the riots. Everyone around then knew that.


I've heard quite a few stories about how some families would take substantial detours rather than risk walking down that stretch of road (known locally as The Frontline) in the 1970s.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Actually - it has totally fucked up my evening's productivity.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I worked for a Jamaican builder (early 80s) who used to go down there to get grass.
> 
> And they would sell him the real stuff not rubbish.
> 
> I agree it was called Frontline before the riots. Everyone around then knew that.



We would go to the older blokes in the dapper suits and pork pie hats because they wouldn't rip you off and would give you something decent.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I've heard quite a few stories about how some families would take substantial detours rather than risk walking down that stretch of road (known locally as The Frontline) in the 1970s.



That does not surprise me. 

It was the stretch of shops/houses by St Georges Residences that were used to deal. From what I remember.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> We would go to the older blokes in the dapper suits and pork pie hats because they wouldn't rip you off and would give you something decent.



And it would be grass not this super strength stuff that got popular later on.

The Jamaican builder I knew used to smoke it and still work fine.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2014)

Where was the big off license on Atlantic road back then? My memory fails me. Where Kaff is now? I always remember it as Frontline off license.

The Lounge is where the "Grain Barn" was ( now called Brixton Wholefoods and moved across the road).

SarfLondoner


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> That does not surprise me.
> 
> It was the stretch of shops/houses by St Georges Residences that were used to deal. From what I remember.



From my hazy memory it went on from where montego place now stands and continued along the parade up to Barnwell rd.That was the main bit iirc, and there was the odd shop here and there and of course quite a few pubs.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> From my hazy memory it went on from where montego place now stands and continued along the parade up to Barnwell rd.That was the main bit iirc, and there was the odd shop here and there and of course quite a few pubs.



That sounds right to me.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Where was the big off license on Atlantic road back then? My memory fails me. Where Kaff is now? I always remember it as Frontline off license.
> 
> The Lounge is where the "Grain Barn" was ( now called Brixton Wholefoods and moved across the road).
> 
> SarfLondoner


There was a couple further up Railton Road.











I'm really glad I took these photos of old shop fronts because so many of them have gone already. 

More here: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/photos/atlantic-road-2008.html


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Where was the big off license on Atlantic road back then? My memory fails me. Where Kaff is now? I always remember it as Frontline off license.
> 
> The Lounge is where the "Grain Barn" was ( now called Brixton Wholefoods and moved across the road).
> 
> SarfLondoner


I think it was  where Kaff is too! There was another offy further up opposite Lesson road they also sold amazing pattie's.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I think it was  where Kaff is too! There was another offy further up opposite Lesson road they also sold amazing pattie's.



Yes it was really big and did wholesale as well.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> There was a couple further up Railton Road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bottom picture is the offy i mentioned in my above post.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Yes it was really big and did wholesale as well.


Howes Cash & Carry was where Kaff is now.






http://www.urban75.org/blog/atlantic-road-brixton-archive-photos-from-2001/


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Howes Cash & Carry was where Kaff is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The white poster (top right) are "return to the source" flyers which was a trance night every second Friday at the fridge. I think they did the acadamy once a month as well.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Return to the Source are in fact returning to the Fridge/Electric Brixton this very August!


----------



## gabi (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Howes Cash & Carry was where Kaff is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DMX. and Michael Jackson. 

Nostalgic.

What is Kaff anyway? Bar, cafe? both?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

gabi said:


> DMX. and Michael Jackson.
> 
> Nostalgic.
> 
> What is Kaff anyway? Bar, cafe? both?


Bit of both. Cafe in the daytime, bar in the evening. Guy that runs it is sound as a pound.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 25, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> Reverse snobbery time: this afternoon I saw a group of some of the Sloaniest Sloaney bastards that I've ever seen coming out of the Lexadon construction site next to Bookmongers.​



When I was Listed Londoner on the Robert Elms Show (June 2000), I cited that pile of rubble/building site as my favourite shop in London: Brixton Cycles. Very shortly afterwards they re-located to their current premises.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> When I was Listed Londoner on the Robert Elms Show (June 2000), I cited that pile of rubble/building site as my favourite shop in London: Brixton Cycles. Very shortly afterwards they re-located to their current premises.


Barney's new Loughborough Junction shop/cafe/repair centre should be open soon. Harbour Cycles, I think it's going to be called. It's a great location and surprisingly large.


----------



## madolesance (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Barney's new Loughborough Junction shop/cafe/repair centre should be open soon. Harbour Cycles, I think it's going to be called. It's a great location and surprisingly large.



I believe Barney has stepped back from this new venture.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Barney's new Loughborough Junction shop/cafe/repair centre should be open soon. Harbour Cycles, I think it's going to be called. It's a great location and surprisingly large.



Guy with big black glasses? Gingery hair.


----------



## ash (Apr 25, 2014)

Pft


leanderman said:


> Guy with big black glasses? Gingery hair.



Often seen on a skateboard??


----------



## leanderman (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Bit of both. Cafe in the daytime, bar in the evening. Guy that runs it is sound as a pound.



Sound as a Brixton pound - cheaper drinks when paying with it there.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

madolesance said:


> I believe Barney has stepped back from this new venture.


Oh really? He was all-guns-blazing just a couple of weeks ago


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

There's no evidence of anything much happening in that shop unit at the moment.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 25, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Thank you it is a help.
> I feel a bit weird turning up to a food bank with just loads tins of fish but right now, as in this point in time, we are really skint so can't really top it up.
> Giving them to the flower lady might seem less awkward iyswim?
> But would hate to just waste them, let them sit there till kingdom come.
> ...



It really won't be awkward.  I've done it and you just go in, give them the bag and off you go on your way.  They don't give a detailed inspection of what's in it or anything.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anyone know of a recycling bank for clothes in the area?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Does anyone know of a recycling bank for clothes in the area?



There's one by Tescos I think, and there's also definitely one on the corner of St John's Crescent and Brixton Rd by Max Roach Park (I noticed it when I walked past the other day).


----------



## leanderman (Apr 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Does anyone know of a recycling bank for clothes in the area?



By Tesco Acre Lane. Or Tulse Hill estate


----------



## leanderman (Apr 25, 2014)

And Traid by McDonalds


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> By Tesco Acre Lane. Or Tulse Hill estate


Acre Lane.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Where was the big off license on Atlantic road back then? My memory fails me. Where Kaff is now? I always remember it as Frontline off license.
> 
> The Lounge is where the "Grain Barn" was ( now called Brixton Wholefoods and moved across the road).
> 
> SarfLondoner


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2014)

The Front Line had been called so by the reggae community for many years before both Grant's song and the riots. I have heard that a couple of well known singers/DJs who frequented Railton Rd in the 70's not only called it so, they also contributed greatly to its reputation and mentioned it in their lyrics.

The only one its not unwise to mention is notorious bad man Ranking Dread - http://snwmf.com/phorum/read.php?1,257513,257543


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Where was the big off license on Atlantic road back then? My memory fails me. Where Kaff is now? I always remember it as Frontline off license.
> The Lounge is where the "Grain Barn" was ( now called Brixton Wholefoods and moved across the road)
> SarfLondoner


Not sure - but the picture below was in the Observer in 2011 apparently (30th anniversary of the original 1981 events) with the legend:

_Police make their first move in Brixton, on 11 April 1981, arresting two young men. (Photograph: Neil Libbert for the Observer)_

To me it looks as though the off licence they are in front off could easily have been called "Frontline Off Licence"



I also recall a busy off licence with shebeen beneath on the corner where Atlantic Road ended and Railton and Mayall Roads forked. Can't right now remember the name of the place, but it was well busy in the late 1970s.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 25, 2014)

ringo said:


> The Front Line had been called so by the reggae community for many years before both Grant's song and the riots. I have heard that a couple of well known singers/DJs who frequented Railton Rd in the 70's not only called it so, they also contributed greatly to its reputation and mentioned it in their lyrics.
> 
> The only one its not unwise to mention is notorious bad man Ranking Dread - http://snwmf.com/phorum/read.php?1,257513,257543



the connection was so strong that when Richard Branson Virgin outfit launched their ill-fated reggae imprint they chose to name it thus........






IIRC there was a drag in Leeds also which was known to some as the "frontline" which had much in common with it's Brixton counterpart, suggesting that such locales were places where a state of being became solid.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Not sure - but the picture below was in the Observer in 2011 apparently (30th anniversary of the original 1981 events) with the legend:
> 
> _Police make their first move in Brixton, on 11 April 1981, arresting two young men. (Photograph: Neil Libbert for the Observer)_
> 
> ...



That's one of my favourite photo's of the time. So much going on in it. Even Ian Beale starring as a copper.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Not sure - but the picture below was in the Observer in 2011 apparently (30th anniversary of the original 1981 events) with the legend:
> 
> _Police make their first move in Brixton, on 11 April 1981, arresting two young men. (Photograph: Neil Libbert for the Observer)_
> 
> ...


it was called the Front line off licence. I remember it well. It was quite hard work to walk up Railton Road at that time without getting loads of shit. Good opportunities to buy weed though.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

CH1 said:


> To me it looks as though the off licence they are in front off could easily have been called "Frontline Off Licence"


So that settles the matter beyond dispute. The riot had nothing to do with the naming of the off licence or indeed the naming of the area.


----------



## WaiGong (Apr 25, 2014)

Just to add to the discussion, St. Pauls in Bristol has an area known as The Frontline


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the connection was so strong that when Richard Branson Virgin outfit launched their ill-fated reggae imprint they chose to name it thus........



Ill-fated? Never thought of it in that way, but yes, I suppose it was an attempt to jump on the punk/reggae love in band wagon so only lasted two years (1978-79).
The label put out 58 releases on 45 and over 40 LPs, many of which still hold up well though, including some rock stone classics:


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> So that settles the matter beyond dispute. The riot had nothing to do with the naming of the off licence or indeed the naming of the area.


Rushy's statement still stands.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

ringo said:


> Ill-fated? Never thought of it in that way, but yes, I suppose it was an attempt to jump on the punk/reggae love in band wagon so only lasted two years (1978-79).


That was a crazy - and brilliant -  moment in music, although Bob Marley got in early with this 1977 release.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> So that settles the matter beyond dispute. The riot had nothing to do with the naming of the off licence or indeed the naming of the area.


You are the only one who seems to have ever asserted that the name The Frontline arose from the riots, to be fair. You have gone out of your way to prove that you were mistaken when you authoritatively made the statement and I applaud your efforts.

The most anyone else said was that the tensions which led to the road being known as the front line are the same tensions which led to the riots.
Yes it existed before but it's a bit far fetched to say, as you did, that the riot had _nothing to do with_ the naming of the area. The riots cemented the name The Frontline in popular conscience. They are obviously very closely connected in popular conscience - as you well understand because you yourself clearly believed that the name came from the riots even long after you moved here.

ETA: there is nothing wrong with you having believed that. Lots of people did and still do.


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> That was a crazy - and brilliant -  moment in music, although Bob Marley got in early with this 1977 release.



Yep, Marley was in England for 1977 & 1978 after he got shot. Spent a fair bit of time staying at the old 12 Tribes Of Israel Rasta temple in St Agnes Place.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Yes it existed before but it's a bit far fetched to say, as you did, that the riot had _nothing to do with_ the naming of the area.


This really makes no sense at all. Locals called it the Frontline for years on end _befor_e the riot, a hit record celebrated it and even a shop was named after it. All way before the riots took place.

All this is documented and has been pointed out to you several times by different posters, so I've no idea why you're persisting with this bizarre claim.

*edited for clarity


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> There was a couple further up Railton Road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the old couple who ran this place were fucking wonderful.  went in there most nights when i lived on shakespeare road.  he was always perfectly turned out, bowler hat and cane, she was immaculate in a floral dress.  they'd been there for more than 30 years she told me.  i hope they got a good price for it when they retired.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

ringo said:


> Yep, Marley was in England for 1977 & 1978 after he got shot. Spent a fair bit of time staying at the old 12 Tribes Of Israel Rasta temple in St Agnes Place.


I'm still miffed that I didn't see him play Ninian Park in Cardiff. That said, I saw Ziggy Marley in Brixton a couple of days ago, and that turned out to be a very Bob-like experience. He even played a few of his dad's songs.


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> This really makes no sense at all. Locals called it the Frontline for years on end _befor_e the riot, a hit record celebrated it and even a shop was named after it.
> 
> The riot clearly had nothing to do with the naming of the area - or the off licence as you suggested earlier -  _because the area was already widely known as the Frontline_, and had been for years on end.
> 
> All this is documented and has been pointed out to you several times by different posters, so I've no idea why you're persisting with this bizarre claim.



Nice bit of selective quoting there, editor.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 25, 2014)

WaiGong said:


> Just to add to the discussion, St. Pauls in Bristol has an area known as The Frontline



When I lived in Bootle, across the road from me was called Beirut (very rundown streets).


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 25, 2014)

ringo said:


> Ill-fated? Never thought of it in that way, but yes, I suppose it was an attempt to jump on the punk/reggae love in band wagon so only lasted two years (1978-79).
> The label put out 58 releases on 45 and over 40 LPs, many of which still hold up well though, including some rock stone classics:


it was the short life span of the label that prompted my comment about it being ill-fated along with the fact that many purists at the time
were of the opinion that some releases on the label were lacking pressure and some sounded diluted compared to the original JA pressings.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> So that settles the matter beyond dispute. The riot had nothing to do with the naming of the off licence or indeed the naming of the area.


It was one of a number of places referred to as "The Frontline" at the time. There was another Frontline up in Hackney that was Sandringham Road IIRC and another in Liverpool (Granby Street). These were places that black people could reasonably expect to be able to hang out without getting racist bullshit policing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> It was one of a number of places referred to as "The Frontline" at the time. There was another Frontline up in Hackney that was Sandringham Road IIRC and another in Liverpool (Granby Street). These were places that black people could reasonably expect to be able to hang out without getting racist bullshit policing.


i'm not sure it ever worked that way in hackney


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm not sure it ever worked that way in hackney


The various Frontlines were a magnet for police cunts. That said, the police were always wary of dishing out too much stick on the lines as they could expect a physical response.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> When I lived in Bootle, across the road from me was called Beirut (very rundown streets).


The stretch outside my block and a few places further along Coldharbour Lane still has similar names in use, apparently.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

How long before a rash of cup cake shops spreads down the Lane?


----------



## Kevs (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I've now edited that one tiny, _fifteen year old _comment



You can tell it's fifteen years old by the Java applets. Brought back memories, figuring out how you made the slap the politician java applets as a kid was one of the reasons I got into computers and that.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> This really makes no sense at all. Locals called it the Frontline for years on end _befor_e the riot, a hit record celebrated it and even a shop was named after it. All way before the riots took place.
> 
> All this is documented and has been pointed out to you several times by different posters, so I've no idea why you're persisting with this bizarre claim.
> 
> *edited for clarity



So tell me -if my comment (in its entirity) is so outlandish and makes no sense - why did you still believe that the name The Frontline arose out of the Riots several years after moving to Brixton?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> So tell me -if my comment (in its entirity) is so outlandish and makes no sense - why did you still believe that the name The Frontline arose out of the Riots several years after moving to Brixton?


Good grief man, get a grip, admit you were wrong and move on.

I'm not interested in spending my energy wondering about what I was thinking when I wrote a short (and now corrected) photo caption some time in the last decade, but given your curious fascination with ancient content posted off these boards, I remain baffled why you continue to completely ignore the contents of a 2,600 word in-depth article that was posted up around the same time.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> How long before a rash of cup cake shops spreads down the Lane?


If the rumours I'm hearing about the restaurant taking over the old Angel pub are true, I'm going to have to save up for a giant facepalm.


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy wasn't wrong,  you were, editor! 

Fantastic bit of spin From The Master!


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

Just received a PM saying one of my posts on this thread contains 'inappropriate content' and I might be banned!

If anyone could shed any light on this claim I'd appreciate it.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh boys. What a scrap. Is it half term again? 

On the plus side I have been humming Eddy Grant and avoided almost entirely the dross of Marley.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 25, 2014)

And the Atlantic Road office has a For Rent sign on it - although those planning permission docs seems to imply that it was a done deal with a new restaurant? 

Is that just lazy estate agents?


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

Careful now- "Your account's access may be limited based on these actions"


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Just received a PM saying one of my posts on this thread contains 'inappropriate content' and I might be banned!
> 
> If anyone could shed any light on this claim I'd appreciate it.


From who?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> From who?


Whom.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Whom.


Thank you. With the encouragement and correction I get from Mation and yourself I may grow up one day to be couth.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> On the plus side I have been humming Eddy Grant and avoided almost entirely the dross of Marley.


Controversial.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Return to the Source are in fact returning to the Fridge/Electric Brixton this very August!


I will have some of that then,although i dont think i can dance like a nutter for 6 relentless hours anymore.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Thank you. With the encouragement and correction I get from Mation and yourself I may grow up one day to be couth.


I was hoping for a ruck


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I will have some of that then,although i dont think i can dance like a nutter for 6 relentless hours anymore.


I went a few times but never quite got into that Return to the Source/Samsara thing. It was all a bit too fluffy for me. 

I'll probably come down to the Source though as it's a mate that runs it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I was hoping for a ruck


 
Can't even manage to start a fight on Urban75. Hopeless.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I was hoping for a ruck


My anger management training kicked in automatically. Anyway I am carefully saving up my ire in order to chastise the racists on their March for England in Brighton on Sunday.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the connection was so strong that when Richard Branson Virgin outfit launched their ill-fated reggae imprint they chose to name it thus........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sandringham Road in Hackney was also called the frontline, and was known as a place to go to get weed in the late '70s to early '80s.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Oh boys. What a scrap. Is it half term again?
> 
> On the plus side I have been humming Eddy Grant and avoided almost entirely the dross of Marley.


His early stuff was a lot better than his stadium rock shit later.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Sandringham Road in Hackney was also called the frontline, and was known as a place to go to get weed in the late '70s to early '80s.


I said that first.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

The deals down Sandringham road were hilariously shit back in 1984. £5 for a piece of hash the size of a match.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I said that first.


Sorry, didn't spot your post


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Sorry, didn't spot your post


I was hoping you would tell me to fuck myself thus enabling me to avoid doing any work for an hour as we abused each other.


----------



## Mation (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Thank you. With the encouragement and correction I get from Mation and yourself I may grow up one day to be couth.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> The deals down Sandringham road were hilariously shit back in 1984. £5 for a piece of hash the size of a match.


I never used to buy it off the street. I knew a guy on Pembury estate who did sensible deals.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I never used to buy it off the street. I knew a guy on Pembury estate who did sensible deals.


I get much better £5 deals on Acre Lane now!!!


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Good grief man, get a grip, admit you were wrong and move on.
> 
> I'm not interested in spending my energy wondering about what I was thinking when I wrote a short (and now corrected) photo caption some time in the last decade, but given your curious fascination with ancient content posted off these boards, I remain baffled why you continue to completely ignore the contents of a 2,600 word in-depth article that was posted up around the same time.



As I said previously, I don't think any statement I have made contradicts that article.

If I could just ask you the question again:


> So tell me -if my comment (in its entirity) is so outlandish and makes no sense - why did you still believe that the name The Frontline arose out of the Riots several years after moving to Brixton?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I went a few times but never quite got into that Return to the Source/Samsara thing. It was all a bit too fluffy for me.
> 
> I'll probably come down to the Source though as it's a mate that runs it.


I preferred samsara and yes they were a bit fluffy but still a good night out. Never saw any aggro at them just people trollied having fun.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy & editor. Is this an argument about who is the "most" Brixton? If so I expect boohoo to turn up shortly and trump the pair of you.


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> From who?


I've just received another PM stating that I cannot respond to his/her posts or refer to him/herin any way at all.

So, can't tell you, sorry.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've just received another PM stating that I cannot respond to his/her posts or refer to him/herin any way at all.
> 
> So, can't tell you, sorry.


Kafkaesque!!


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I get much better £5 deals on Acre Lane now!!!


I don't do recreationals any more, but my mates that do, tell me a street deal of skunk in Barking is £20 for 1.2 grams


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I don't do recreationals any more, but my mates that do, tell me a street deal of skunk in Barking is £20 for 1.2 grams


That would cost a tenner in Brixton. Top weed though.


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Kafkaesque!!


Well, it's clearly worse than that. But never mind.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Well, it's clearly worse than that. But never mind.


It's worse than those control orders.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Rushy & editor. Is this an argument about who is the "most" Brixton? If so I expect boohoo to turn up shortly and trump the pair of you.


It's actually rather weirder than that, but I've moved on to reminiscing about the fluro fluff of Escape to Samsara now. I went there a few times, but the cod-hippy-tosh-o-meter would often quickly hit critical levels. 

I wonder if it inspired this song:


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I was hoping for a ruck



you and onket both, by the looks of things


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Rushy & editor. Is this an argument about who is the "most" Brixton? If so I expect boohoo to turn up shortly and trump the pair of you.



Nope - just keen not to be repeatedly misquoted by the mod.
I will leave the "who is more Brixton" argument to be argued by those who care about just how very Brixton they are perceived to be.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 25, 2014)

i used to live next door to the guy who sold the weed to the guys who sold it on the street corners on coldharbour lane.  lovely fella, terrible weed.  bought some off him a couple of times but it was awful stuff.  the guys who sold it would adulterate it before selling it on.  yuk.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i used to live next door to the guy who sold the weed to the guys who sold it on the street corners on coldharbour lane.  lovely fella, terrible weed.  bought some off him a couple of times but it was awful stuff.  the guys who sold it would adulterate it before selling it on.  yuk.


No matter how awful the stuff was, there still seemed to be no shortage of mugs ready and willing to hand over their cash on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I preferred samsara and yes they were a bit fluffy but still a good night out. Never saw any aggro at them just people trollied having fun.


I have some wonderful recollections of sitting around in a group of beautiful exciting, interesting new friends, in an elaborately decorated neon room listening to mind blowing tunes. And some not so good ones of suddenly realising I was sat on a sticky carpet in the foyer with mute gurning dribblers whilst someone swept up dead glow sticks and fag butts around me. Ahhh - the good old days!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> No matter how awful the stuff was, there still seemed to be no shortage of mugs ready and willing to hand over their cash on Coldharbour Lane.



i guess very few of them did it twice!   

i wonder if he's still going and if the acre lane lot get their stuff off him.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i guess very few of them did it twice!
> 
> i wonder if he's still going and if the acre lane lot get their stuff off him.


I remember seeing some posh twat being ripped off on coke deals outside the old Living Bah _twice_ in under an hour! More money than sense, clearly.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i guess very few of them did it twice!
> 
> i wonder if he's still going and if the acre lane lot get their stuff off him.


If it's where I think you mean, I think so. Or at least, the physical clues are still there.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I remember seeing some posh twat being ripped off on coke deals outside the old Living Bah _twice_ in under an hour! More money than sense, clearly.


To buy coke on the street requires special skills.


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2014)

ringo said:


> The heavily graffitied disused building on the East side of the Herne Hill => Tulse Hill railway line opposite Brockwell Park near the Peabody estate is being quite carefully demolished.



From Herne Hill Station after the Peabody Estate there is a row of terraced houses and then this building. I saw last night that the first house in the row, at the other end, right next to the estate, had just been completely demolished by a big 360 digger. Perhaps the whole row is being demolished for more railway side flats, as is the current trend of filling in every last scrap of spare ground.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've just received another PM stating that I cannot respond to his/her posts or refer to him/herin any way at all.
> 
> So, can't tell you, sorry.


Same gagging order as was applied to me a little while back, then. This is obviously becoming standard practice as a way of shutting up people who decide to disagree with the editor too much. We could discuss it on the feedback thread that I started but that was closed because it was "boring".

Meanwhile other folk seem happy to just let this behaviour carry on without question.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

As for the "frontline" - I'm happy to admit that in my mind it's always been associated with the riots; I now know that was a bit of a misconception and that it was a term in use previously. I'll gladly conceed that the off licence was likely named after an area/era rather than as a reference to the riots themselves.

However, there's nothing unreasonable about Rushy's comment that the term became cemented in the wider consciousness during the riots, when some local politics became much more visible to the outside world. It seems a term that was used in other areas where there were racial/social tensions (some of which saw their own riots) and it's pretty obvious the the word itself refers to a location with ongoing conflict of one form or the other. So it's a nonsense to suggest there's no connection between the word "frontline" becoming used in areas experiencing a certain kind of conflict/tension and riots later breaking out in that same place as a result of those same tensions. It's so obvious that it's ridiculous I'm even sat here typing it out.

By the way I don't think it's been demonstrated at all that the Eddy Grant song was inspired by the Brixton frontline. There's nothing in the lyrics to connect it to Brixton and the fact that the term "frontline" was being used in other places suggests pretty strongly that it's most likely written about a general situation of which Brixton was just one instance. Of course it became connected to Brixton during the riots, as Brixton suddenly became much more visible at that time.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

A couple getting married at St Matthews today. May i be the first on Urban to wish them a long and fruitful union.


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> By the way I don't think it's been demonstrated at all that the Eddy Grant song was inspired by the Brixton frontline. There's nothing in the lyrics to connect it to Brixton and the fact that the term "frontline" was being used in other places suggests pretty strongly that it's most likely written about a general situation of which Brixton was just one instance. Of course it became connected to Brixton during the riots, as Brixton suddenly became much more visible at that time.



I think it probably was, given that he did go on to record Electric Avenue, which was a response to the Brixton riots and was named after a road in Brixton.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 25, 2014)

ringo said:


> I think it probably was, given that he did go on to record Electric Avenue, which was a response to the Brixton riots and was named after a road in Brixton.



Where is the original article where Eddy Grant says it is about the Brixton Riots? When I heard it as a kid, I never thought it was about the riots or Brixton. I don't remember anyone saying that at the time ... we need a slightly older person than me - I'm looking at you Dexter Deadwood  what do you remember?
(I'm writing a historiography essay (reading about the mythology of bra-burning) at the moment which is about questioning "facts" hence my questioning).


----------



## MrSki (Apr 25, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_Avenue_(song)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Same gagging order as was applied to me a little while back, then. This is obviously becoming standard practice as a way of shutting up people who decide to disagree with the editor too much. We could discuss it on the feedback thread that I started but that was closed because it was "boring".
> 
> Meanwhile other folk seem happy to just let this behaviour carry on without question.



it is boring, tbf.  it always gets boring around page 2.  it was boring the first time it happened, it's boring now.  i know you enjoy following editor around looking for perceived hypocrisy but it's really really boring to read and you act like it's some sort of fucking mission for great justice when in fact to most of us it reads like the green crayon complaints made by mentally ill people that take specialist teams to deal with at the local council.  there's so many more injustices in the world than you being told to stop harping about a mistake editor made 15 years ago and has since come to know differently.  seriously mate, get a fucking grip and stop ruining these threads for the rest of us.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 25, 2014)

seriously, it doesn't really matter, this debate stops being fun and interesting when it becomes about point-scoring.  it could have been fun and interesting but this desperate attempt to make editor look bad is fucking nonsense and really spoils it for almost all of us reading this.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 25, 2014)

MrSki said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_Avenue_(song)



you believe wikipedia?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 25, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> seriously, it doesn't really matter, this debate stops being fun and interesting when it becomes about point-scoring.  it could have been fun and interesting but this desperate attempt to make editor look bad is fucking nonsense and really spoils it for almost all of us reading this.



Really wish people put as much energy into speaking up about the important stuff!


----------



## MrSki (Apr 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> you believe wikipedia?


http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=1855


----------



## boohoo (Apr 25, 2014)

MrSki said:


> http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=1855



Ok...I want to see reference to a magazine article from the early 1980s -that will satisfy me. The reference that 'Down in the street there is violence' could have referred to any day in Brixton (and probably countless other areas), not just the riots.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 25, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> seriously, it doesn't really matter, this debate stops being fun and interesting when it becomes about point-scoring.  it could have been fun and interesting but this desperate attempt to make editor look bad is fucking nonsense and really spoils it for almost all of us reading this.



This thread has been about point-scoring for maybe a year or more. I think I'll put the three bores on ignore and see if it becomes readable again.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

I've just been to Sam's Cafe again and it now holds the title for the best cafe in Brixton for me. Me and Eme shared an _enormous _plate of chips, cheese omelette and beans with two rounds of toast and two teas for just £6.28.  The food was delicious - the omelette was one of the tastiest I've had in Brixton for a long time - and the staff were friendly. Lovely place.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I've just been to Sam's Cafe again and it now holds the title for the best cafe in Brixton for me. Me and Eme shared an _enormous _plate of chips, cheese omelette and beans with two rounds of toast and two teas for just £6.28.  The food was delicious - the omelette was one of the tastiest I've had in Brixton for a long time - and the staff were friendly. Lovely place.



Where's Sam's? Good price for all that food.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Where's Sam's? Good price for all that food.


Acre Lane, just a short walk past Lidls (handy for getting the shopping in on the way home for me too!). 

They used to be up where the old Duke Of Wellington pub was.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 25, 2014)

Have you tried Cafe Max yet, editor?  Another good place is the Moroccan or perhaps Algerian place on Brixton Station Rd, which is closed for refurbishment at the moment.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I've just been to Sam's Cafe again and it now holds the title for the best cafe in Brixton for me. Me and Eme shared an _enormous _plate of chips, cheese omelette and beans with two rounds of toast and two teas for just £6.28.  The food was delicious - the omelette was one of the tastiest I've had in Brixton for a long time - and the staff were friendly. Lovely place.



I was in there again on tuesday,Still cant eat all the chips they generously give you and the quality of cooking seems to be consistent. 2 big meals and 2 soft drinks 9 quid.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> there's so many more injustices in the world than you being told to stop harping about a mistake editor made 15 years ago and has since come to know differently


I didn't. That exchange was between editor and another poster, and it was yet another poster who's had the gagging order applied. Maybe you should give some consideration to the fourth poster, the one that's the common factor in all these boring spats.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Where is the original article where Eddy Grant says it is about the Brixton Riots? When I heard it as a kid, I never thought it was about the riots or Brixton. I don't remember anyone saying that at the time ... we need a slightly older person than me - *I'm looking at you Dexter Deadwood  what do you remember?*
> (I'm writing a historiography essay (reading about the mythology of bra-burning) at the moment which is about questioning "facts" hence my questioning).



I was but a child, born in the wrong time, not living on the Front line.
Oh boohoo Oh boohoo you got me collecting my old age pension.
Then i see bra burning get a mention,
I'm finding it hard to pay attention, living on the Front line.
I said yeah, yeah, oh yeah.

It was called the Front Line before Eddy Grant.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 25, 2014)

stop poking him with metaphorical sticks ffs.  you know exactly what you're doing.  you're not exposing the injustice at the heart of the establishment, you're trying to get into arguments with a guy who runs a bulletin board.  and it spoils it not for him but for the rest of us really.  i don't want to put you back on ignore because you're dead funny when you want to be.  so have some consideration, choose your fights, do something but not this!


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 25, 2014)

It's not entirely one sided though is it? 

But yes, ultimately its just a bulletin board, but I know as many people who gave up posting / visiting because of the other side of the fence.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

I know i've posted this before but it is beautiful.

The debut single from Brixton based duo Abioye & Randall. This is their interpretation of the Eddy Grant classic 'Electric Avenue'. It was released on 23rd September 2013 on Brixtown Records.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Does anyone know of a recycling bank for clothes in the area?


There's one on the corner of Railton Rd - Hernehill end not the frontline end - where it does a sharp turn opposite the highrises. 
Also recycling thingies there for batteries, lightbulbs and small electricals


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 25, 2014)

Christ, you lot. Regarding the 'Frontline' thing, I asked my Mum, she said 'from about the 70s I suppose', so that's final. I['ll hear no more of this nonsense.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I was but a child, born in the wrong time, not living on the Front line.
> Oh boohoo Oh boohoo you got me collecting my old age pension.
> Then i see bra burning get a mention,
> I'm finding it hard to pay attention, living on the Front line.
> ...



Love it! Brilliant!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> It's not entirely one sided though is it?
> 
> But yes, ultimately its just a bulletin board, but I know as many people who gave up posting / visiting because of the other side of the fence.



This.

And I'm never going to post on here under the condition that I'm not allowed to question the guy who pulls the levers.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Have you tried Cafe Max yet, editor?  Another good place is the Moroccan or perhaps Algerian place on Brixton Station Rd, which is closed for refurbishment at the moment.


Went to Cafe Max a long time ago but the bar has been set very high indeed by Sam's cafe now.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> And I'm never going to post on here under the condition that I'm not allowed to question the guy who pulls the levers.


FYI: This site is run by a team of moderators, not just me. None of us can arbitrarily make important decisions about the boards and it's not unusual for individual mods to be regularly over-ridden (as has happened to me many times). 

If you have any actual, valid points to make about the moderation of these boards (rather then your usual baiting and cross thread beefage), then you are absolutely free to bring it to their attention.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

editor at work earlier.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> editor at work earlier.
> 
> View attachment 52785


It's amazing that such a complicated site is still run by levers, altogether I prefer to model my admin panel in this fashion.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 25, 2014)

Thought it was a bit more like this behind the scenes....


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> FYI: This site is run by a team of moderators, not just me. None of us can arbitrarily make important decisions about the boards and it's not unusual for individual mods to be regularly over-ridden (as has happened to me many times).
> 
> If you have any actual, valid points to make about the moderation of these boards* (rather then your usual baiting and cross thread beefage)*, then you are absolutely free to bring it to their attention.



Is the bit in bold helpful or necessary?
You're the mod. Reign yourself in.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 25, 2014)

All those dials to monitor...


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> All those dials to monitor...


He said _levers_, dammit!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Thought it was a bit more like this behind the scenes....



That's like an K hole gone really wrong.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've just received another PM stating that I cannot respond to his/her posts or refer to him/herin any way at all.
> 
> So, can't tell you, sorry.



I'd call it a super-injunction, had you not once objected to the super- prefix!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> This.
> 
> And I'm never going to post on here under the condition that I'm not allowed to question the guy who pulls the levers.



i don;t want you to not question editor, i just don't want you to drag stupid point-scoring pedantic arguments across pages and pages of threads because it's crap for all the rest of us.  that's fucking selfish and childish.  i tried to appeal to your good nature, but it turns out you don't have one so i'm going to put you back on ignore.  you have a nice day now.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyway, I've got a great old school reggae band playing the Albert tonight, if anyone fancies a bit of drinking and dancing. They're onstage at 11.30.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 25, 2014)

Generally, I think the editor should rise above such arguments and adopt a magisterial stance.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Generally, I think the editor should rise above such arguments and adopt a magisterial stance.



me too, tbh.  that said, if i was editor i'd do a fuck of a lot more banning than goes on around here so we need to be realistic.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Generally, I think the editor should rise above such arguments and adopt a magisterial stance.


Ooh, I like that idea. I'm sure I could get a few locked up for contempt of court, right off the bat here.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Generally, I think the editor should rise above such arguments and adopt a magisterial stance.



There's that but in the meantime I have put the three pedants on ignore to see if this thread actually becomes readable again. However I think it'll still get clogged up by editor quoting them in replies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Ooh, I like that idea. I'm sure I could get a few locked up for contempt of court, right off the bat here.


Can you put a black hanky on your head for teuchter please?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> There's that but in the meantime I have put the three pedants on ignore to see if this thread actually becomes readable again. However I think it'll still get clogged up by editor quoting them in replies.


I'll do my best to ignore them, just for you


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Can you put a black hanky on your head for teuchter please?


Yes. But make it a saucy lacy one please.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> FYI: This site is run by a team of moderators, not just me. None of us can arbitrarily make important decisions about the boards and it's not unusual for individual mods to be regularly over-ridden (as has happened to me many times).
> 
> If you have any actual, valid points to make about the moderation of these boards (rather then your usual baiting and cross thread beefage), then you are absolutely free to bring it to their attention.



I started the thread asking if we could define what "personal attacks" (seeing as that is what I and others keep getting accused of) are so that we can agree what is and isn't ok, and then all try and stick to the same rules, but you refused to engage with that, no other mods seemed interested in doing so either, and then another mod closed the thread. What more can I do?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyway that's me leaving this particular frontline for the weekend. Have fun everyone.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 25, 2014)

So. Brixton, eh? What's that all about?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

*Not answering that disingenuous post out of respect for twistedAM's new 'ignore poster' roster.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> So. Brixton, eh? What's that all about?


I've been trying hard to pepper this thread with things that have something to do with Brixton. 

How about this? Did you see the review of the Clink restaurant that was posted up by an urbanite? Or news of the upcoming film night for Lambeth Housing Activists?

What do we think of the weather outside?


----------



## leanderman (Apr 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Generally, I think the editor should rise above such arguments and adopt a magisterial stance.



By this, I don't mean to exculpate the editor entirely!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 25, 2014)

I did see that review, yes. And it kicked me up the arse to start the reservation process. I went to the Downview one ages so, so curious to see how it compares..

This weather can fucking do one, though.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I've been trying hard to pepper this thread with things that have something to do with Brixton.
> 
> How about this? Did you see the review of the Clink restaurant that was posted up by an urbanite? Or news of the upcoming film night for Lambeth Housing Activists?
> 
> What do we think of the weather outside?



Yes - keen to go to the Clink, but the lack of booze is a deterrent.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> *Not answering that *disingenuous *post out of respect for twistedAM's new 'ignore poster' roster.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

I think i'll give the night market a miss with the weather as it is. Pie and fries indoors and a few beers. Going to put the central heating on as well. Yes, i know how to enjoy myself. There is still life in the old dog yet!


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think i'll give the night market a miss with the weather as it is. Pie and fries indoors and a few beers. Going to put the central heating on as well. Yes, i know how to enjoy myself. There is still life in the old dog yet!


I had forgotten that was on. And I was just thinking about dinner plans...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> You were authoritatively spouting shit though, weren't you, without a faintest clue what you were talking about. I wonder what else you will be editing in 15yrs time.
> 
> 
> I haven't ignored it. I just don't understand why you keep referencing it.  I have not contradicted it.
> ...



"Consciousness", FFS!!! "Conscience" is something entirely different!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think i'll give the night market a miss with the weather as it is. Pie and fries indoors and a few beers. Going to put the central heating on as well. Yes, i know how to enjoy myself. There is still life in the old dog yet!



Don't you fancy a pint with some urbs up at beer rebellion tonight? its right on the 322 bus route. 
I'll try not to blame Thatcher for everything, just must things.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Don't you fancy a pint with some urbs up at beer rebellion tonight? its right on the 322 bus route.
> I'll try not to blame Thatcher for everything, just must things.



I'm in for the night, slippers, pipe, imaginary cat.


----------



## Smick (Apr 25, 2014)

I went to the Colombian restaurant in the 'village' last night and it was immense. Absolutely gorgeous. Main meals, too big to finish, for £12. I recommend it to anyone who'll take the opinion of a stranger on the internet who hasn't been out to dinner in the previous 8 months.


----------



## Smick (Apr 25, 2014)

ringo said:


> From Herne Hill Station after the Peabody Estate there is a row of terraced houses and then this building. I saw last night that the first house in the row, at the other end, right next to the estate, had just been completely demolished by a big 360 digger. Perhaps the whole row is being demolished for more railway side flats, as is the current trend of filling in every last scrap of spare ground.


 Just been past it now and it is all gone. They must be reassembling it somewhere else. Or else it has asbestos and they have to take it apart carefully.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I've heard quite a few stories about how some families would take substantial detours rather than risk walking down that stretch of road (known locally as The Frontline) in the 1970s.



Around the time the Scarman Report was released, and there was a lot of "analysis" flying around, the SLP ventured that it had been known as "the frontline by "local black youth" since the early '70s because it was the part of Brixton where the Old Bill were most likely to go in mob-handed (on the excuse of tackling dope-dealing), and so was most likely to (as it did in dozens of minor incidents) "kick off". Elsewhere the OB mostly did the old SUS "3 coppers surrounding one youth" routine.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Don't you fancy a pint with some urbs up at beer rebellion tonight? its right on the 322 bus route.
> I'll try not to blame Thatcher for everything, just must things.





Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm in for the night, slippers, pipe, imaginary cat.



I'm having second thoughts, just having had my pie and fries. Maybe i will come out. Is it The Gypsy Tavern?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm having second thoughts, just having had my pie and fries. Maybe i will come out. Is it The Gypsy Tavern?


beer rebellion


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> beer rebellion



On Gypsy Hill? Do you know what time people will arrive at?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy and buscador are hot footing it there as we speak.  I reckon I'll get there about 7.30 others say * - theres s thread in community if you want more info


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> friendofdorothy and buscador are hot footing it there as we speak.  I reckon I'll get there about 7.30 others say * - theres s thread in community if you want more info



I don't usually do things on the spur of the moment but......i'll finish my beer, wash my face and jump on the bus.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I don't usually do things on the spur of the moment but......i'll finish my beer, wash my face and jump on the bus.


good man


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Consciousness", FFS!!! "Conscience" is something entirely different!


So it is. Big gold spelling star for you VP. And something for the blood pressure.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I don't usually do things on the spur of the moment but......i'll finish my beer, wash my face and jump on the bus.



YAY!!!


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I don't usually do things on the spur of the moment but......i'll finish my beer, wash my face and jump on the bus.


Ooh, Dexter's coming along!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 25, 2014)

oh now I'm doubly gutted.. and had a crap crap day too - plus the kids won't go to sleep...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

The Crystal Palace crew took me up the Gypsy Hill, i enjoyed it and will do it again.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

As i was on my way to meet the heavy drinking Crystal Palace crew, pausing at the bus stop as i waited for my working class chariot along came this blast from the recent past.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The Crystal Palace crew took me up the Gypsy Hill, i enjoyed it and will do it again.


 oo er missus


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

Am i the only one still up and drinking indoors in the bRIXTON? I don't want to miss the Hamlet matcvh in the morning.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

I just want to post free style for a moment.
I have previously expressed an analogy with the dirty river. We come to the river because we are community. We hang out our washing, we come to gaze, we come to tell something, we come to listen to learn, we laugh and we joke. We argue and sometimes we fight. This is how it should be.

But i got it wrong, this is not a river it's a beach. It's a beach of a thread. We sit on the beach, some of us shit on the beach. 

I like the news, love the general chat but there ought to be more rumour.

I will give you a rumour now if you fancy it.

I have recently been offered a substantial financial retainer for season two of a tv series that is unlikely to air. Of course i banked it.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Am i the only one still up and drinking indoors in the bRIXTON? I don't want to miss the Hamlet matcvh in the morning.


I'm still up. Had the Albert dancing along to a great reggae band all night.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm still up. Had the Albert dancing along to a great reggae band all night.



I'm too fucked to make it to the Hamlet, if i go to bed now then maybe i can top a personal world record (set friday evening) of meeting double figure Urbanites unknown to me all in the space of 24 hours. Which would be an amazing experience.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm going to bed now and i'm going to take myself up the HAMLET.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> seriously, it doesn't really matter, this debate stops being fun and interesting when it becomes about point-scoring.  it could have been fun and interesting but this desperate attempt to make editor look bad is fucking nonsense and really spoils it for almost all of us reading this.


didn't we used to tell people to 'take it to PMs' ?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> didn't we used to tell people to 'take it to PMs' ?



i wonder if that approach was more successful than asking people to be a bit more considerate?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> didn't we used to tell people to 'take it to PMs' ?






			
				el-ahrairah said:
			
		

> i wonder if that approach was more successful than asking people to be a bit more considerate?



Take it to PM you two


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Take it to PM you two


[Fighty PM sent to Badgers]


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2014)

This has got me thinking. This video by a local band is veritably stuffed to the brim with riot footage, and there's a scene at 3:35 that has something on fire right next to the tube station. What was it?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 52813
> 
> This has got me thinking. This video by a local band is veritably stuffed to the brim with riot footage, and there's a scene at 3:35 that has something on fire right next to the tube station. What was it?




Dunn & Co? (Gentlemans outfitters)


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 52813
> 
> This has got me thinking. This video by a local band is veritably stuffed to the brim with riot footage, and there's a scene at 3:35 that has something on fire right next to the tube station. What was it?





Dexter Deadwood said:


> Dunn & Co? (Gentlemans outfitters)


I'm more inclined to think it was 7-Eleven which was situated where WH Smith is now, though in a pre-redevelopment shop unit. It was burned out in the riot of December 1995 (after a death in custody - Wayne Douglas case).

The Independent of 15th December 1995 reported: 
8.20pm: Mounted police were brought in as other officers in riot gear tried to move protestors north and south, clashing with a group outside a 7-Eleven store next to Brixton Underground station on Brixton Road. One witness said: "They were pushing people with their shields and the window smashed. Some people were saying the police actually pushed someone into the pane. After that, all hell broke loose."

A mob ran into the store, causing staff to flee through a rear exit, and looters virtually emptied the shop while, outside, bricks and bottles were thrown at police and motorists.

8.55pm: Riot police moved into a crowd that had gathered outside the Ritzy Cinema. With other roads blocked by police, witnesses reported general panic. One taxi driver who got in the way - and hurled racist abuse - was dragged from his cab and beaten, but he managed to escape and drove away.

9.30pm: Rioters continued to throw bricks and bottles in running battles with police until a group set fire to the looted 7-Eleven store. The store manager, Chris Edun, 33, said: "I just stepped out on to the street for a couple of minutes and when I came back the whole place was up in flames. There were people coming in, taking stuff from the shop. The six staff that were working at the time just ran out the back and left them to smash the place up."

Looting and vandalism continued along Brixton Road for at least 30 minutes more. Morley's department store, a hi-fi shop and florists' shop were all looted. Customers in Pizza Hut were showered with glass when a gang of youths threw bricks through its front fascia.

10pm: Violence escalated until the most harrowing incident of the night occurred. John Tisshaw, 39, a motorcycle patrol officer, was dragged from his motorbike at the junction of Ferndale Road and Brixton Road by a gang of youths who severely beat him.

One witness to the attack said: "They were kicking him and one of them had a big stick which they used to hit him. He had his helmet on, so at least that protected his head. He was lying on the ground, but then they got him on to his knees and they were holding him like that, kicking him in the back as if they were trying to break his spine. It was horrific."

PC Tisshaw was rescued by colleagues after a member of the public had driven at his attackers, causing them to back off. He suffered a broken shoulder and cuts and bruises.

10.35pm: Looters turned their attention to a car showroom in Effra Road. They wheeled three cars from a forecourt and set them alight.

Reports vary, but within minutes of the Effra Road incident, police, journalists and local people heard three gunshots. Armed police were deployed and hundreds of police in riot gear fanned out to try to reclaim the area.

11.15pm: A gang forced along Ferndale Road by the police raided the Frank Johnson sports shop, looting expensive training shoes and sports gear. A shop stocking Adidas sports gear was also looted.

Midnight: The Dog Star pub at the junction of Atlantic Road and Coldharbour Lane was vandalised as part of the mob's retreat.

1.10am: Police had secured the centre of Brixton, although small sporadic outbreaks of trouble continued along Coldharbour Lane.

By the time Brixton returned to a relative state of normality, 50 shops had been looted, three pubs had been attacked, 10 cars and a coach had been torched or vandalised, 22 people had been arrested and 12 people, including three police officers, had been injured.

Dunn & Co was indeed burned out - but that shop was at right angles to the tube station and further down under the railway line. I think that burned down back in 1981. This person certainly thinks so: https://www.flickr.com/photos/9003948@N05/10498388786/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Dunn & Co was indeed burned out - but that shop was at right angles to the tube station and further down under the railway line. I think that burned down back in 1981. This person certainly thinks so: https://www.flickr.com/photos/9003948@N05/10498388786/



An excellent collection of photo's.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> An excellent collection of photo's.


Not mine unfortunately, but a fantastic selection of Routemasters on there!

I don't have a particularly vivid recall of that 1995 riot.

I went to the Ritzy to watch "La Haine" and coming out of the cinema it seemed a bit like the end of the film happening in real life - but I must have gone home as I have no detailed recollection of what was in the newspaper report.  A work colleague was in a group of friends and said they ended up taking shelter in the 414 Club.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Have you tried Cafe Max yet, editor?  Another good place is the Moroccan or perhaps Algerian place on Brixton Station Rd, which is closed for refurbishment at the moment.



The is also the Cafe Rio on that stretch of road. Its amazingly cheap.

One of the issues raised at the recent consultation meetings about the redevelopment of that area is that this stretch of Brixton Station road is one of last areas of Brixton that has is affordable. 

There is a danger it will be lost when that area is redeveloped.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Dunn & Co? (Gentlemans outfitters)



Yes it was. It was wooden shopfront so went up in flames quickly.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 26, 2014)

Grrr - Lambeth Council are rubbish. I received no less than FOUR copies of the same planning application notification today - all the same addressee and application - 4 different reference numbers. I commented once on the application - so how come this generates 4 different references?

Maybe if they spent a little time cleaning up their database they might save enough money to spend on essential services

RANT OVER


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The Crystal Palace crew took me up the Gypsy Hill...



Now *there's* a euphemism for sodomy that I haven't heard before!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm going to bed now and i'm going to take myself up the HAMLET.



Hopefully you're not going to "take yourself up the Hamlet" with a Hamlet cigar!


----------



## Dan U (Apr 26, 2014)

Was listening to Radio 2 earlier while driving, Kathleen Turner was being interviewed and she said the video for that Billy Ocean song 'the going gets tough' (?) with her, Danny de Vito and Michael Douglas in was 'shot in an old theatre in Brixton' 

Quite random I thought. 

Also she has an amazingly deep voice now. Must have smoked a lot of ciggies


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 26, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Yes it was. It was wooden shopfront so went up in flames quickly.



There was the jacket potato shop just along from the tube,didn't that go up as well ?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> There was the jacket potato shop just along from the tube,didn't that go up as well ?



They reopened as Roast Potatoes R Us.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> They reopened as Roast Potatoes R Us.



What was the original name? Spud u like or Jackets i was thinking.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> What was the original name? *Spud u like *or Jackets i was thinking.



I can only vaguely recall it, and it may be a false memory but i do recall jacket potatoes being a fast food fad for a bit.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I can only vaguely recall it, and it may be a false memory but i do recall jacket potatoes being a fast food fad for a bit.


There where indeed  spud shops popping up all over the place only to disappear not long after.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> There was the jacket potato shop just along from the tube,didn't that go up as well ?


I think it was called "Jackets", and was run by a black guy. Not damaged in a riot - closed because the council redeveloped the block.

Goodbye Jackets, Index Books and the rather good Asian replacement for Burtons.

Hello WH Smith, Sainsburys, Argos and a  variety of mobile phone shops.

Jackets did try another Brixton location - but it didn't last long. I think they had another branch in Clapham.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Yes it was. It was wooden shopfront so went up in flames quickly.


You're right about the ad hoc nature of the Dunns shop. But I don't think the video clip & photo are of Dunns. The Dunn & Co shop was roughly where Vodaphone now is, but projected out the width of one railway arch under the high level bridge as can be seen from that 1975 photo on Flikr.  

You would have the complete width of the current Smiths & Sainsburys between Dunns & the Brixton underground station, whereas the film clip does show the flames adjacent to the Brixton Station sign.

That is why I am suggesting 7-Eleven as the towering inferno - together with the fact I remember seeing it the day after it got burnt out.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> That is why I am suggesting 7-Eleven as the towering inferno - together with the fact I remember seeing it the day after it got burnt out.



Its the shape of the burning shop that make me think it might be Dunns.

I miss the 7-Eleven shops. They were always entertaining late at night.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> The is also the Cafe Rio on that stretch of road. Its amazingly cheap.
> 
> One of the issues raised at the recent consultation meetings about the redevelopment of that area is that this stretch of Brixton Station road is one of last areas of Brixton that has is affordable.
> 
> There is a danger it will be lost when that area is redeveloped.


I'll be utterly amazed if a large chunk doesn't go 'upmarket' eventually. It's already starting to happen along the stretch of Coldharbour Lane opposite the Barrier Block.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 26, 2014)

The 7-11 definitely went up in 95. I'd just bought my flat on Kellett Rd. I went to see A Winter's Tale (I think) at the Ritzy with a friend, and came out to riot police and total mayhem. I was really scared but my friend, a journalist, insisted on roaming the streets to see what was going on. He ended up filing copy for loads of newspapers including, I think, the Independent.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 26, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll be utterly amazed if a large chunk doesn't go 'upmarket' eventually. It's already starting to happen along the stretch of Coldharbour Lane opposite the Barrier Block.



Walking west along Bethnal Green Road last week, starting from the Tube station, I was amazed at how ungentrified it still was - right up to Brick Lane. It seemed hardly to have changed since we left the area in 2006.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll be utterly amazed if a large chunk doesn't go 'upmarket' eventually. It's already starting to happen along the stretch of Coldharbour Lane opposite the Barrier Block.


But we are still waiting for that Cocktail Hospital or whatever it was. Anything moving there? 
The pop-up restaurant seems to have fizzled out and 334 is in negotiation with planning (he is trying to rob most of the ground floor space for residential leaving a much smaller space for the shop - which seems not to be to the liking of planning officers)


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> But we are still waiting for that Cocktail Hospital or whatever it was. Anything moving there?
> The pop-up restaurant seems to have fizzled out and 334 is in negotiation with planning (he is trying to rob most of the ground floor space for residential leaving a much smaller space for the shop - which seems not to be to the liking of planning officers)


There may be a very upmarket restaurant opening up in the Angel.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2014)

editor said:


> There may be a very upmarket restaurant opening up in the Angel.


Lexadon are specialist commercial residential landlords it seems. I can't think of a development where they have a notable retail or pub type arrangement. Maybe this will set a precedent then. Not that an upmarket restaurant would be much use to me (or to residents of Moorlands/Southwyck House).


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 27, 2014)

CH1 said:


> But we are still waiting for *that Cocktail Hospital *or whatever it was. Anything moving there?
> The pop-up restaurant seems to have fizzled out and 334 is in negotiation with planning (he is trying to rob most of the ground floor space for residential leaving a much smaller space for the shop - which seems not to be to the liking of planning officers)



I think they are calling themselves Salt of the Earth now. Salting the earth was a form of punishment for a defeated city, a curse for anyone who tried to rebuild it. It also has a biblical reference, i'm not one for quoting the bible but it's Matthew 5:13. _"Ye are the salt of the earth: but if the salt have lost its savor, wherewith shall it be salted? it is thenceforth good for nothing, but to be cast out and trodden under foot of men." _Essentially, the disciples were to provide the flavour for the rest of us because they are thoroughly decent people, good eggs.

But we can rest assured because salt can never lose its flavour, sodium chloride is extremely stable. Thus we do not need disciples. The workers united will never be defeated.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)

Ms T

Did that new jacket potato place open?


----------



## Smick (Apr 27, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Now *there's* a euphemism for sodomy that I haven't heard before!


 
A girl I work with was telling me about going on a first date where the guy took her up the Shard. I laughed and laughed. She didn't know what I was laughing at and I didn't have the nerve to tell her in case it made me seem like a porvort.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2014)

Smick said:


> A girl I work with was telling me about going on a first date where the guy took her up the Shard. I laughed and laughed. She didn't know what I was laughing at and I didn't have the nerve to tell her in case it made me seem like a porvort.



She wouldn't have.  "The kids" apparently consider anal to be passé.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 27, 2014)

There was a big fire on Norwood Road yesterday - wood and then plastic / rubber fumes. Had no internet access, but does anyone know what it was, and whether anyone was hurt? Seems to be just where that mentioned building had been knocked down...


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think they are calling themselves Salt of the Earth now. Salting the earth was a form of punishment for a defeated city, a curse for anyone who tried to rebuild it. It also has a biblical reference, i'm not one for quoting the bible but it's Matthew 5:13. _"Ye are the salt of the earth: but if the salt have lost its savor, wherewith shall it be salted? it is thenceforth good for nothing, but to be cast out and trodden under foot of men." _Essentially, the disciples were to provide the flavour for the rest of us because they are thoroughly decent people, good eggs.
> 
> But we can rest assured because salt can never lose its flavour, sodium chloride is extremely stable. Thus we do not need disciples. The workers united will never be defeated.


Thank you for an uplifting and erudite post!
I feel tempted to try the place (once) - if it actually opens, just for the name.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 27, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Thank you for an uplifting and erudite post!
> I feel tempted to try the place (once) - if it actually opens, just for the name.



It was meant to deter folk


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> There was a big fire on Norwood Road yesterday - wood and then plastic / rubber fumes. Had no internet access, but does anyone know what it was, and whether anyone was hurt? Seems to be just where that mentioned building had been knocked down...


Saw that from the train - looked like the smoke was coming from right by the railway line.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 27, 2014)

Police, ambulance and fire engine outside.  They appear to be attending to an empty bus.  More arriving by the minute. 

I did hear a bit of a shout a few mins ago but that's not unusual.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 27, 2014)

I was buying stuff in Poundland yesterday at nearly six pm - the woman serving me looked tired so I commented that it must be nearly home time and was shocked when she said said she was working 'til eight but the shops open 'til ten - did I hear right? Why would people want to shop in poundland on a saturday night? Is this what Poundland make minimum wage / workfare workers do or do they have any choice?


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Police, ambulance and fire engine outside.  They appear to be attending to an empty bus.  More arriving by the minute.
> 
> I did hear a bit of a shout a few mins ago but that's not unusual.


Where is this?


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2014)

On Friday night, I saw a recently-ejected, well oiled bloke in an expensive shit silver suit make a catastrophic attempt at re-entering the Dogstar. As he was turned away for the nth time, he miscalculated the distance to the step and ended up face down on the pavement, his phone sliding across the pavement. Drink does weird things to people.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh, and on the slim chance that any of these fuckers are reading this, here's my message to the shitheads who have moved into the old squats opposite the Albert and complained about the noise: FUCK YOU, YOU FUCKING SELFISH CUNTS.

The pub has now had its licence cut back to 2am.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh, and on the slim chance that any of these fuckers are reading this, here's my message to the shitheads who have moved into the old squats opposite the Albert and complained about the noise: FUCK YOU, YOU FUCKING SELFISH CUNTS.
> 
> The pub has now had its licence cut back to 2am.



That's ridiculous. 

Is this is licensing committee decision?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 27, 2014)

Top of brixton hill. Someone under the bus, seems like.   Don't know how bad. Some buses seem to have been diverted but others not.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2014)

leanderman said:


> That's ridiculous.
> 
> Is this is licensing committee decision?


Not entirely sure about how it came about, but am entirely sure that (a) some nu-residents have been complaining and (b) my night now has to end early. 

A few years back, we used to be able to go on till 3am until some dickhead moved in _right next door to the pub_ and started whining, so that took us back to 2.30am, and now it's 2am.


----------



## aussw9 (Apr 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh, and on the slim chance that any of these fuckers are reading this, here's my message to the shitheads who have moved into the old squats opposite the Albert and complained about the noise: FUCK YOU, YOU FUCKING SELFISH CUNTS.
> 
> The pub has now had its licence cut back to 2am.



This is fucked...


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Not entirely sure about how it came about, but am entirely sure that (a) some nu-residents have been complaining and (b) my night now has to end early.
> 
> A few years back, we used to be able to go on till 3am until some dickhead moved in _right next door to the pub_ and started whining, so that took us back to 2.30am, and now it's 2am.


This is becoming a regular thing now with lambeth,It has happened to a couple of other places that i dj at and is very unfair to the venue.The council issue these late and extended licenses at a huge cost to the venue and as soon as someone complains the council impose all sorts of restrictions and amendments without recompense.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> This is fucked...


It's a whole new level of arrogance and selfishness.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 27, 2014)

CH1 said:


> You're right about the ad hoc nature of the Dunns shop. But I don't think the video clip & photo are of Dunns. The Dunn & Co shop was roughly where Vodaphone now is, but projected out the width of one railway arch under the high level bridge as can be seen from that 1975 photo on Flikr.
> 
> You would have the complete width of the current Smiths & Sainsburys between Dunns & the Brixton underground station, whereas the film clip does show the flames adjacent to the Brixton Station sign.
> 
> That is why I am suggesting 7-Eleven as the towering inferno - together with the fact I remember seeing it the day after it got burnt out.


Can you remember if there was a shoe shop on that parade called Saxone? I seem to remember it but not sure of its exact location.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I was buying stuff in Poundland yesterday at nearly six pm - the woman serving me looked tired so I commented that it must be nearly home time and was shocked when she said said she was working 'til eight but the shops open 'til ten - did I hear right? Why would people want to shop in poundland on a saturday night? Is this what Poundland make minimum wage / workfare workers do or do they have any choice?



It started staying open later a while back. Same with the 99p shop further down the road. 

They wouldn’t keep it open later if there was not enough people shopping at that time of night.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 27, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Can you remember if there was a shoe shop on that parade called Saxone? I seem to remember it but not sure of its exact location.



I think it was there. There was that shoe shop and Freeman hardy Willis which my friend work at as a Saturday girl. I worked at H. Samuels - put me off retail work.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 27, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I think it was there. There was that shoe shop and Freeman hardy Willis which my friend work at as a Saturday girl. I worked at H. Samuels - put me off retail work.



I had a saturday job in the diy shop(Ellis's) on Brixton Hill next door to the Telegraph pub, It bored me to tears but the £10 i got paid eased the pain.


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2014)

[Edited to remove content]


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2014)

[And this one]


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm not going to post on this thread anymore.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 28, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Can you remember if there was a shoe shop on that parade called Saxone? I seem to remember it but not sure of its exact location.


Trying to think. I reckon there was Saxone, Dulcis, Ravel, Clarkes and Stylo back around 1980.
Clarkes you will be familiar with - only closed about a year ago near Bodyshop.
Timpson is now the Beehive.
Stylo was in a railway arch on Atlantic road more or less backing onto C+F. 

As for Saxone, Dulcis and Ravel - I think 2 were up where JD Sports now is side by side in single width shops.
The other was I think where the mobile phone zone is now. Which was where I can't remember.

Maybe someone else' can help?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2014)

It wasn't Clarkes, it was an independent shoe shop called Websters. Such a shame it closed down.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 28, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It wasn't Clarkes, it was an independent shoe shop called Websters. Such a shame it closed down.



Exactly. It's not as if people have stopped wearing shoes. And buying online is risky.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Exactly. It's not as if people have stopped wearing shoes. And buying online is risky.



It is almost impossible for a gentleman to purchase shoes in Brixton. I had to go up the West End.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It is almost impossible for a gentleman to purchase shoes in Brixton. I had to go up the West End.



This will change as gentlemen start moving into the area .


----------



## T & P (Apr 28, 2014)

Does M&S not carry them?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> Does M&S not carry them?



Not for gentlemen.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It wasn't Clarkes, it was an independent shoe shop called Websters. Such a shame it closed down.


Remembered here: 







http://www.urban75.org/blog/websters-shoe-shop-closes-for-after-140-years-of-service-to-brixton/


----------



## Thaw (Apr 28, 2014)

There's always Mens Traditional Shoes in Camberwell...not quite Brixton but not the West End anyway. Cheaper for things like Churchs and Loakes, and they sometimes have some top quality seconds

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/profiles/how-we-met-fred-harris--george-dyer-2020721.html


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 28, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> It started staying open later a while back. Same with the 99p shop further down the road.
> 
> They wouldn’t keep it open later if there was not enough people shopping at that time of night.



I wonder why. What a sham. Are there lots of other shops open in Brixton then? We're all glad of open all hours corner shops (I remember life before them) - but how are the small shops to survive if all the big chains are always open.

When are min wage retail workers supposed to have any home life, social life or rest?

Who has a desparate need for all this shopping on a Sat night? do many people shop really then? come on, who on here is guilty?


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Not for gentlemen.



one thing about Clarks shoes is the quality, I had a couple of pairs of nature treks off Websters which would have been more apart from the fact they were so long lasting, after the sad demise of websters there was still the man known as Ras Clark who operated out of station road with a fine selection of originals.... is he still trading ?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 28, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I wonder why. What a sham. Are there lots of other shops open in Brixton then? We're all glad of open all hours corner shops (I remember life before them) - but how are the small shops to survive if all the big chains are always open.
> 
> When are min wage retail workers supposed to have any home life, social life or rest?
> 
> Who has a desparate need for all this shopping on a Sat night? do many people shop really then? come on, who on here is guilty?



H&M is open till about 8pm. M&S is open till 10pm and both Sainsburys are open late.  As are lots of the newsagents and of course the takeaways on the High St.  Parts of retail have been during unsociable hours for many years.  I was working shifts till 10pm at night in Sainsburys back in the mid 90s and lots of my friends were too. I will often pop into either at around 8pm or 9pm if I'm back late and need to pick something up.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 28, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Ras Clark


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 28, 2014)

I've been wondering that about Ras Clark too. I need a new pair.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 28, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> one thing about Clarks shoes is the quality, I had a couple of pairs of nature treks off Websters which would have been more apart from the fact they were so long lasting, after the sad demise of websters there was still the man known as Ras Clark who operated out of station road with a fine selection of originals.... is he still trading ?



He's still there


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 28, 2014)

colacubes said:


> He's still there


do you know which days ?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 28, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> do you know which days ?



Not sure.  He's certainly there on Saturdays, but I've also seen him there some days during the week as well.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Apr 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh, and on the slim chance that any of these fuckers are reading this, here's my message to the shitheads who have moved into the old squats opposite the Albert and complained about the noise: FUCK YOU, YOU FUCKING SELFISH CUNTS.
> 
> The pub has now had its licence cut back to 2am.


 
Looked on the Lambeth website and it hasn't been subject to a review, that is the only way Lambeth can change the hours. Looks like they have decided to reduce it to 2 themselves.


----------



## gabi (Apr 28, 2014)

You're relying on a public sector website to be updated regularly and efficiently run. Hmm.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 28, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Trying to think. I reckon there was Saxone, Dulcis, Ravel, Clarkes and Stylo back around 1980.
> Clarkes you will be familiar with - only closed about a year ago near Bodyshop.
> Timpson is now the Beehive.
> Stylo was in a railway arch on Atlantic road more or less backing onto C+F.
> ...


You are correct about Ravel & Dolcis being where Jd now sits. As for stylo i had forgotten about that shop but again you are correct.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 28, 2014)

Tolpuddle said:


> Looked on the Lambeth website and it hasn't been subject to a review, that is the only way Lambeth can change the hours. Looks like they have decided to reduce it to 2 themselves.



I have emailed Lambeth Licensing to ask last night.

The new Lambeth website shows current applications and reviews but does not show records of licensing. Which is crap if you want to know what a licensed premises has in way of hours and what it can do. Unless anyone else here knows how to get the new site to work?

As other premises have longer hours on this stretch of CHL there would have to be good reason to reduce hours of a pub. As Tolpuddle says the owner can reduce their hours.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Apr 28, 2014)

gabi said:


> You're relying on a public sector website to be updated regularly and efficiently run. Hmm.


 
the reports are always published in advance of meetings, I think this is a legal requirement. It hasn't been listed. Also, was there any notice displayed outside?


----------



## prunus (Apr 28, 2014)

editor said:


> There may be a very upmarket restaurant opening up in the Angel.



Go on then, spill the beans.  If one can't promulgate speculative rumours on this thread what hope is there for us all?

Has someone decided it's time Coldharbour Lane had its very own Bistrot Francais or something, or is it some sort of chain moving in?  At least the former might be independently run by people doing it for the love.  I fear the latter though, trying to cash in on the Brixton Village 'vibe'.....

So go on - spit it out


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2014)

prunus said:


> Go on then, spill the beans.  If one can't promulgate speculative rumours on this thread what hope is there for us all?


It appears I may have been misinformed on that score, but I shall keep my ear to the ground.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2014)

Tolpuddle said:


> Looked on the Lambeth website and it hasn't been subject to a review, that is the only way Lambeth can change the hours. Looks like they have decided to reduce it to 2 themselves.


I've no idea, but those complaints have been real enough. Maybe the brewery decided to cut back themselves rather than risk a full on review (and potential loss of even more hours)?


----------



## technical (Apr 28, 2014)

Didn't realise that place was still there. Used to buy my DMs from there more than 20 years ago.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

Not strictly Brixton related but gosh, what a lovely day i've had. Had a lovely lunch in Streatham with a lovely person (she has been the love of my life but we are just friends at the moment). Even the sun came out. It's a beautiful evening. Evening Standard want to use a photo i took this morning. No pay of course but credit as a name check. I'll take that. It's not a great photo. An Arsenal win tonight will be the cherry on the cake of life. Get in.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

Collision: the scene outside Lambeth Town Hall (Picture: Twitter/@DexterDeadwood)
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...njuries-after-south-london-crash-9296990.html


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

It was a perfect day  Hope you all had a good one as well.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It was a perfect day  Hope you all had a good one as well.


Arsenal won then?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Arsenal won then?



With a touch of panache. It's good for the confidence as well as the mood of the team and myself. I draw analogies with The Arsenal and my life. 

I love having my lady friend back in my life, she puts a spring in my step. This is my favourite time of the year. I love summer but it always disappoints like a bad lover. Spring offers hope and excitement a bit like foreplay. Then the marvelous mellow of autumn, the smells and colours, the flush of a love satiated but dragging with it the corpse of winter.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> With a touch of panache. It's good for the confidence as well as the mood of the team and myself. I draw analogies with The Arsenal and my life.
> 
> I love having my lady friend back in my life, she puts a spring in my step. This is my favourite time of the year. I love summer but it always disappoints like a bad lover. Spring offers hope and excitement a bit like foreplay. Then the marvelous mellow of autumn, the smells and colours, the flush of a love satiated but dragging with it the corpse of winter.


just enjoy spring while its here baby


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 29, 2014)

We are just friends of course and i am happy (delighted) with that. I love that woman.

There is widespread speculation about myself starring in an opportunistic pop up  programme on tv. Some of the rumours are true, some are nonsense beyond my control. Rest assured i have banked their money and will continue to defend the interests of the working class.

The middle class are not my enemy they are also victims of a system that seeks to chain as many to the machine as it can muster. The problem for me is the middle class steal the values and ideals of the working class, dress them up as there own. Then punish the working class by acting as police for their protector class. Over the post war period they have come to own that space.

What they attempt to do now is about territory of a different kind. They physically and financially occupy the space previously deemed culturally unacceptable to them. They naturally seek to change a hostile territory and are affronted when the working class object; moreso if it is done with anything resembling eloquence. The post production of Made in Brixton may not reflect these issues. If you see a working class person on this show they will have been coached, scripted and controlled with one exception.

Nothing will change, it will be good for business and almost everyone thinks that is always good. But some of us are still barking aloud and may have done something sneaky that is the only way now to get a socialist message broadcast on mainstream media.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2014)

Think that Brixton tube is running from 7am. Just between Brixton and Seven Sisters. 

I have opted for the 133 ScabBus towards London Bridge today to start the journey. So far two packed buses have sped past without stopping, so not ideal. Plenty of seats on other buses so not all bad.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 29, 2014)

On the note of buses during the strike, I just noticed on my cycle back from town that they are running a special service ('2 extra') between Brixton and Victoria.  This is only of note because it seems to be being run on old routemasters, including a couple of very handsome green line ones I saw on Stockwell Rd


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2014)

colacubes said:


> On the note of buses during the strike, I just noticed on my cycle back from town that they are running a special service ('2 extra') between Brixton and Victoria.  This is only of note because it seems to be being run on old routemasters, including a couple of very handsome green line ones I saw on Stockwell Rd


saw a routemaster on the 205 route this morning on the walk in.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 29, 2014)

I was on an 'extra' 205.  It was _not_ a routemaster.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 29, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I was on an 'extra' 205.  It was _not_ a routemaster.



Bastards


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 29, 2014)

Happy Music Arch Man (amongst others):

http://vimeo.com/m/52221077


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I was on an 'extra' 205.  It was _not_ a routemaster.


you should have waited for a routemaster then


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 29, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you should have waited for a routemaster then



I didn't know they were available.     Also I was already a leetle bit late.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I didn't know they were available.     Also I was already a leetle bit late.


now you know you can wait for one on your way home


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 29, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> now you know you can wait for one on your way home



Obviously, _obviously _I would, but they are on diversion just now and not strictly speaking the shortest route home for me.   Thank you for your input though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Obviously, _obviously _I would, but they are on diversion just now and not strictly speaking the shortest route home for me.   Thank you for your input though.


i'm disappointed by your output


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 29, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm disappointed by your output



This is usual.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 29, 2014)

Brixton Tube was closed at 4.40pm. Enjoyed going in by train. Rare treat.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 29, 2014)

So you would've crossed the picket if the tube wasn't closed, then?

Just to clarify like


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2014)

Brixton tube is still closed and there was a strange shouty man with a megaphone opposite mumbling something incomprehensible about the situation.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2014)

What's the name of that really posh fruit and veg store in Market Row (almost opposite the Express cafe) that turns into a bar of some description at night? I always find their bijou portions of vegetable on display rather amusing.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 29, 2014)

editor said:


> What's the name of that really posh fruit and veg store in Market Row (almost opposite the Express cafe) that turns into a bar of some description at night? I always find their bijou portions of vegetable on display rather amusing.



Unsure: I think it is a joint venture between Cannon and Cannon deli next door and Casa Morita Mexican


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 29, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Brixton Tube was closed at 4.40pm. Enjoyed going in by train. Rare treat.


Yep I enjoyed getting the train back to Brixton for a change.


----------



## passivejoe (Apr 29, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Unsure: I think it is a joint venture between Cannon and Cannon deli next door and Casa Morita Mexican



I can only assume that nobody shops for their veg there.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Brixton tube is still closed and there was a strange shouty man with a megaphone opposite mumbling something incomprehensible about the situation.



Boris Johnson.


----------



## Smick (Apr 29, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> So you would've crossed the picket if the tube wasn't closed, then?
> 
> Just to clarify like


 
I have never crossed a picket line in my life. I work in a cuntish profession, which I found my way in to by accident but we are unionised and we are members of the Irish Congress of Trade Unions so I would never face sanction for being late because I refused to cross a picket line.

All workers should respect each other, regardless of industry.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 29, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Unsure: I think it is a joint venture between Cannon and Cannon deli next door and Casa Morita Mexican



Salon? Meant to be good for a splurge. Ridiculous fresh veg portions aside.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 29, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Salon? Meant to be good for a splurge. Ridiculous fresh veg portions aside.



Yes. Very good food. And I quite like a no-choice menu


----------



## Rushy (Apr 29, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Salon? Meant to be good for a splurge. Ridiculous fresh veg portions aside.


Yep. I've only been twice but the head chef chap is very passionate and very skilled. And very nice too. It really is quite a special little restaurant, I think.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2014)

Are you "crossing the picket line" even if you aren't doing so to work for LU, then?

I don't really see how not using the tube as a passenger on a strike day is helpful to the strikers. Surely it just makes things easier for LU management, if fewer people are trying to use it.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 29, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Are you "crossing the picket line" even if you aren't doing so to work for LU, then?



Yes.


----------



## Smick (Apr 29, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Are you "crossing the picket line" even if you aren't doing so to work for LU, then?
> 
> I don't really see how not using the tube as a passenger on a strike day is helpful to the strikers. Surely it just makes things easier for LU management, if fewer people are trying to use it.


 
I suppose TfL is a strange one as so many have prepaid. Nevertheless when you starve a system of its end user it will have an impact .


----------



## buscador (Apr 29, 2014)

Just come second in the quiz at the Regent. If there's anyone who has knowledge of music post-80s (well, any music knowledge at all really) who would like to join us in a potential winning team let me know!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2014)

Smick said:


> I suppose TfL is a strange one as so many have prepaid. Nevertheless when you starve a system of its end user it will have an impact .


In the scenario where I haven't pre-paid, if I get the bus or train instead of the tube, TfL will still get my money. So does that count as crossing the picket line too?


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> In the scenario where I haven't pre-paid, if I get the bus or train instead of the tube, TfL will still get my money. So does that count as crossing the picket line too?



No, because train and bus workers aren't striking.

This is pretty basic really, are you being deliberately obtuse?


----------



## Smick (Apr 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> In the scenario where I haven't pre-paid, if I get the bus or train instead of the tube, TfL will still get my money. So does that count as crossing the picket line too?


 
I don't really know. It's not a general transport strike and the disruption to the buses is probably significant enough for the Tube staff to make their point.

Hopefully a large number of people in non-essential jobs have been able to stay at home today, or show up at 11 or leave at 3.

Jist like the Ritzy, others can gain benefits from industrial action.


----------



## Smick (Apr 30, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> No, because train and bus workers aren't striking.
> 
> This is pretty basic really, are you being deliberately obtuse?


 I get his point though. To offer an analogy: petrol station workers go on strike tomorrow. You fill to the brim tonight. Have you supported the strike?

Circumnavigation is not support. The buses will be bunged with people moaning that their £130 pm should give them more, TfL will have to find old buses and drivers. Payg income will decimate.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 30, 2014)

We'll agree to disagree. I was taught never to cross a picket under any circumstances - and when I make my way to work via train or bus tomorrow, avoiding the tube despite it probably running at least a partial service, then my conscience will be clear, as I have not crossed a picket.


----------



## buscador (Apr 30, 2014)

Some years ago I was in Belgium, I think, when there was a transport strike on. All of the ticket barriers were left open. I thought it a marvellous way to take industrial action.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> We'll agree to disagree. I was taught never to cross a picket under any circumstances - and when I make my way to work via train or bus tomorrow, avoiding the tube despite it probably running at least a partial service, then my conscience will be clear, as I have not crossed a picket.


The question should be whether using the partially running tube, instead of using the bus/train instead, lessens the impact of the strike action. Maybe it does, because it takes a bit of pressure off the buses therefore reducing slightly the hassle everyone including TfL experiences. The same would apply to people deciding to work from home, though. So do you also condemn those who decide to work from home instead of trying to get into work by bus? Just to clarify, like.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 30, 2014)

Fantastic fog this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> Fantastic fog this morning.







Brixton Road view (or lack) of Jamm first thing


----------



## Smick (Apr 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> The question should be whether using the partially running tube, instead of using the bus/train instead, lessens the impact of the strike action. Maybe it does, because it takes a bit of pressure off the buses therefore reducing slightly the hassle everyone including TfL experiences. The same would apply to people deciding to work from home, though. So do you also condemn those who decide to work from home instead of trying to get into work by bus? Just to clarify, like.


 
I suppose you just have to do whatever feels right. You either support the striking workers or you don't. I wouldn't cross the line, but I'm not sure what impact that will have.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> The question should be whether using the partially running tube, instead of using the bus/train instead, lessens the impact of the strike action. Maybe it does, because it takes a bit of pressure off the buses therefore reducing slightly the hassle everyone including TfL experiences. The same would apply to people deciding to work from home, though. So do you also condemn those who decide to work from home instead of trying to get into work by bus? Just to clarify, like.



Nope. It's a basic solidarity issue.

Wouldn't really expect you to get it, to be honest, or maybe I'd expect you to get it, but pay it no heed. 

To clarify - no, I wouldn't condemn those who chose to work from home, but you knew that already - I condemn those who deliberately, wilfully choose to cross a picket line, undermining the strike action.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 30, 2014)

"Crossing a picket line" to me only really refers to staff who disagree with the strike who decide to work. If staff at the gas works went on strike I'm pretty sure I'd still heat my house. If the BBC staff went on strike, I'm pretty sure I'd still watch TV. If you refused to cross every "picket line", you'd never get anything done!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 30, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> "Crossing a picket line" to me only really refers to staff who disagree with the strike who decide to work. If staff at the gas works went on strike I'm pretty sure I'd still heat my house. If the BBC staff went on strike, I'm pretty sure I'd still watch TV. If you refused to cross every "picket line", you'd never get anything done!


I don't expect people not to consume BBC News when I'm on strike tbh.


----------



## prunus (Apr 30, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I don't expect people not to consume BBC News when I'm on strike tbh.



Nom nom nom.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 30, 2014)

Gosh, the middle class are so polite even when engaging in class warfare.


----------



## Winot (Apr 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Gosh, the middle class are so polite even when engaging in class warfare.



Sorry.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> If you refused to cross every "picket line", you'd never get anything done!


Care to elaborate on this fascinating theory?


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, even for the usual standards of the _Brixton news, rumour and general chat_ thread, this April 2014 edition will certainly come second to none on the facepalm stakes. And there are still 13 hours to go.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> I condemn those who deliberately, wilfully choose to cross a picket line, undermining the strike action.



How does it undermine the strike action, in this case?


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> How does it undermine the strike action, in this case?



That doesn't merit a response.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2014)

The arguments made by both camps on their websites are persuasive. Except, I wouldn't ever want to side with Boris Johnson.


----------



## Smick (Apr 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The arguments made by both camps on their websites are persuasive. Except, I wouldn't ever want to side with Boris Johnson.


 Does anyone who uses the tube regularly want to see it entirely automated, all human contact removed, ticket offices shut?

You can be sure the Tories want to privatise it. Charge the passengers more, cost the government more and have some foreign government's national rail service run it and cream off the profit to improve the lot of the passengers in their own country.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2014)

Smick said:


> Does anyone who uses the tube regularly want to see it entirely automated, all human contact removed, ticket offices shut?
> 
> You can be sure the Tories want to privatise it. Charge the passengers more, cost the government more and have some foreign government's national rail service run it and cream off the profit to improve the lot of the passengers in their own country.



Just like the power industry!


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 30, 2014)

Apparently caused outrage


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Care to elaborate on this fascinating theory?



That's the part you choose to focus on? Regardless, don't take it too literally but you could argue that if everyone took the attitude of refusing to cross any picket line, it would have disastrous knock-on effects with every group striking over reasons of ever diminishing importance as they know the company would struggle to survive a total loss of revenue. However, as I say; don't take it too literally


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> That doesn't merit a response.


If you choose to withhold the argument that could persuade me not to use the tube on strike days, then so be it.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> That's the part you choose to focus on? Regardless, don't take it too literally but you could argue that if everyone took the attitude of refusing to cross any picket line, it would have disastrous knock-on effects with every group striking over reasons of ever diminishing importance as they know the company would struggle to survive a total loss of revenue. However, as I say; don't take it too literally


Exactly how many picket lines do you expect to encounter in your everyday life?


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Apparently caused outrage



Already been covered here and the discriminatory 'joke' has backfired spectacularly on the fuckwits who dreamt it up.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> If you choose to withhold the argument that could persuade me not to use the tube on strike days, then so be it.



If you choose to be obtuse, or actually genuinely can't see how crossing the picket and using the tube during the strike undermines that strike, then there's no helping, or reasoning with you.

But then... We knew that already.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 30, 2014)

You gotta laugh


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 30, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> If you choose to be obtuse, or actually genuinely can't see how crossing the picket and using the tube during the strike undermines that strike, then there's no helping, or reasoning with you.
> 
> But then... We knew that already.


So I've undermined my support for the tube workers by using the tube? If only you'd told me before Monday evening.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 30, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> You gotta laugh



At the drivel you posted?

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 30, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> So I've undermined my support for the tube workers by using the tube? If only you'd told me before Monday evening.



If only you had the nous to work it out all by yourself.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 30, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> If only you had the nous to work it out all by yourself.


I am_ very _silly so I need people like you to explain it to me.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 30, 2014)

No, more at the amount of effort people put into winning arguments on the internet


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2014)

technical said:


> Didn't realise that place was still there. Used to buy my DMs from there more than 20 years ago.



Better than trying to buy them (or anything else!) from the camping shop bastard of Walworth Road!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> With a touch of panache.



"Arsenal" and "panache".

Not two words seen together too often, except with the word "lack" between them!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> We'll agree to disagree. *I was taught never to cross a picket under any circumstances* - and when I make my way to work via train or bus tomorrow, avoiding the tube despite it probably running at least a partial service, then my conscience will be clear, as I have not crossed a picket.



Yup.  Never cross a picket line - your own or those of others.
I'm fully aware of how many people (I'd speculate it's the majority) think it's fine, that it's okay for them to cross if it isn't their strike.  If they were unionised themselves, would they be so quick to do so? IME they wouldn't.  They'd realise that showing solidarity is important, not just to the strikers, but to your own sense of self, and self-respect.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> "Crossing a picket line" to me only really refers to staff who disagree with the strike who decide to work. If staff at the gas works went on strike I'm pretty sure I'd still heat my house. If the BBC staff went on strike, I'm pretty sure I'd still watch TV.



In your lifetime, has anyone ever acted altruisticly toward you?  If so, then you *should* have some idea of why it might be a good idea to show solidarity to fellow workers, rather than thinking only of your own convenience.



> If you refused to cross every "picket line", you'd never get anything done!



You'd get everything done, just slightly more slowly.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I don't expect people not to consume BBC News when I'm on strike tbh.



I did once chat abuse (a monologue delivered in a monotone about why scabs were disgusting examples of humanity) at a Radio London reporter on Waterloo station who was out soliciting vox pops while most of their reporters were striking back in the mid '80s.  He blushed quite a lot.  TBF, I wouldn't have castigated people for listening to the broadcast.  I would have castigated, for example, people delivering stuff to Radio London's studios on the strike day, though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Care to elaborate on this fascinating theory?



Not likely, is it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2014)

Smick said:


> Does anyone who uses the tube regularly want to see it entirely automated, all human contact removed, ticket offices shut?



I don't use it regularly or even semi-regularly anymore, but I don't like using public transport where there's no human contact.

I also know that some people who're not as familiar with the system as regular users are, find the staff and ticket offices immensely helpful.  I won't claim that they pay for themselves in terms of public goodwill, but I reckon the first decent tourist summer after this goes through (if it does) will show what an appallingly-stupid idea it is/was.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Apparently caused outrage



Cuntitude usually does.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> That's the part you choose to focus on? Regardless, don't take it too literally but you could argue that if everyone took the attitude of refusing to cross any picket line, it would have disastrous knock-on effects with every group striking over reasons of ever diminishing importance...



Except that with a few minor exceptions, that's not really ever happened worth a damn, strike being the weapon of last, not first resort.



> as they know the company would struggle to survive a total loss of revenue. However, as I say; don't take it too literally



You could also argue (and you'd have history on your side) that if more solidarity were shown by members of the public (who might or might not be unionised in their own workplaces themselves) to strikers, then the bosses wouldn't try to get away with quite so much shit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> No, more at the amount of effort people put into winning arguments on the internet



It's hardly an effort. You're not much of a challenge.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 30, 2014)

And staffed ticket offices support people with different needs (language, physical, communication barriers etc.) - still hey, boris got to say that he'd open the tube 24 hours with the savings, the fat fuck. 

In other less dull news, some lovely Brixton pics here:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...tographer-Eddie-Mulholland.html?frame=2888900

Including the Brockwell Cafe; and Bowie etc


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2014)

Where is/was the Brockwell Cafe?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2014)

I reckon that's now the Hot Line pizza takeaway on the corner of Railton Road and Norwood Road.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> It might be a good idea to show solidarity to fellow workers.



In this case, it appears a fairly large number have carried on working.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 30, 2014)

Even they said sorry.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> In this case, it appears a fairly large number have carried on working.



Is it the former journalist in you, that led you to selectively-edit  my post, or are you just naturally an arsehole?


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Is it the former journalist in you, that led you to selectively-edit  my post, or are you just naturally an arsehole?



You think I have mis-stated your position? (And, have I been sacked?)


----------



## peterkro (Apr 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Where is/was the Brockwell Cafe?


I'm not certain but I think on Dulwich Road on the corner with one of the streets running from Railton (maybe Hurst street).The woman who ran it opened it after a win on the pools,been gone for a fairly long time no idea what it is now.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2014)

peterkro said:


> I'm not certain but I think on Dulwich Road on the corner with one of the streets running from Railton (maybe Hurst street).The woman who ran it opened it after a win on the pools,been gone for a fairly long time no idea what it is now.



Looks like Hurst rd, it's the Kaya juice bar place


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> You think I have mis-stated your position? (And, have I been sacked?)



I think you turned my point about altruism into a suggestion of what might or might not be good.
And "former journalist" as in I think I recall you having stated that you're management.  I know managers who worked their way up like to think that they're still journos, but....


----------



## peterkro (Apr 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Looks like Hurst rd, it's the Kaya juice bar place


Having had a look on Google street view I think it was the next street along Rymer Street.Now called Ralphs corner and appearing to be a internet cafe.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 30, 2014)

The crowd that gathers outside the Bookies opposite the Barrier block seemed to have moved on or have been moved on.I havn't seen it that quiet for a long time.Same thing seems to have happened on Acre lane across from Lidls.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I think you turned my point about altruism into a suggestion of what might or might not be good.
> And "former journalist" as in I think I recall you having stated that you're management.  I know managers who worked their way up like to think that they're still journos, but....



I have never stated I was in management. And I very much am not.

You speculated that I was ... in discussion of the Mark Duggan case.

I had no intention to misquote you on your fair point about solidarity.

My intention was to flag up that this strike, in my view, is not as clear cut as, say, the Ritzy strike, where the action seems to have unanimous support and very strong justification.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Having had a look on Google street view I think it was the next street along Rymer Street.Now called Ralphs corner and appearing to be a internet cafe.



Are you sure? Not from the look of the pillars!


----------



## peterkro (Apr 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Are you sure? Not from the look of the pillars!


No I'm not sure at a quick glance the buildings look very similar although I have a vague memory of those tower blocks being over the other side of the road from the cafe.So maybe it is Hurst road.I used to get breakfast there when working in the area there was photo of the woman getting her pools cheque sometime in the 60's I think.Due to age I can't remember when I ate there but probably in the 80's.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Are you sure? Not from the look of the pillars!


Im pretty sure it was on Hurst street and Dulwich Road.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Im pretty sure it was on Hurst street and Dulwich Road.



It is. Number 101


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It is. Number 101


Correct,,http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1150/57135.php


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 30, 2014)

Postman has just gone past, he is lagging bad.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Postman has just gone past, he is lagging bad.


I saw ours yesterday at 5.30pm and out of habit said good morning to him,He told me to f off


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 30, 2014)

This man says Kaya too: 

http://inagist.com/all/461486129162625025/


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 30, 2014)

I like the fact there's a bin bag in that shot - consistency over 30 years...


----------



## peterkro (Apr 30, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> This man says Kaya too:
> 
> http://inagist.com/all/461486129162625025/


The blurb under that pic saying maybe it was  a change of management is wrong I think.I obviously can't recognise the two women at this length of time but they certainly look like and are of the right age of the women in the photos from the sixties when the cafe was opened.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 1, 2014)

It was a very interesting April thread, so much better than last month. Looking forward to the May edition which i hope will be dedicated to the working class. Happy May Day to working class people everywhere.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2014)

New thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-may-2014.323288/


----------

